# CanJam SoCal 2021 (September 25-26, 2021)



## third_eye (Sep 22, 2021)

*CanJam SoCal 2021 Preview Video:
New Flagships, New IEMs, New R2R DAC Tech, Tubes, SHaGging, And More*
​

*CanJam SoCal 2021 returns to sunny Orange County for the 6th edition of CanJam SoCal! Join us again at the newly renovated Irvine Marriott for North America's biggest headphone audio show! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to subscribe to the thread for updates.

CanJam SoCal 2021*
Irvine Marriott
18000 Von Karman Avenue
Irvine, California 92612
USA

*Saturday, September 25, 2021*
10am to 6pm

*Sunday, September 26, 2021*
10am to 5pm

*Show Tickets* (Click here to purchase)
Weekend - $30
One Day - $20

*Travel*
Minutes away from South Coast Plaza, Newport Beach, Laguna Beach, and Disneyland, visitors to CanJam SoCal will get to experience Southern California at its finest. We have secured a limited number of rooms at an incredible rate of $119/night. Click here to make room reservations. Discounted self parking is $10.

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam SoCal 2021 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend tickets along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.

*COVID-19 Guidelines*
Our guidelines will require all CanJam SoCal 2021 attendees, exhibitors, and staff to show proof of full vaccination, or a negative COVID-19 test (both PCR and antigen are acceptable) taken within 72 hours prior to entering CanJam SoCal 2021. Additionally, masks will be required to be worn at all times, regardless of vaccination status.

Additionally, the following steps will be taken to enhance the safety of CanJam SoCal 2021 attendees, exhibitors, and staff:

We will create more space at the Registration Desk and during the check in process.
We will create more space between booths, along with wider aisles, to reduce congestion and facilitate social distancing.
Hand sanitizers will be placed on every exhibitor table and at the Registration Desk.
The Irvine Marriott has implemented a number of new protocols for guests in response to COVID-19. For more detailed information, please visit: https://whattoexpect.marriott.com/laxir
As is normal practice for indoor events during COVID-19, we will be requiring all attendees, exhibitors, and staff to review and sign an event liability waiver before entering CanJam SoCal 2021. The waiver will be sent in advance to all ticket holder email addresses, and CanJam SoCal attendees can either bring the signed waiver with them, or they can pick up and sign the waiver at the Registration Desk upon check-in at CanJam SoCal 2021.

We will continue to monitor and comply with all applicable laws and regulations from the CDC, the State of California, and the Orange County Health Department.

*We are grateful for the ability to once again host a CanJam event, as we look forward to welcoming you back, and once again seeing all of you, live, and in person!*


----------



## third_eye (Sep 17, 2021)

AudioHead
Cardas Audio
Headphone.guru
Headphones.com
LA&OC Audio Society
Qobuz




64 Audio
ampsandsound
Astrotec
Altas Cables
Audeze
Ausounds
Awedyo Audio
Bloom Audio
Boulder Amplifiers
Cardas Audio
CEntrance
Dan Clark Audio
Dekoni Audio
DUNU
Eletech
Empire Ears
Etymotic
Ferrum Audio
Flash Acoustics
Focal
Grado
Headamp Audio Electronics
Headphones.com
HEDD
HIFIMAN
Jerry Harvey Audio
KBEAR
Los Angeles & Orange County Audio Society
McIntosh
Meze Audio
Noble Audio
Qobuz
RAAL-requisite
Rosson Audio
Rupert Neve Design
Sennheiser
Sonarworks
Sony
SPL
The Source AV
VZR Audio
Wells Audio
Westone
YULONG Audio


_with many more to come...._


----------



## third_eye (Sep 23, 2021)

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1

CanJam SoCal 2021 T-Shirts are $30* and can be paid for with cash at the Registration Desk until 1pm on Sunday, September 26. All preorders not picked up by then will be released for general sale.

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam SoCal 2021 is Monday, September 13, 2021. We will have a few extras T-Shirts in various sizes on hand as well. *CanJam SoCal 2021 volunteers do not have to separately order T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*








*64 Audio* - 15% off IEMs (excluding the A2e and A3e)

*Atlas Cables* - 10% off Atlas Cables purchased at the show

*Bloom Audio *- Visit booth for Show Specials on Eletech and Burson Audio products

*Dekoni Audio* - 25% coupon code for orders placed at the show, with free shipping
- Free samples of Mercury and Gemini eartips as well as headphone cleaning wipes

*Ferrum Audio* - 10% off Ferrum Audio products purchased at the show

*Headphones.com* - 10% off Focal headphones

*Noble Audio* - 20% off available units at the show

*Qobuz *- Free 90 day trial subscriptions, pick up a card from the Registration Desk

*The Source AV* - 10% off all products at the show


----------



## third_eye (Sep 20, 2021)

CanJam SoCal 2021 also marks the return of our Scavenger Hunt and Giveaway (SHaG)!



 



A favorite CanJam activity of years past, you can win fantastic prizes when you SHaG with us.  Simply visit all of the participating exhibitors to get your SHaG card fully validated, then turn in your card, and attend the drawing to see if you've won something from the amazing prize pool:

*Atlas Cables:*  Zeno Headphone cable, 2m length ($?.??)​*Audeze:*  $500 Gift Certificate​*Ausounds:*  Two (2) AU-XT headphones ($199.95 each)​*Cardas:*  Two (2) Gift Certificate for Headphone Cables​*Centrance:*  DACport HD ($179.99)​*Dekoni Audio:*  Blue Planar Magnetic Headphones ($299)​*Eletech (Bloom Audio):*  Socrates Cable ($699)​*Etymotic:*  EVO ($499.95)​*HiFiMAN:*  Two (2) DEVA headphones ($219 each)​*Noble Audio:*  Zephyr Prestige ($2,300)​*Qobuz:*  Two (2) one year subscriptions ($129.99 each)​*RAAL:*  Custom 3’ headphone cable with either RCA or XLR termination ($234)​*Sonarworks:*  SoundID-integrated Monoprice TWS earphones ($99.99)​*The Source AV:*  McIntosh MHA50 Portable Decoding Amplifier ($700)​*Westone:*  Pro X50 ($649.99)​




The past few years have seen phenomenal growth in high-end personal audio -- with the number of new product options being eclipsed only by the number of newcomers to the hobby.

To properly welcome everybody that is new to the hobby, we have prepared a series of highly-instructional "101" seminars, suitable for beginners and veterans alike.  These seminars - lead by some of the most exceptional experts in personal audio - will establish a foundational knowledge base, expand understanding, shatter myths, and help you choose the gear that is best for you (often through personal Q&A sessions with our instructors).

Please note that we've scheduled all of these highly-instructional seminars to take place early, on Saturday.  It is our hope that you'll be able attend them early, then immediately use what you've learned to help you audition and evaluate the gear out on the show floor.


Digital Audio 101 (11:00a)​
Join us for a clear and concise introduction to digital audio and Digital-to-Analog Converters (DACs).  Learn about different DAC topologies (Delta-Sigma, R2R, etc.), filters, jitter, ringing and whether DAC chips really have a house sound.

*Instructor:  Michael Goodman, Founder & Lead Engineer/Designer, CEntrance Technologies*


Amplification 101 (12:00p)​
What amp will best drive your headphone(s) of choice?  Should you opt for tubes or solid state?  Learn the basics of amplification including gain, topology, and classification.  Understand how power output, voltage, current, output impedance, damping factor, and distortion will factor into your decisions - and what an amplifier's specifications can and cannot tell you about its performance.

*Instructor:  Justin Weber, Founder & Lead Engineer/Designer, ampsandsound*


Headphones 101 (2:00p)​
Simple in theory, headphones can be extraordinarily complicated electroacoustic devices.  Join us for a clear overview of various driver designs (dynamic, planar magnetic, electrostatic, etc.).  Learn about basic acoustics, frequency response, impedance, sensitivity, and more.  And most importantly, discover how to choose the headphone that best suits your needs.

*Instructor:  Everett Manns, Community Manager, Sennheiser*


Headphones 201 (3:00p)​
Take your understanding of high-performance headphones to the next level.  Explore more advanced acoustical concepts, understand how to interpret headphone measurements, and learn why there is no such thing as a perfect headphone, yet.

*Instructor:  Dan Clark, Founder & Lead Engineer/Designer, Dan Clark Audio*


----------



## Watagump

Minutes away from Watagump. There, that will sell tickets.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Planning on being there!!!!


----------



## kp297

See y'all there!


----------



## AxelCloris

More CanJam? Count me in!

@joe, you down for another trip to SoCal? I need some more HiroNori ramen.


----------



## jwbrent

Just signed up to volunteer. This will be my first CanJam, so I’m excited!


----------



## RobertSM

yeah!


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

Can’t wait!


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> Minutes away from Watagump. There, that will sell tickets.



What about the candy?

Unfortunately I won't make SoCal this year, have another trip planned already.


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> What about the candy?
> 
> Unfortunately I won't make SoCal this year, have another trip planned already.




I know you are going on a camera shoot/trip, if I go, Twizzlers will also show up.


----------



## singleended5863

Where and with whom to sign up for volunteer? Thanks.

Never mind! I just signed up for volunteer. Thank you.


----------



## third_eye

Audio46, Sivga, Strauss & Wagner, and Ultrasone added to exhibitor list!


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Excited for this! SoCal is about as close a second home base for us away from Asia, so we're stoked! Can't wait to see everyone there!


----------



## Sil3nce

See you there!


----------



## NovaFlyer

third_eye said:


> Audio46, Sivga, Strauss & Wagner, and Ultrasone added to exhibitor list!



Listened to some Sivga gear at Audio46 and liked their P-II planar magnetics


----------



## Roger Dodger

I went last year...overwhelmed by the crowd (I don't get out much) and didn't get the most out of it.  Thinking about going again.


----------



## third_eye

HEDD added to exhibitor list!


----------



## tholt

Hoping @Abyss Headphones will be there!


----------



## third_eye

Upscale Audio added to exhibitor list! They will be showing Feliks Audio, Pathos Acoustics, PrimaLuna, and Sbooster.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

tholt said:


> Hoping @Abyss Headphones will be there!



Visit the Woo Audio room to audition @Abyss Headphones.


----------



## tholt

^ right on, thanks Mike!


----------



## wolfinwool

Roger Dodger said:


> I went last year...overwhelmed by the crowd (I don't get out much) and didn't get the most out of it.  Thinking about going again.


I've found the shows to be most peaceful, and quiet, on Sunday morning.


----------



## robo24 (Aug 18, 2021)

.


----------



## HirkEukvic

I'm really excited about this ... but it's probably just a few hours too much to drive. Still, I'm tempted. Very tempted.


----------



## third_eye

V-MODA added to exhibitor list!


----------



## DenverW

San Diego is close enough!  Excited to go!


----------



## HirkEukvic

Aw, heck, I'll make the trip. It's worth it.


----------



## KG Jag

I plan to fly in from Reno again this year.  One day was so much fun last year, think I'll do two this year.


----------



## fishersc07

Are there any concerns for this being canceled or moved back due to covid-19.


----------



## third_eye

fishersc07 said:


> Are there any concerns for this being canceled or moved back due to covid-19.



We're watching the situation very closely and are in contact with the venue on contingency planning in case we're forced to postpone until later in the year. For now, CanJam SoCal is on schedule for June 20-21 and we'll be providing updates as we get closer to the show dates. In the meantime, let's all stay safe and hope that things get better soon.


----------



## jwbrent

fishersc07 said:


> Are there any concerns for this being canceled or moved back due to covid-19.



This is a concern. We have three months before the event, so a lot can change with the status of the virus. The NBA has suspended the season, and I’m hearing from a friend who works for MLB that there are serious discussions of doing the same thing.

Anyway fellow Head-Fiers, be safe out there ...


----------



## KG Jag

CanJam is now on the rescheduled Record Store Day - June 20.


----------



## LogicSound

What about Abyss headphones?
and Orpheus


----------



## jambaj0e

Following this. Really would love to have this event happen, even if it's pushed back to later this year.


----------



## third_eye

*UPDATE:* We're hoping that everyone is doing well and keeping safe during these challenging times. Due to the uncertainty of the COVID-19 situation, we have made the decision to postpone CanJam SoCal 2020 until later this year. The new show dates are *December 12-13, 2020.  *All pre-purchased tickets will be valid for the new dates and we're looking forward to a great show to end the year!


----------



## TSAVAlan

Look forward to seeing everyone this June December!


----------



## jambaj0e

Great news and hopefully we'll have this outbreak under control by then


----------



## robo24 (Aug 18, 2021)

.


----------



## NovaFlyer

third_eye said:


> *UPDATE:* We're hoping that everyone is doing well and keeping safe during these challenging times. Due to the uncertainty of the COVID-19 situation, we have made the decision to postpone CanJam SoCal 2020 until later this year. The new show dates are *December 12-13, 2020.  *All pre-purchased tickets will be valid for the new dates and we're looking forward to a great show to end the year!



Southern CA in Dec, sounds great to me.  Maybe @Watagump will bring Candy Canes.


----------



## 510198

I am definitely looking forward to December now! 

My Canjam 2020 wish is that Sennheiser will bring a new open back dynamic flagship.

Stay safe everyone, happy listening!


----------



## HirkEukvic

If this date doesn't work for me anymore how would I get a refund on my tickets?


----------



## third_eye

HirkEukvic said:


> If this date doesn't work for me anymore how would I get a refund on my tickets?



Please email me at ethan@canjam.org


----------



## shadowplay0

Kinda bummed about the date change, as I am not yet sure if I'll be able to attend in December. To be perfectly clear I think rescheduling is absolutely the right move here, just kvetching about my personal schedule.

Do I need to contact the hotel to modify my reservation if I am able to attend?


----------



## third_eye

shadowplay0 said:


> Kinda bummed about the date change, as I am not yet sure if I'll be able to attend in December. To be perfectly clear I think rescheduling is absolutely the right move here, just kvetching about my personal schedule.
> 
> Do I need to contact the hotel to modify my reservation if I am able to attend?



Yes, if you have a hotel reservation for the original dates in June, you would need to cancel that and make a new reservation for the new show dates. I'll be updating the thread as soon as we have our new reservations link from the Irvine Marriott for the new December dates.


----------



## shadowplay0

third_eye said:


> Yes, if you have a hotel reservation for the original dates in June, you would need to cancel that and make a new reservation for the new show dates. I'll be updating the thread as soon as we have our new reservations link from the Irvine Marriott for the new December dates.



FWIW my reservation reads as cancelled, which is about right. At this point I don't know if I'll be a) homebound b) headed to canjam or c) busy in EU at that point.

I'm leaving my CJ tickets in place regardless, as a donation to keeping it fun


----------



## DetoNatioNFocusFizz

Excited to attend! Didn't know it was so close to my home


----------



## bryceu

Bummer that the date had to be rescheduled, but awesome for me as I can actually attend now.  
Cheers!


----------



## kdphan

Gives me another reason to take a few days off and head to LA in December


----------



## harris4crna (Apr 9, 2020)

Look forward to the show. Purchased the demo BHSE last year. Lets see what I can buy this year and justify it as a christmas gift to myself.


----------



## DenverW

I'll make it work!  See you there!


----------



## buke9

I don’t seriously if I’ll make it this year after going to NY and my fingers are crossed though that Chicago still happens.


----------



## NovaFlyer

buke9 said:


> I don’t seriously if I’ll make it this year after going to NY and my fingers are crossed though that Chicago still happens.


Just saw London CanJam is cancelled this year.  Oktoberfest is cancelled, and Germany is starting to slowly open up.

Hope your doing well.  At least you have easy access to good bourbon - I saw some stories that drinking whisky helps in fighting COVID-19.


----------



## KG Jag

I'm curious about the new dates.  Mid-ish December puts us in the middle of traditional flu season--even without the dark wildcard of COVD-19.


----------



## jwbrent

KG Jag said:


> I'm curious about the new dates.  Mid-ish December puts us in the middle of traditional flu season--even without the dark wildcard of COVD-19.



Yes, that is a concern, especially since the health experts are warning that we will get a second wave of Covid-19 this fall/winter. We shall see ...


----------



## csglinux

Sounds like at least one other person here shares my concerns. I don't want to be a killjoy - I'm already disappointed not to have had this event in the summer and won't be a happy camper if we don't have it in December either, but realistically, barring some amazing luck with a vaccine or some other unexpected miracle, I don't see how any CanJam could be run in a responsible, "socially-distanced" way. Lots of people together in one confined, air-circulated environment, everybody touching the same things and then putting them on their faces, in their ears, etc. I'd love to be wrong, but I just can't see this happening


----------



## Zachik

csglinux said:


> Sounds like at least one other person here shares my concerns. I don't want to be a killjoy - I'm already disappointed not to have had this event in the summer and won't be a happy camper if we don't have it in December either, but realistically, barring some amazing luck with a vaccine or some other unexpected miracle, I don't see how any CanJam could be run in a responsible, "socially-distanced" way. Lots of people together in one confined, air-circulated environment, everybody touching the same things and then putting them on their faces, in their ears, etc. I'd love to be wrong, but I just can't see this happening


No worries - have one of these are the entrance line:





Followed by a quick change of clothes:




...and we're all set!


----------



## jwbrent

csglinux said:


> Sounds like at least one other person here shares my concerns. I don't want to be a killjoy - I'm already disappointed not to have had this event in the summer and won't be a happy camper if we don't have it in December either, but realistically, barring some amazing luck with a vaccine or some other unexpected miracle, I don't see how any CanJam could be run in a responsible, "socially-distanced" way. Lots of people together in one confined, air-circulated environment, everybody touching the same things and then putting them on their faces, in their ears, etc. I'd love to be wrong, but I just can't see this happening



Agreed, but miracles do happen ...


----------



## Big Yoshi

Just wandering, is there any UC(UCI, UCLA...) students here?


----------



## InnovatedMind

WOOOOO! If they have it this year, it'll be my first year I go!!!

PUMMMPED!!!!!


----------



## moedawg140

csglinux said:


> Sounds like at least one other person here shares my concerns. I don't want to be a killjoy - I'm already disappointed not to have had this event in the summer and won't be a happy camper if we don't have it in December either, but realistically, barring some amazing luck with a vaccine or some other unexpected miracle, I don't see how any CanJam could be run in a responsible, "socially-distanced" way. Lots of people together in one confined, air-circulated environment, everybody touching the same things and then putting them on their faces, in their ears, etc. I'd love to be wrong, but I just can't see this happening



If there’s a second wave, then there’s a possibility it won’t happen. As long as we are more diligent with hygiene and proactive measures such as checking everyone’s temperature before allowed entry, future events should be a continued success.


----------



## Niitrogen

Can’t wait to get to my first CanJam!!!


----------



## corgifall

Hoping things calm down by then as I had planned to head back home to Santa Barbara to visit some family and It would be awesome to make the trip to CanJam.


----------



## asianguac

If this stays scheduled, it’ll be my first CanJam! Super excited since I’m already in Irvine


----------



## DenverW

Jesse Wang said:


> Just wandering, is there any UC(UCI, UCLA...) students here?



UCSB.  Go gauchos!


----------



## CorboNoctis

Does it look like SoCal Canjam will be in the summer again next year?


----------



## PrincessLeliana

December isnt fall


----------



## KG Jag

Yes it's fall by a bit more than a week.  Further it's in SoCal by the ocean.  The problem is not the weather and season at the meet.  It's the weather and season for all those places where folks will be arriving at the meet.  In the upper Midwest (as one example), winter weather almost certainly will have set in by mid-December--and flu season will be underway.


----------



## Precogvision (May 31, 2020)

Jesse Wang said:


> Just wandering, is there any UC(UCI, UCLA...) students here?



UCSB here. I wish there was an audio club or something, and I wonder if there’s more people from UC system here?


----------



## reeltime

Though it's further away (for me), I actually prefer this venue.


----------



## xero404

Precogvision said:


> UCSB here. I wish there was an audio club or something, and I wonder if there’s more people from UC system here?


does alumni count? Zot zot go eaters


----------



## richthorn

will tickets be limited? not sure if I'll be able to make it this year but would like to


----------



## DenverW

PrincessLeliana said:


> December isnt fall



In southern California, December is pretty much still summer.  Fall is summer too.  Summer is just...extra summer.


----------



## PrincessLeliana

DenverW said:


> In southern California, December is pretty much still summer.  Fall is summer too.  Summer is just...extra summer.


;w; why


----------



## corgifall

PrincessLeliana said:


> ;w; why


Cali is magical like that!


----------



## terminaut

I took this photo from the Huntington Beach pier last December - a great time of the year in SoCal since you can go to the beach to surf or mountains to ski!


----------



## Zachik

...not to mention this is the local turf for @Watagump a.k.a. The Twizzlers Master


----------



## Odin412

terminaut said:


> I took this photo from the Huntington Beach pier last December - a great time of the year in SoCal since you can go to the beach to surf or mountains to ski!



Winter is my favorite season in SoCal - especially when we have the beautiful snow-capped mountains.


----------



## gooeyrich

Ultimate Ears is right there, surprised they're not scheduled to attend?


----------



## jincuteguy

Are there any 3D Scanned for Ear Impressions at CanJam?


----------



## TSAVAlan

Looks like the exhibitor list hadn't been updated since March, wouldn't be surprised if UE hadn't decided in March before to do the June show that was postponed. If they come, they will do their 3D scans!


----------



## OverlordRush

TSAVAlan said:


> Looks like the exhibitor list hadn't been updated since March, wouldn't be surprised if UE hadn't decided in March before to do the June show that was postponed. If they come, they will do their 3D scans!


yeah then you have to buy an UE iem XD


----------



## TSAVAlan

OverlordRush said:


> yeah then you have to buy an UE iem XD


I be jamming out with my UE18+ 

Love to support the local SoCal CIEM guys!


----------



## Shadowclash10

jincuteguy said:


> Are there any 3D Scanned for Ear Impressions at CanJam?


So how do those 3d scanning booths work? Like, do they just GIVE you a free 3D scan of your ears for UIEMs, or what?


----------



## jwbrent (Jul 31, 2020)

Shadowclash10 said:


> So how do those 3d scanning booths work? Like, do they just GIVE you a free 3D scan of your ears for UIEMs, or what?



I believe to receive a free impression, you have to commit to purchasing a ciem from the vendor. It would be great if this were free, no obligation scans.


----------



## NovaFlyer

jwbrent said:


> I believe to receive a free impression, you have to commit to purchasing a ciem from the vendor. It would be great if there were free, no obligation scans.



That's how it's worked for me, free impressions when I bought with Empire Ears and Jerry Harvey.  Although my impressions weren't 3-D scans, but traditional goo in the ear.


----------



## Shadowclash10

NovaFlyer said:


> That's how it's worked for me, free impressions when I bought with Empire Ears and Jerry Harvey.  Although my impressions weren't 3-D scans, but traditional goo in the ear.


So basically you don't have to PAY extra for the impression, but the impression is only useful if you are gonna buy CIEMs right there.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Shadowclash10 said:


> So basically you don't have to PAY extra for the impression, but the impression is only useful if you are gonna buy CIEMs right there.



That's correct.  I find it quite convenient as you don't have to schedule with an audiologist that knows about impressions for CIEMs, and you don't have to worry about sending your impressions to the IEM company.  Plus the folks working for the IEM companies know how to take impressions extremely well and know exactly what they need for their process.  Then if you want to order another set of CIEMs from the same company, they already have your impressions.  I will add, that for CIEMs, it useful to research ahead of time how you want the design.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> That's correct.  I find it quite convenient as you don't have to schedule with an audiologist that knows about impressions for CIEMs, and you don't have to worry about sending your impressions to the IEM company.  Plus the folks working for the IEM companies know how to take impressions extremely well and know exactly what they need for their process.  Then if you want to order another set of CIEMs from the same company, they already have your impressions.  I will add, that for CIEMs, it useful to research ahead of time how you want the design.


I can add that after mild peer pressure from @NovaFlyer (I am weak... no need for much pressure...) - I ended up ordering custom Bravados as well 
Super happy with them!  Those are my 2nd CIEMs, and unlike the first pair (from a different company) - I did NOT need to send them back for fine tuning!! Austin from EE has done an amazing job with taking my ear impressions. I would take my hat off for him (if I had a hat on ).


----------



## funkbass4

New member here. I will be there!


----------



## NovaFlyer (Jul 31, 2020)

Zachik said:


> I can add that after mild peer pressure from @NovaFlyer (I am weak... no need for much pressure...) - I ended up ordering custom Bravados as well
> Super happy with them!  Those are my 2nd CIEMs, and unlike the first pair (from a different company) - I did NOT need to send them back for fine tuning!! Austin from EE has done an amazing job with taking my ear impressions. I would take my hat off for him (if I had a hat on ).



Quid pro quo my friend.  As I finally bought some high-end cans, the ZFM Vérité after mild influence from you and @buke9 ...looking forward to their arrival.  Which one of us will be the first to buy another EE IEM? 

I'll add that @ajyagle did a great job with the impressions last year at SoCal. 

Here's to hoping that we can all attend SoCal in Dec!!!!  I'm starting to keep an eye on flights now.


----------



## cripple1

And once again, I'll be stuck on an OR table having major surgery. I don't think I'm ever going to get to go to one of these. 

*cries in everything that can go wrong with headphones*

Hope everyone has a great time though! I'll be looking forward to pictures, videos, reviews, and the written version of the experience


----------



## buke9

NovaFlyer said:


> Quid pro quo my friend.  As I finally bought some high-end cans, the ZFM Vérité after mild influence from you and @buke9 ...looking forward to their arrival.  Which one of us will be the first to buy another EE IEM?
> 
> I'll add that @ajyagle did a great job with the impressions last year at SoCal.
> 
> Here's to hoping that we can all attend SoCal in Dec!!!!  I'm starting to keep an eye on flights now.


Did you get the Camphor Burl ? Just saw a pair on Reddit and they are drop dead gorgeous like all the other ZMF’s. I would love to make it again but just have to see how everything pans out.


----------



## NovaFlyer

buke9 said:


> Did you get the Camphor Burl ? Just saw a pair on Reddit and they are drop dead gorgeous like all the other ZMF’s. I would love to make it again but just have to see how everything pans out.



Yes, I went with the Camphor Burl, black chassis and brass rods / grills.  Really looking forward to getting them, they're in the sanding / finishing phase now.  I also purchased a Leopardwood Salire stand to go with them.


----------



## WadaHiFi

how to book a room? do I just call the hotel and mention headfi or there a separate link to book?


----------



## NovaFlyer

WadaHiFi said:


> how to book a room? do I just call the hotel and mention headfi or there a separate link to book?



On the CanJam SoCal page, https://canjamglobal.com/shows/socal2020/ scroll down to lodging and there's a link to the hotel and another link to a reservation page.  I'll note that page says the rates are only valid for the original Jun 2020 dates, but to book by 19 Nov.  Maybe one of the Head-Fi team can reach out to the Irvine Marriott to get the dates updated... @third_eye any chance you could pass that on to the correct Head-Fi POC.


----------



## third_eye

NovaFlyer said:


> On the CanJam SoCal page, https://canjamglobal.com/shows/socal2020/ scroll down to lodging and there's a link to the hotel and another link to a reservation page.  I'll note that page says the rates are only valid for the original Jun 2020 dates, but to book by 19 Nov.  Maybe one of the Head-Fi team can reach out to the Irvine Marriott to get the dates updated... @third_eye any chance you could pass that on to the correct Head-Fi POC.



We're in communication with the hotel regarding our scheduled December event and will be updating everyone within the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## NovaFlyer

third_eye said:


> We're in communication with the hotel regarding our scheduled December event and will be updating everyone within the next 1-2 weeks.



Thanks!  Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## third_eye

*UPDATE: *We hope everyone has had a good and safe summer! While we were really hoping to be able to proceed with CanJam SoCal on December 12-13, we've made the decision to postpone until next year due to the continued uncertainty, and under advisement of the hotel venue. The new show dates for CanJam SoCal 2021 are September 11-12, 2021 and the event will take place at the Irvine Marriott.


----------



## jwbrent

Wow! I’m sorry to hear since I was volunteering, but it makes sense, too much happening in multiple areas here.

Does this mean I have to give back my badge? 😁


----------



## Evshrug

jwbrent said:


> Wow! I’m sorry to hear since I was volunteering, but it makes sense, too much happening in multiple areas here.
> 
> Does this mean I have to give back my badge? 😁


And your gun


----------



## jwbrent (Aug 24, 2020)

Evshrug said:


> And your gun



I’m a Buddhist, don’t believe in guns. The mind is all one needs ...


----------



## Zachik

jwbrent said:


> Does this mean I have to give back my badge? 😁


Head-Fi should create and award a new badge: NoCanJam 2020 SoCal. Same picture, but with an added:


----------



## robo24 (Aug 18, 2021)

.


----------



## jwbrent

robo24 said:


> Relieved to hear this, as I would not have take the chance of going in December. Hopefully the world will have made much more progress 13 months from now.



We can only hope ...


----------



## WadaHiFi

jwbrent said:


> I’m a Buddhist, don’t believe in guns. The mind is all one needs ...


I think what he meant is a police joke. When a police officer is no longer with the police force he need to return the badge and gun, this is usually the famous movie/TV show cliche


----------



## Odin412

third_eye said:


> *UPDATE: *We hope everyone has had a good and safe summer! While we were really hoping to be able to proceed with CanJam SoCal on December 12-13, we've made the decision to postpone until next year due to the continued uncertainty, and under advisement of the hotel venue. The new show dates for CanJam SoCal 2021 are September 11-12, 2021 and the event will take place at the Irvine Marriott.



This is sad, but it's the right decision given the whole Covid situation. See you all next year!


----------



## jwbrent

WadaHiFi said:


> I think what he meant is a police joke. When a police officer is no longer with the police force he need to return the badge and gun, this is usually the famous movie/TV show cliche



ah, thank you for the explanation.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> Head-Fi should create and award a new badge: NoCanJam 2020 SoCal. Same picture, but with an added:



How about this one?


----------



## NovaFlyer

Odin412 said:


> This is sad, but it's the right decision given the whole Covid situation. See you all next year!



On the bright side I've saved a lot of money not traveling this year, so more to spend on gear!  Maybe I can even afford the EE ODIN now.


----------



## robo24 (Aug 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Odin412

NovaFlyer said:


> On the bright side I've saved a lot of money not traveling this year, so more to spend on gear!  Maybe I can even afford the EE ODIN now.



Yes, that's one good thing about the current situation. I just ordered a Focal Elegia and I have my eye on the upcoming Monoprice Liquid Gold as well. The DCA Aeon 2 Closed is tempting too...


----------



## NovaFlyer

robo24 said:


> Seriously, I took all my travel money refunds and budgeted expenses and got a ZMF Verite C LTD instead. I was planning to wait until the event when it was June to at least try them first, but oh well. They'll certainly provide more lasting pleasure than a couple brief trips to the mainland would have.





Odin412 said:


> Yes, that's one good thing about the current situation. I just ordered a Focal Elegia and I have my eye on the upcoming Monoprice Liquid Gold as well. The DCA Aeon 2 Closed is tempting too...



I bought a ZMF Vérité LTD, really looking forward to receiving that.  Need to decide what amp I'll get to pair with it.


----------



## NJoyzAudio

For the entire team putting on the SoCal Can Jam shows
Thank you for trying, but even more for doing the safe and right thing.
Also it would be hard to say how many of the vendors outside of the country would be able to come
and while Orange County CA got off the CA Covid 19 Watch list just today, who knows what would have come up by Dec.
Yes, let reset and shoot for Sept 2021. 

Also give me time to save up for what I'm sure I'll be splurging on show specials next year!

Thanks again


----------



## Evshrug (Aug 24, 2020)

jwbrent said:


> I’m a Buddhist, don’t believe in guns. The mind is all one needs ...


Sorry, I was joking, referencing TV shows where a cop is fired and ordered to “Turn in your badge and your gun!” Just being quippy! Have a nice day!


----------



## KG Jag

Just saw this, but the outcome is hardly a surprise.  Headphone meets mean sharing things you put on your head after others do, and don't do well with masks and/or social distancing


----------



## NJoyzAudio

third_eye said:


> _UPDATE: CanJam SoCal 2020 scheduled for December 12-13, 2020 has been postponed until 2021. CanJam SoCal 2021 will take place on September 11-12, 2021._
> 
> *CanJam SoCal 2021 returns to sunny Orange County for the 6th edition of CanJam SoCal! Join us again at the newly renovated Irvine Marriott for North America's biggest headphone audio show! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to subscribe to the thread for updates.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I am SO looking forward to the event, and upgrading gear to make staying at home a little bit easier to take!


----------



## tdl2024

Interested in attending in Sept (it's like one city over from me so that's cool).  Would be my first Can-Jam, so what can I expect?  From what I understand you can test HP's and other gear correct?  Is there any method to this?  Like if I wanted to test Focal Clear MG's and Sennheiser HD800s would I have to make a reservation with both, or do you just walk up and wait in a line for your turn?

Also, is gear for sale there?  I saw a YT review where the guy said he was at a Can-Jam and loved the headphones so much he asked to buy them then and there but he couldn't (wouldn't elaborate).


----------



## AxelCloris

If you're interested in checking out what you can expect from a CanJam, I'd recommend starting with the CanJam SoCal 2019 Impressions Thread for a good look into what all happens during a CanJam weekend. Most exhibitors have a "walk up" approach, but occasionally there will be exhibits that require booking an appointment in advance. Often the most popular items will have a short wait to try out, but in my experience the wait times have always been reasonable. As for exhibitors selling gear, that's up to the individual exhibitor. Some will sell product at the show and others won't. There are a number of factors at play that will determine if someone does or doesn't, so it's impossible to say in advance who will and who won't have product for sale at a given show.


----------



## tdl2024

AxelCloris said:


> If you're interested in checking out what you can expect from a CanJam, I'd recommend starting with the CanJam SoCal 2019 Impressions Thread for a good look into what all happens during a CanJam weekend. Most exhibitors have a "walk up" approach, but occasionally there will be exhibits that require booking an appointment in advance. Often the most popular items will have a short wait to try out, but in my experience the wait times have always been reasonable. As for exhibitors selling gear, that's up to the individual exhibitor. Some will sell product at the show and others won't. There are a number of factors at play that will determine if someone does or doesn't, so it's impossible to say in advance who will and who won't have product for sale at a given show.


Gotcha.  I'll check that thread to get a better idea, thanks!  Looking forward to getting to attend one of these, now if only September can hurry up and come


----------



## Odin412

CanJam is great fun - I definitely recommend a visit. Too bad about last year so here's hoping that we can all get together in September!


----------



## tdl2024

Odin412 said:


> CanJam is great fun - I definitely recommend a visit. Too bad about last year so here's hoping that we can all get together in September!


Yeah, read that impressions thread and it sounds like everyone who went in 2019 had a great time.  Plus if I can get the chance to test some HP's I'd likely never get a chance too like Utopia, Empyrean, etc then that alone would be worth it for me I think.  Bought my ticket already, so now just the waiting game


----------



## moedawg140 (Feb 19, 2021)

I hope you and your family are doing as well as everyone can during these unique times.

It’s amazing the CanJam crew will make the next SoCal event a reality hopefully this September!

A question that may prove to be unpopular:

Will there be a vaccine requirement in order to attend future events?

Take care, and stay strong! 🙏🏾


----------



## csglinux

moedawg140 said:


> Will there be a vaccine requirement in order to attend future events?



Hey @third_eye, @moedawg140 makes a very good point. Hundreds of people swapping the same air for hours, all touching the same stuff before sticking it on their faces. Got to be a super-spreader risk if you have a lot of people unvaccinated.


----------



## DenverW

Jesse Wang said:


> Just wandering, is there any UC(UCI, UCLA...) students here?



UCSB alum


----------



## LoryWiv (Feb 20, 2021)

AxelCloris said:


> If you're interested in checking out what you can expect from a CanJam, I'd recommend starting with the CanJam SoCal 2019 Impressions Thread for a good look into what all happens during a CanJam weekend. Most exhibitors have a "walk up" approach, but occasionally there will be exhibits that require booking an appointment in advance. Often the most popular items will have a short wait to try out, but in my experience the wait times have always been reasonable. As for exhibitors selling gear, that's up to the individual exhibitor. Some will sell product at the show and others won't. There are a number of factors at play that will determine if someone does or doesn't, so it's impossible to say in advance who will and who won't have product for sale at a given show.


@tdl2024, even if you can't buy directly from booth at CanJam, bear in mind many offer show discounts so you purchase then set up shipping, with a sweet discount!


----------



## Odin412

csglinux said:


> Hey @third_eye, @moedawg140 makes a very good point. Hundreds of people swapping the same air for hours, all touching the same stuff before sticking it on their faces. Got to be a super-spreader risk if you have a lot of people unvaccinated.



Hopefully by that time the vaccine is widely available so that everybody who wants it has been able to get it.


----------



## Watagump

Sept in SoCal, the hottest month of the year, most of the time.


----------



## csglinux

Odin412 said:


> Hopefully by that time the vaccine is widely available so that everybody who wants it has been able to get it.


Not everybody wants it. You know, because of the implanted micro-chip that Bill Gates will use to track you and stuff.


----------



## Watagump

csglinux said:


> Not everybody wants it. You know, because of the implanted micro-chip that Bill Gates will use to track you and stuff.




I am more afraid of Google.


----------



## jwbrent

Watagump said:


> Sept in SoCal, the hottest month of the year, most of the time.



Too hot for me in September, and it seems to be getting hotter each successive year.


----------



## Watagump

jwbrent said:


> Too hot for me in September, and it seems to be getting hotter each successive year.



It gets hot, but the show is inside with AC running.


----------



## DenverW

Watagump said:


> It gets hot, but the show is inside with AC running.



Right?  It's not THAT hot.  I'd rather have it be a warm day then the alternative.  CAMJAM Nome in December was a disaster!


----------



## Watagump

DenverW said:


> Right?  It's not THAT hot.  I'd rather have it be a warm day then the alternative.  CAMJAM Nome in December was a disaster!




It can get mid to high 90's to low 100's in the area. But then again, we had 90's in Nov, last year and even some mid 80's in Feb, this year, you just never know.


----------



## KG Jag

You southern coastal CA folks kill me with your "uncomfortable" weather complaints.


----------



## third_eye

csglinux said:


> Hey @third_eye, @moedawg140 makes a very good point. Hundreds of people swapping the same air for hours, all touching the same stuff before sticking it on their faces. Got to be a super-spreader risk if you have a lot of people unvaccinated.



Yes, it's a great point! We're working closely with the hotel venue in order to ensure that all safety protocols are met and there will be strict guidelines in place. As the situation is still fluid, we'll be updating everyone as we get more information to share and as we get closer to September.


----------



## Watagump

Having to wear a mask makes it a hell no for me to attend. Other things are where the state will be in terms of dining. Coming to see people is something I want to do, but if we cant go someplace and sit and eat, then another no for me. I want to have fun and others do also, not being able to have a nice dinner, then hang out for drinks etc just defeats the point, at least for me.


----------



## Odin412

While we're waiting for CanJam (or the vaccine, or indoor dining, or just better days in general) it could be fun to daydream about the gear that we'd like to listen to at the next CanJam. Here's my list, in no particular order:

Drop 177X and 8XX
ZMF Verite Open and Closed, and Eikon (yes, I've heard the Eikon before, but I need to hear it again)
Dan Clark Audio Aeon 2 Open, Closed and Noire
Audeze LCD-1
Focal Celestee and Stellia
Rosson Audio RAD-0
Schiit Vali 2+, Jotunheim 2, Modius, Magnius, Bifrost 2, Ragnarok 2
ampsandsound Mogwai OG and Kenzie OG
Feliks Audio amps 
Soekris DACs
Woo Audio WA6 V2


----------



## HiFiGuy528

third_eye said:


> Yes, it's a great point! We're working closely with the hotel venue in order to ensure that all safety protocols are met and there will be strict guidelines in place. As the situation is still fluid, we'll be updating everyone as we get more information to share and as we get closer to September.



perhaps each vendor is under individual tent outside in the parking lot so there is plenty of fresh air and the tent will keep everyone out of the sun's heat.


----------



## Double C (Feb 22, 2021)

HiFiGuy528 said:


> perhaps each vendor is under individual tent outside in the parking lot so there is plenty of fresh air and the tent will keep everyone out of the sun's heat.



I like this idea. But it Might be a tough sell. I just dont think it would work. Just supplying power would be a pretty big nightmare.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Odin412 said:


> While we're waiting for CanJam (or the vaccine, or indoor dining, or just better days in general) it could be fun to daydream about the gear that we'd like to listen to at the next CanJam. Here's my list, in no particular order:
> 
> Drop 177X and 8XX
> ZMF Verite Open and Closed, and Eikon (yes, I've heard the Eikon before, but I need to hear it again)
> ...



Definitely try the Vérité Open from a Feliks amp, but you'll need to be prepared for the consequence of a major charge to your credit card!


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> Definitely try the Vérité Open from a Feliks amp, but you'll need to be prepared for the consequence of a major charge to your credit card!


Hahahahaha


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> Hahahahaha


And you should try the Bravado MkII or the LX.


----------



## blaked (Feb 28, 2021)

Can we get clarification on the dates? I just ordered my ticket, and it says September 25-26 at the bottom and September 11-12 in the circle around the logo.


----------



## third_eye

blaked said:


> Can we get clarification on the dates? I just ordered my ticket, and it says September 25-26 at the bottom and September 11-12 in the circle around the logo.



The dates for CanJam SoCal are *September 25-26, 2021*.


----------



## Currawong

If things look like being mostly "back to normal" by Summer, I'm going to try and come.


----------



## 510198

I’m excited!


----------



## lurkusmaximus

Hifiboi69 said:


> I’m excited!


If it happens,  I am there.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

lurkusmaximus said:


> If it happens,  I am there.



Same here. Hoping all pans out well for current timelines.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Currawong said:


> If things look like being mostly "back to normal" by Summer, I'm going to try and come.



Things are moving in a good direction, especially with the vaccine roll-out.  Looking forward to having CanJams back on the calendar and seeing friends.


----------



## Zachik

Hopefully, by September - no annoying covid related restrictions... All I want is hang with my friends, and share a twizzler with my buddy @Watagump


----------



## Watagump (Mar 15, 2021)

Zachik said:


> Hopefully, by September - no annoying covid related restrictions... All I want is hang with my friends, and share a twizzler with my buddy @Watagump




No way I am doing it that way with you. Heck you didn't even hang out with us Saturday night the last time.


----------



## jwbrent

Yep, definitely looking forward to CanJam SoCal!


----------



## Watagump

jwbrent said:


> Yep, definitely looking forward to CanJam SoCal!



If Newsome is still in charge, people will have to stand on opposite sides of the room and throw gear back and forth to demo it.


----------



## NJoyzAudio

jwbrent said:


> Yep, definitely looking forward to CanJam SoCal!


Agree!!!!
Looking forward to a COVID-19 free, Politics free, safe zone with time to relax and do what we all agree on, good audio gear and sound
May the only debates and discussions be on Audio Gear and which is better!
Just tired of everything else and need the break IMO.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> No way I am doing it that way with you. Heck you didn't even hang out with us Saturday night the last time.





Watagump said:


> If Newsome is still in charge, people will have to stand on opposite sides of the room and throw gear back and forth to demo it.



We could just hang out on the patio, listen to gear and get in trouble for smoking on the wrong side of the ashtray. 🤣

No way I'm watching you and @Zachik share Twizzlers


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> We could just hang out on the patio, listen to gear and get in trouble for smoking on the wrong side of the ashtray. 🤣
> 
> No way I'm watching you and @Zachik share Twizzlers




Hello Jim, what if we all get really drunk?


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> No way I'm watching you and @Zachik share Twizzlers


See what a full year of lock-downs and WFH done? I am looking forward to eat Twizzlers!!!   
What's next? Beats for headphones, and Bud for beer?!?!?!


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> See what a full year of lock-downs and WFH done? I am looking forward to eat Twizzlers!!!
> What's next? Beats for headphones, and Bud for beer?!?!?!



From EE Bravado and maybe Legend X to Beats...where has the real @Zachik gone?   🤣 



Watagump said:


> Hello Jim, what if we all get really drunk?



Eric, hope you're doing well.  I'm ready for some beverages and CanJam!


----------



## KG Jag

^^ Much better than Bud for headphones and Beats (Beets?) for beer.


----------



## Chefguru

If anyone is interested in being a part of a SoCal mini-meet for summit-fi only equipment before Sept, check out My Thread


----------



## robo24 (Aug 18, 2021)

.


----------



## singleended5863

Need help? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## NovaFlyer (May 13, 2021)

robo24 said:


> Is there any date when a decision will be made to definitely have it or cancel it? Great fare sale from where I am which I don't want to miss, but also don't want to have to mess with if it gets cancelled. It seems if Broadway and such will be open by then, CanJam should be much less concerning. Being fully vaccinated I have no hesitation, and being a former infectious disease epidemiologist I know very few who have been as cautious as I have. There's a decent chance SoCal will be at herd immunity by then anyway.


Depending on the airline, changes or cancellations may not incur a fee.  You could cancel and then have a credit with the airline for future travel.  However, for most airlines I don't think there's a credit if you cancel applies to basic economy fares.  I recommend you look at the current guidance for the airline you're thinking about flying.  

Given today's new CDC guidance, I'm very hopeful SoCal will happen.  I already made hotel reservations and am looking at airfare myself.


----------



## third_eye

As it stands now, things are looking good for CanJam SoCal! The Irvine Marriott is currently hosting events with some restrictions still in place. In June, these restrictions are due to be lifted as long as the current trajectory remains the same.


----------



## Odin412

Great! This are looking up. Looking forward to seeing everyone at CanJam SoCal.


----------



## KG Jag

Will there be a special rate at the hotel for those attending?


----------



## buke9

Would love to make it but not sure it will happen but there is quite a bit of time till then so who knows.


----------



## third_eye

KG Jag said:


> Will there be a special rate at the hotel for those attending?



Yes, there is a special rate and we'll be posting the link soon.


----------



## DenverW

Looking forward to attending!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> As it stands now, things are looking good for CanJam SoCal! The Irvine Marriott is currently hosting events with some restrictions still in place. In June, these restrictions are due to be lifted as long as the current trajectory remains the same.




I did errands today and I still had to wear a mask in the 3 places I went. One was Walmart, not real far from the Marriott. Its good to see the hotel is doing events, that's promising. Good ole CA, doing its own thing, which is usually the dumb thing. I did buy me some Cherry Twizzler bites today, been a long time.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> I did buy me some Cherry Twizzler bites today, been a long time.


Save some for me...


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Save some for me...




Pfft, they were lucky to survive already, I used some self control.


----------



## jwbrent

third_eye said:


> Yes, there is a special rate and we'll be posting the link soon.



Please remember I’m volunteering to work the show Sunday for the first half of the day, looking forward to it!


----------



## buke9

third_eye said:


> Yes, there is a special rate and we'll be posting the link soon.


Any idea when that will happen as this is becoming more of a yes for me for now if the restrictions are lifted by then ?


----------



## NovaFlyer

buke9 said:


> Any idea when that will happen as this is becoming more of a yes for me for now if the restrictions are lifted by then ?



Hope you can make it. I'm planning to attend and started looking at flights this weekend.


----------



## buke9

NovaFlyer said:


> Hope you can make it. I'm planning to attend and started looking at flights this weekend.


At this point a pretty definite maybe as long as Cali drops all the restrictions . Have had my 2 jabs so ready to go. Actually went to a small meet in Smithville TN. this past weekend and was so nice to just be around others in the hobby . A big plus is Tom always cooks something for the meet this time a nice roasted pork butt and Boudin sausage and the dude even had fresh baked bread and when I left at 5:30 was throwing together a pizza. All meets should be like this .


----------



## Zachik

buke9 said:


> All meets should be like this .


Do you hear that @third_eye ?


----------



## buke9

Zachik said:


> Do you hear that @third_eye ?


And a view like this.


----------



## buke9

buke9 said:


> And a view like this.


Sorry don’t know why that happened.


----------



## NJoyzAudio (May 19, 2021)

buke9 said:


> Any idea when that will happen as this is becoming more of a yes for me for now if the restrictions are lifted by then ?


Buke9
Orange County where Can Jam So CA will be is lifting restrictions faster than LA County, but overall the state is saying we may be restriction free by Aug.
Pretty good chance this is going to happen without restrictions, unless something else turns the situation around!
Even if there are restrictions, being in the "yellow tier" there will at least be a 50% capacity or more allowance.

My biggest concern is will some of those coming from overseas come and be part of Can Jam
Saw Eric Chong of Eletech say he's coming regardless, but have not seen posts from others....

Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## LoryWiv

buke9 said:


> At this point a pretty definite maybe as long as Cali drops all the restrictions . Have had my 2 jabs so ready to go. Actually went to a small meet in Smithville TN. this past weekend and was so nice to just be around others in the hobby . A big plus is Tom always cooks something for the meet this time a nice roasted pork butt and Boudin sausage and the dude even had fresh baked bread and when I left at 5:30 was throwing together a pizza. All meets should be like this .


Love it, bring the meats to the meets!


----------



## third_eye

buke9 said:


> Any idea when that will happen as this is becoming more of a yes for me for now if the restrictions are lifted by then ?



The hotel should be providing the link in the next day or two. I'll post it as soon we get it!


----------



## Watagump

Newsome is suppose lift mask mandates by June 15th, but in reality it comes down to whether places decide to make their own rules. Even with the recent CDC guidelines, none of the places on the list, Costco etc have said vaccinated people can stop wearing masks. I know many people at my local Costco and they give me the low down on what the manager says. Last week I did some errands and saw a group of 3 guys walking around inside with no masks on. When I asked an employee if they were enforcing the rules, she just said I don't argue with people. So most likely she said something, they said no and that was that.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> Newsome is suppose lift mask mandates by June 15th, but in reality it comes down to whether places decide to make their own rules. Even with the recent CDC guidelines, none of the places on the list, Costco etc have said vaccinated people can stop wearing masks. I know many people at my local Costco and they give me the low down on what the manager says. Last week I did some errands and saw a group of 3 guys walking around inside with no masks on. When I asked an employee if they were enforcing the rules, she just said I don't argue with people. So most likely she said something, they said no and that was that.


Only a few stores have dropped the mask requirement here in VA - BTW the VA governor dropped the state mask mandate on Friday.  I was in a grocery story Sunday that had dropped the mask requirement, I was the only one and most folks stopped 10 feet away from me and quickly moved away from me.  Quite funny actually.



buke9 said:


> And a view like this.


On top of the great food, view and audio gear, hope you had some great Kentucky beverages as well. 🥃


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Only a few stores have dropped the mask requirement here in VA - BTW the VA governor dropped the state mask mandate on Friday.  I was in a grocery story Sunday that had dropped the mask requirement, I was the only one and most folks stopped 10 feet away from me and quickly moved away from me.  Quite funny actually.




I see this one guy who is walking when I go to a place for clients. If I am walking down the hill on the sidewalk, if he is coming the opposite way on the sidewalk, he will go out into the street to avoid me. I also saw him recently where he put his mask on to go by me, then took it off when he felt he was far enough away.


----------



## buke9

third_eye said:


> The hotel should be providing the link in the next day or two. I'll post it as soon we get it!


Thanks.



NovaFlyer said:


> Only a few stores have dropped the mask requirement here in VA - BTW the VA governor dropped the state mask mandate on Friday.  I was in a grocery story Sunday that had dropped the mask requirement, I was the only one and most folks stopped 10 feet away from me and quickly moved away from me.  Quite funny actually.
> 
> 
> On top of the great food, view and audio gear, hope you had some great Kentucky beverages as well. 🥃


Always .


----------



## third_eye (May 22, 2021)

The Irvine Marriott is now taking reservations for CanJam SoCal 2021! We have secured a limited number of rooms at an incredible rate of $119/night. Click here to make room reservations.


----------



## Zachik

Flights and room - booked!!!


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> Flights and room - booked!!!
> 
> 
> Zachik said:
> ...


----------



## Zachik

@NovaFlyer the hotel is walking distance from the airport, and they have a shuttle. I do not plan to rent a car so parking is not a concern.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> @NovaFlyer the hotel is walking distance from the airport, and they have a shuttle. I do not plan to rent a car so parking is not a concern.



@Zachik  I'm still haven't gotten my flights yet.  The prices do vary between flying into LAX vice SNA, so if I fly into LAX, obviously I'll have a car.  There are plenty of restaurants within walking distance, including The Counter!  

Of course @Watagump lives there and has a car!!  We could probably just bribe him with Twizzlers 🤣


----------



## buke9

Got the room reserved going to wait a bit on the flight till they actually lift restrictions .


----------



## Stillhart

Reserved my room.  Not sure if I'm going to be healthy enough to go by then but fingers crossed.  I may not be active much on here these days, but I do love a good Canjam!


----------



## Zachik

Stillhart said:


> Reserved my room.  Not sure if I'm going to be healthy enough to go by then but fingers crossed.  I may not be active much on here these days, but I do love a good Canjam!


Hope to see you there - been a while my friend!


----------



## third_eye

Stillhart said:


> Reserved my room.  Not sure if I'm going to be healthy enough to go by then but fingers crossed.  I may not be active much on here these days, but I do love a good Canjam!



Hope you're well and hope to see you there!


----------



## Odin412

It looks like The Home Entertainment show is going forward in Long Beach in a couple of weeks, so things are looking pretty good for CanJam in September. Hope to see everyone there - it will be good to finally be able to attend an audio show in person again!


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Odin412 said:


> It looks like The Home Entertainment show is going forward in Long Beach in a couple of weeks, so things are looking pretty good for CanJam in September. Hope to see everyone there - it will be good to finally be able to attend an audio show in person again!


Could not agree with you more!
Looking forward to Can Jam So CA!


----------



## Watagump

The place I get my hair cut it getting rid of masks on June 15th, which is the same day the state mandate expires. That means nothing really because places can make their own rules, but it is a positive sign that maybe more will go along.


----------



## awhinyheadphone

Is there any news about events you need to register for? Want to make sure I get my sweet time with the HE-1 if Sennheiser's bringing it


----------



## KG Jag

Have flights and hotel booked to attend both days.  Texas is almost fully open now--including indoor concerts without masks or distancing.  Hopefully CA will be there before the end of the summer.


----------



## buke9

Have the Hotel booked and the Cali Gov says he is not lifting the state of emergency as planned so getting a bit worried.


----------



## DenverW

buke9 said:


> Have the Hotel booked and the Cali Gov says he is not lifting the state of emergency as planned so getting a bit worried.



He's not lifting the state of emergency for different reasons, as it gives him a wider range of powers to exercise, and it has implications on unemployment payments and such.

The state is still planning on lifting restrictions on June 15th.  My concern is that it will be too early, and people will make bad decisions which cause a resurgence of the virus, especially with the India variant recently shown to have effectiveness issues with the Pfizer vaccine.

But fingers are crossed, and I'll be going if (when!) its happening.  I haven't had a chance to look through the thread, how are things looking for non local vendors?


----------



## buke9

DenverW said:


> He's not lifting the state of emergency for different reasons, as it gives him a wider range of powers to exercise, and it has implications on unemployment payments and such.
> 
> The state is still planning on lifting restrictions on June 15th.  My concern is that it will be too early, and people will make bad decisions which cause a resurgence of the virus, especially with the India variant recently shown to have effectiveness issues with the Pfizer vaccine.
> 
> But fingers are crossed, and I'll be going if (when!) its happening.  I haven't had a chance to look through the thread, how are things looking for non local vendors?


I sure hope it goes off and don’t have to go around in a mask. People make bad decisions all the time and just about anyone that has wanted the vaccine has had a chance to get it here in the states.


----------



## DenverW

buke9 said:


> I sure hope it goes off and don’t have to go around in a mask. People make bad decisions all the time and just about anyone that has wanted the vaccine has had a chance to get it here in the states.



At least if we have to wear masks they won't cover our ears!  I'll be bringing my own little bottle of hand sanitizer.  Perhaps we can wear name tags to identify each other.  "Hi - You know me on Head fi!"


----------



## Stillhart

DenverW said:


> At least if we have to wear masks they won't cover our ears!  I'll be bringing my own little bottle of hand sanitizer.  Perhaps we can wear name tags to identify each other.  "Hi - You know me on Head fi!"


We all get name tags but they don't have our Head-fi names on them.  I tend to write mine on with Sharpie when I get it.

Funny thing is, a lot of folks we recognize by the avatar picture more than the name.  You don't realize that until you're there seeing the names without the pics.  lol


----------



## joe

Stillhart said:


> We all get name tags but they don't have our Head-fi names on them.  I tend to write mine on with Sharpie when I get it.
> 
> Funny thing is, a lot of folks we recognize by the avatar picture more than the name.  You don't realize that until you're there seeing the names without the pics.  lol


Actually, some time back, we switched to wristbands. It vastly speeds up getting into CanJam, letting you maximize your listening time.


----------



## Stillhart

joe said:


> Actually, some time back, we switched to wristbands. It vastly speeds up getting into CanJam, letting you maximize your listening time.



Jeez, miss one year of Canjams and look what happens!  lol  Well then, guess I'll have to bring a packet of "Hello, my name is" stickers and a Sharpie!  

Maybe I'll bring my trophy necklace too...


----------



## hmss007

Looking forward to this, tickets purchased. Hope to meet many of you.


----------



## branislav

Any shuttles or convenient transport to and from LAX? How long can one realistically expect the drive to take?


----------



## KG Jag

^ Will wait to hear from third_eye on the current and expected situation.  However in 2019 there was a shuttle to and from the airport that ran on a schedule.  Might be a good idea to call the hotel and ask.


----------



## NJoyzAudio

branislav said:


> Any shuttles or convenient transport to and from LAX? How long can one realistically expect the drive to take?


From LAX, depending on time of day, it can be at best 40 min, and if your in rush commuter traffic up to 2 hours to go the 42 miles from LAX to the Irvine Marriott on the 405 "Parking lot" freeway.  On average expect 1hr +.
Welcome to LA Traffic!

IF you can fly into John Wayne Airport the Irvine Marriott has a shuttle and it would be maybe 7-10 min and 2 miles, but your airfare will be approx 20-40% more expensive and the number of flights in/out is much less.
So the balance will be convenience vs. costs on all aspects.  

This is what is is right now as I post this and traffic is Sat AM light.  Give it another hour and it will be around 1.5 hours


----------



## third_eye

FYI, for those in SoCal, T.H.E. Show is taking place this weekend in Long Beach. https://thehomeentertainmentshow.com/


----------



## NJoyzAudio

third_eye said:


> FYI, for those in SoCal, T.H.E. Show is taking place this weekend in Long Beach. https://thehomeentertainmentshow.com/


Third Eye

Thank you for the heads up!
Not a lot of lead up locally in So Cal for the show!


----------



## Odin412

third_eye said:


> FYI, for those in SoCal, T.H.E. Show is taking place this weekend in Long Beach. https://thehomeentertainmentshow.com/



Yes, I heading over there tomorrow. It looks to be a pretty small show, but after more than a year without any shows (and without pretty much anything except working from home, really) I'm excited just to be able to attend.


----------



## Stillhart

NJoyzAudio said:


> Third Eye
> 
> Thank you for the heads up!
> Not a lot of lead up locally in So Cal for the show!



Really?  I feel like I've been getting emails from them nearly daily for the past month...  :-/


----------



## jambaj0e (Jun 14, 2021)

third_eye said:


> FYI, for those in SoCal, T.H.E. Show is taking place this weekend in Long Beach. https://thehomeentertainmentshow.com/



I went to it, and it was ok. Certainly every other room there's some fool who insisted sitting right next to others without a mask on. And most places do not have access to internet streaming and have a fairly limited selection of songs and/or genre.

The real highlights are 3 rooms:

Alsyvox full-range planar Speakers+ CAD: Just stunning and lifelike. Really made the room much larger, especially the ceiling


MC Audiotech Forty-10



And Graham LS5/8 + Voss Audio


----------



## Odin412

jambaj0e said:


> I went to it, and it was ok. Certainly every other room there's some fool who insisted sitting right next to others without a mask on. And most places do not have access to internet streaming and have a fairly limited selection of songs and/or genre.
> 
> The real highlights are 3 rooms:
> 
> ...



I went on Sunday and I counted a total of 20 rooms, so it was a pretty small show. Many brands were missing, like Elac and Zu Audio. The staff asked for proof of vaccination (or recent negative Covid test) at check-in and masks were required throughout (although not everybody complied).

Sound-wise I was pretty disappointed. Most rooms sounded too bright for my taste, although probably in line with the current 'audiophile' sound ideal. The music played was basically audiophile jazz plus some strange modern symphonic music. Sound-wise I didn't really like any of the rooms, although the MC Audiotech Forty-10 certainly is an interesting-looking speaker. 

Another room had a power cable that was basically as thick as my arm. Why this matters for the last 6 feet when the power company uses far thinner cables to supply your house is a bit beyond me, and my evil side would like to see Amir over at ASR do a video review of it.

Anyway, the most important thing is this: We finally had an in-person audio show, which was significant in and by itself. I look forward to CanJam in September - it will be great to see everyone again!


----------



## third_eye

Odin412 said:


> Anyway, the most important thing is this: We finally had an in-person audio show, which was significant in and by itself. I look forward to CanJam in September - it will be great to see everyone again!



Yes! We're certainly looking forward to September!


----------



## jambaj0e

Odin412 said:


> I went on Sunday and I counted a total of 20 rooms, so it was a pretty small show. Many brands were missing, like Elac and Zu Audio. The staff asked for proof of vaccination (or recent negative Covid test) at check-in and masks were required throughout (although not everybody complied).
> 
> Sound-wise I was pretty disappointed. Most rooms sounded too bright for my taste, although probably in line with the current 'audiophile' sound ideal. The music played was basically audiophile jazz plus some strange modern symphonic music. Sound-wise I didn't really like any of the rooms, although the MC Audiotech Forty-10 certainly is an interesting-looking speaker.
> 
> ...



In regards to power cable, same reason why water filter matters at the end of the city's main water pipe. Of course for me, I go Audioquest Thunder power cable to a PS Audio Power Plant 3 AC regenerator, then Morrow Audio MAP3 power cable to my Cayin HA-300, so there's a lot more power purity within my system.


----------



## 432789

LOL


----------



## Watagump

Even with the end of Covid restrictions today, I still saw the majority of people wearing a mask while shopping. I even saw people in their cars alone wearing a mask.


----------



## jwbrent

Watagump said:


> Even with the end of Covid restrictions today, I still saw the majority of people wearing a mask while shopping. I even saw people in their cars alone wearing a mask.



The Delta variant is worrying for some since it is predicted that it will become the new dominant virus in the US.


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> Even with the end of Covid restrictions today, I still saw the majority of people wearing a mask while shopping. I even saw people in their cars alone wearing a mask.


I see those poor souls every now and then driving with a mask on it is kinda sad actually.


----------



## 478423

Keep in mind that people with compromised immune systems for various reasons (cancer, innate immune conditions, etc.). Let's not assume that everyone wearing a mask is someone that is a germaphobe. For many of my friends with compromised immune systems for various reasons, many of them can actually go out more now that fewer people see their precautions as paranoia. For some of them, illnesses mild to most people can effectively knock them out of commission for weeks.

Back on topic, any particular nearby places to eat that people are going to check out during this CanJam? Any local good places for food for people flying in?


----------



## Watagump

NeverExpectedSoundSoGood said:


> Keep in mind that people with compromised immune systems for various reasons (cancer, innate immune conditions, etc.). Let's not assume that everyone wearing a mask is someone that is a germaphobe. For many of my friends with compromised immune systems for various reasons, many of them can actually go out more now that fewer people see their precautions as paranoia. For some of them, illnesses mild to most people can effectively knock them out of commission for weeks.
> 
> Back on topic, any particular nearby places to eat that people are going to check out during this CanJam? Any local good places for food for people flying in?




I feel talking about Covid right now is on topic. You have people possibly wanting to come depending on what the state is doing. So me giving info on what I see being a resident not far away is helpful. I have said before if something like this, if you had to wear a mask, makes it a not attend for me, the same decision would be made if I wanted to go to dinner with friends coming in. So as of now, those 2 things are not an issue, but they can change since Newsome still has the option to shut the state down again.


----------



## 478423

COVID is relevant. However, my point was not COVID, but the implicit negative assumption about people wearing masks despite the relaxed restrictions. Especially since we have seen over the past year that when the standards got relaxed that there was often major backlash, increases in restrictions again, and stagnation. At this point, I would prefer if people played it safe for a few weeks and we don't get yet another shutdown rather than people getting too comfortable again and then yet another restriction and then SoCal CanJam gets pushed back yet another year because people can't wait a few weeks. Several other CanJams have already been pushed to 2022, I don't think anyone wants this event further delayed. This has been going on for over a year, I think we're all sick of this yoyoing of restrictions and would prefer no restrictions. If a mask stop you, that's perfectly reasonable and I respect that. You have every right to not attend events or places that mandate them and I fully respect a person making that decision. However, my personal preference is for people to play it safe just for a few more weeks so we can perhaps finally escape the "Strict Restriction -> Relaxed Restriction -> People relax just a little too much -> Strict Restriction" loop that has been going on for the past year.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> I wanted to go to dinner with friends coming in @Zachik and @NovaFlyer and @buke9


Fixed it for you...


----------



## Watagump

NeverExpectedSoundSoGood said:


> COVID is relevant. However, my point was not COVID, but the implicit negative assumption about people wearing masks despite the relaxed restrictions. Especially since we have seen over the past year that when the standards got relaxed that there was often major backlash, increases in restrictions again, and stagnation. At this point, I would prefer if people played it safe for a few weeks and we don't get yet another shutdown rather than people getting too comfortable again and then yet another restriction and then SoCal CanJam gets pushed back yet another year because people can't wait a few weeks. Several other CanJams have already been pushed to 2022, I don't think anyone wants this event further delayed. This has been going on for over a year, I think we're all sick of this yoyoing of restrictions and would prefer no restrictions. If a mask stop you, that's perfectly reasonable and I respect that. You have every right to not attend events or places that mandate them and I fully respect a person making that decision. However, my personal preference is for people to play it safe just for a few more weeks so we can perhaps finally escape the "Strict Restriction -> Relaxed Restriction -> People relax just a little too much -> Strict Restriction" loop that has been going on for the past year.



So maybe 15 more days to flatten the curve, that sounds familiar.


----------



## AxelCloris

Zachik said:


> Fixed it for you...


Dinner's great and all, but we all know that everyone comes to CanJam for the booth babes.


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> Dinner's great and all, but we all know that everyone comes to CanJam for the booth babes.


Haha - thought you'd post a picture more in line with:


----------



## buke9

NeverExpectedSoundSoGood said:


> Keep in mind that people with compromised immune systems for various reasons (cancer, innate immune conditions, etc.). Let's not assume that everyone wearing a mask is someone that is a germaphobe. For many of my friends with compromised immune systems for various reasons, many of them can actually go out more now that fewer people see their precautions as paranoia. For some of them, illnesses mild to most people can effectively knock them out of commission for weeks.
> 
> Back on topic, any particular nearby places to eat that people are going to check out during this CanJam? Any local good places for food for people flying in?


Sorry but before 2019 I can’t remember seeing anyone wearing a mask while driving a car alone. I’ve seen people wearing a mask while mowing the lawn but not out and about. I understand people with compromised immune systems but we are talking about a much smaller group of people there. 
The thing is masks will not protect you from a airborne virus at all it will help if someone that has it wear a mask but you are not protected from getting it unless you are in full PPE all the time. So the masks are just a placebo for the masses.


----------



## Double C (Jun 18, 2021)

deleted...


----------



## branislav

Oh great...this is turning into Covid discussion. Where's the administrator?


----------



## NJoyzAudio

branislav said:


> Oh great...this is turning into Covid discussion. Where's the administrator?


Agree!
We are all joined here for a common interest in Audio Gear.  Not because we are for or against masks or anything else Covid.
If we all just respect each others choice to wear or not wear a mask as some are thinking of compromised love ones and do it out of respect and others have worn them long enough and want to just enjoy getting back to pre-covid normalcy. I respect both views and do not think people are better or worse whichever way they lean
Just want to get back to enjoying audio gear frankly...

I'd much rather read here debates (as well as when I'm on the floor at Can Jam) heated or calm about whose IEM or Fullsize cans are better than others or If Burn In is required or not, or if cables do or do not add to sound, solid state vs tubes, etc.  After all isn't that why we all come here?

Getting off my soap box now.  Sorry but totally IMO, but getting the feeling I'm not alone.

See everyone at Can Jam so Cal.


----------



## buke9

Sorry . It’ll be all about CanJam from here on out from me.
@NJoyzAudio See you in SoCal as the hotel,airfare and tickets to CanJam SoCal are booked.


----------



## NJoyzAudio

buke9 said:


> Sorry . It’ll be all about CanJam from here on out from me.
> @NJoyzAudio See you in SoCal as the hotel,airfare and tickets to CanJam SoCal are booked.


Buke9

Glad to hear your all booked and planning to attend!
Look forward to it and see everyone there!

TM


----------



## buke9

NJoyzAudio said:


> Buke9
> 
> Glad to hear your all booked and planning to attend!
> Look forward to it and see everyone there!
> ...


Me too as I went to the last CanJam as all the crap started in NYC and it has been too long can’t wait.


----------



## NovaFlyer (Jun 19, 2021)

buke9 said:


> Sorry . It’ll be all about CanJam from here on out from me.
> @NJoyzAudio See you in SoCal as the hotel,airfare and tickets to CanJam SoCal are booked.


My logistics are all set as well.  Looking forward to CanJam and seeing everyone!


----------



## buke9

NovaFlyer said:


> My logistics are all set as well.  Looking forward to CanJam and seeing everyone!


Can’t wait to see you again Jim as I believe it was at the last one as well.


----------



## third_eye

*Hotel Reservations Update: *
There is a new link for CanJam SoCal 2021 reservations, as the Irvine Marriott has now added an option for Double rooms (in addition to King rooms). Click here to make room reservations. 

If you need to change an existing King room reservation to a Double room reservation, you can either edit your bed preference online or you can call Marriott Reservations at 888-236-2427 to make the change.


----------



## adorable

branislav said:


> Any shuttles or convenient transport to and from LAX? How long can one realistically expect the drive to take?


From the marriot site
"
Los Angeles International Airport (LAX)​Airport Phone: +1 310-646-5252
Hotel direction: 43 miles S
This hotel does not provide shuttle service.

Alternate transportation: Pinnacle; fee: 131 USD (one way) ;reservation required
Estimated taxi fare: 110 USD (one way)"
There's a ton of ways from SuperShuttle vans (depends on how many in the van are going to about the same area) from the airport to Lyft/Uber $80-90~ to taxi to public bus $20~ to metro rail (no direct stop, so you'll combine with the bus).

As expected, cheaper = longer, so let's say bus = 3+ hours, mostly due to waiting around. LA bus / OC bus systems.
There is a separate lax bus system:
https://www.flylax.com/flyaway-bus
$20~

While UCI is not walking close, the options are the same:
https://sites.uci.edu/graduateinterconnect/2019/07/14/transportation-options-from-airport-to-campus/

....

Taxi, supershuttle, ride shares are the easiest and most common.

....

Realistically, if you get on the la freeways 7am until 9am or 3pm until 7pm anywhere M-F, expect to die. 2-3 hour drive down on a normal day, 4+ of there's accidents. 

Rush hour traffic has returned with the lockdown ended!

Outside those hours, usually a fast drive 35-45 minutes. Depends on if you're a turtle from outside LA driving at the speed limit, or a LA driver pushing 80+ in the fast lanes.

...

If you're super cheap, you'll be researching the current free hotel/city shuttles from lax to something closer to OC. (E.g. In the past, there were even South Coast Plaza shuttles... Anaheim with Disney might have city or other free shuttles.) Then the bus to the hotel.

...

Avoid the bus late at night in LA.
   Crack heads, crazies, homeless, etc... 
Absolutely avoid downtown la at night using public transportation. Union station is capital of the homeless around it. 

...


----------



## adorable (Jun 21, 2021)

Food wise.
   Big centers with restaurants

1. South Coast Plaza.
    Very upscale, tons of yummy restaurants, great shopping mall. Luxurious.
SCP dining

2. Fashion island
   Outdoor mall, luxurious but not as upscale imo as South Coast, many choices.
Fashion island dining

3. Diamond Jamboree
   One of three nearby Asian restaurants eats
DJ

4. Culver Plaza
Second of many Asian eats
CP

5. The Camp
From the Camp south on Bristol to Mitsuwa Supermarket and Anjin on Paularino north, tons of eats from Italian to Japanese.

Walking distance from South Coast Plaza north on Bristol if the choices there are too expensive.

...

Boba drinks
DING TEA MONSTER BOBA OR ELSE!! ,)

Chain store. One near South Coast plaza.

Go Yummy. Good for the milk teas where you can actually taste real Chinese tea. Unique flavors like rose milk tea, yummy!

...

Yes, crazy governor reopened CA, so everyone's running around crowded malls, theaters, restaurants without masks or distancing.

Covid cases are very low in OC, but Meet Up will be the start of the school/cold/flu season, too. Who knows if the latest variants will spark covid part iii.

All the data is out there:
Medshadow vaccine side effects

Common side effects of each

Right now, it would be smartest to be vaccinated with a double dose of pfizer should one need the "best" protection (most effective), although it's not 100% effective at preventing covid infection.

Surgical, kn95, n95, n100 masks best, in increasing order of protection. Pass on cloth masks.

Again, positivity rates are so low right now that you'd get harassed by an aggressive homeless faster than catching covid, but doesn't hurt to wear a mask.


----------



## Watagump

I guess now its okay to talk about Covid again?


----------



## Stillhart

third_eye said:


> *Hotel Reservations Update: *
> There is a new link for CanJam SoCal 2021 reservations, as the Irvine Marriott has now added an option for Double rooms (in addition to King rooms). Click here to make room reservations.
> 
> If you need to change an existing King room reservation to a Double room reservation, you can either edit your bed preference online or you can call Marriott Reservations at 888-236-2427 to make the change.



Thanks, Ethan, this saves us a few bucks!


----------



## adorable

Watagump said:


> I guess now its okay to talk about Covid again?


I'd say keep it relevant and useful.
Even today, some oc stores require your vaccine card before letting you in to shop, some places require masks, even after the lockdown and mask orders ended.

It's simply being realistic that covid is still out there, hard to keep distancing and ventilation in a busy meet up, and nobody knows what variants will be out this fall and how many are infected/compromised.

Just be nice, imo.
1. Get a vaccination.
2. wear a surgical, kn95, n95 mask.
3. Don't come if feeling anything odd.
4. Try to distance when possible.

Someone will post if the zombie apocalypse returns.


----------



## adorable

Oh! And if you are in SoCal while Microcenter in Tustin, CA still has their months long, headphones giveaway going on, go pick one up before the Meet Up!

Microcenter Socal free headphone


----------



## Watagump (Jun 22, 2021)

adorable said:


> I'd say keep it relevant and useful.
> Even today, some oc stores require your vaccine card before letting you in to shop, some places require masks, even after the lockdown and mask orders ended.
> 
> It's simply being realistic that covid is still out there, hard to keep distancing and ventilation in a busy meet up, and nobody knows what variants will be out this fall and how many are infected/compromised.
> ...




I have yet to go any place that has asked for me to wear a mask or proof of vaccination.


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Watagump said:


> I have yet to go any place that has asked for me to wear a mask or proof of vaccination.


That's not audio related...
Seriously, can we get back to talking about audio?
Mask requirements or not, I'm going as I just want to see, touch and talk audio.....

I respect you're not going if they require masks, and that is your right, and you've made that clear
As I mentioned I respect both sides of this discussion and would just like to get back to talking about ANYTHING but covid....

I'd just like to get back to audio, Have had enough about Covid.


----------



## adorable

NJoyzAudio said:


> I'd just like to get back to audio, Have had enough about Covid.


Covid - hearing loss
   So, curious.
   Anyone caught covid and experiencing a decline in hearing?
   How is it affecting you're ability to enjoy music? (Ie. Can eq fix it?)


----------



## Watagump (Jun 22, 2021)

NJoyzAudio said:


> That's not audio related...
> Seriously, can we get back to talking about audio?
> Mask requirements or not, I'm going as I just want to see, touch and talk audio.....
> 
> ...


Oh, but post #246 is audio related, got it, the post you liked. I posted what I posted because he said some places are making people wear a mask or show proof of vaccination, I just said I have not encountered that. I am trying to show a positive light here about things, so maybe people on the fence will want to come.


----------



## joe

Guys, while I understand the topic of COVID in relation to CanJam is a thing (and pretty much every aspect our lives, worldwide), let's set it aside right now. If you guys are going to get into arguments regarding it, you won't be in the thread much longer. @third_eye will be able to post any details regarding it and what rules, etc will be in effect, per the venue. We're all excited for CanJam.


----------



## Odin412

joe said:


> We're all excited for CanJam.



Now that's a true statement! The past CanJam SoCal events have been great and there's no reason to think this one will be any less great.


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Watagump said:


> Oh, but post #246 is audio related, got it, the post you liked. I posted what I posted because he said some places are making people wear a mask or show proof of vaccination, I just said I have not encountered that. I am trying to show a positive light here about things, so maybe people on the fence will want to come.


Thank you for trying to get people excited
All for this!



joe said:


> Guys, while I understand the topic of COVID in relation to CanJam is a thing (and pretty much every aspect our lives, worldwide), let's set it aside right now. If you guys are going to get into arguments regarding it, you won't be in the thread much longer. @third_eye will be able to post any details regarding it and what rules, etc will be in effect, per the venue. We're all excited for CanJam.


Joe

Apologies my comments are being taken the wrong way.
Agree with you 100%
Thank you and sorry not trying to argue
I just want people to be excited about Can Jam (and have liked Whatagump's comment about trying to do such)

I just want to get back to Audio here hence my posts through this thread
No ill will meant to anyone.
I think we are all just fatigued and look forward to FINALLY being able to get back to Audio (as I asked in my posts earlier, as I respect there are 2 sides to every discussion)

I'm done with Covid, and just look forward to Audio discussions
as I mentioned in my earlier thread
Look forward to discussion calm or heated about IEM vs. Cans, Tube Vs. Solid State, Burn In  vs none.
Just would like to stay away from Covid!

Thanks again


----------



## 478423

adorable said:


> Food wise.
> Big centers with restaurants
> 
> 1. South Coast Plaza.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions on food! Will have to check those places out. Looking forward to eating well and checking out some of the headphones on CanJam.


----------



## hmss007

I'm really looking forward to this event and it will be my first time attending anything like this. In the last 18 months, I've gotten into the Head-Fi hobby and acquired some nice cans and amps along the way. I'm hoping to meet some of my favorite vendors and make some new friends along the way. I'd love to meet up with some folks and learn more about any events, dinners, etc. that will be planned during the show.


----------



## joe

hmss007 said:


> I'm really looking forward to this event and it will be my first time attending anything like this. In the last 18 months, I've gotten into the Head-Fi hobby and acquired some nice cans and amps along the way. I'm hoping to meet some of my favorite vendors and make some new friends along the way. I'd love to meet up with some folks and learn more about any events, dinners, etc. that will be planned during the show.


This is a great thread to do so in, especially as we get closer to the event!


----------



## Watagump

NeverExpectedSoundSoGood said:


> Thanks for the suggestions on food! Will have to check those places out. Looking forward to eating well and checking out some of the headphones on CanJam.




I have good news on that also. I went to lunch at Panda Express on Saturday, which is a couple miles down the street from the hotel. For the first time in 15 months all tables were open for indoor dining and the soda machine was self serve again. Thats the only place I have eaten in the area, so I cant speak for every restaurant, but its another good sign for Sept and pretty much things being back to normal.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> I have good news on that also. I went to lunch at Panda Express on Saturday, which is a couple miles down the street from the hotel. For the first time in 15 months all tables were open for indoor dining and the soda machine was self serve again. Thats the only place I have eaten in the area, so I cant speak for every restaurant, but its another good sign for Sept and pretty much things being back to normal.


Panda Express...  Would that be a good recommended local place to eat?


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Panda Express...  Would that be a good recommended local place to eat?




Ask Jack Vang he was eating it at the last show.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Ask Jack Vang he was eating it at the last show.


I recently gave @Jack Vang a nice chunk of change - I hope he can afford something a little better during CanJam SoCal 2021...


----------



## AxelCloris

Zachik said:


> I recently gave @Jack Vang a nice chunk of change - I hope he can afford something a little better during CanJam SoCal 2021...


Time to step up from the bowl to the big plate. 3x coconut shrimp!


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> Time to step up from the bowl to the big plate. 3x coconut shrimp!


Time to man up, and go for a juicy burger!!
Last CanJam, before humanity collapsed (SoCal 2019) - I went with @NovaFlyer and @Watagump to The Counter.


----------



## AxelCloris

A burger at The Counter when there's a HiroNori within walking distance? No way, I'm going to carbo load with ramen!


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> A burger at The Counter when there's a HiroNori within walking distance? No way, I'm going to carbo load with ramen!


Schedule permitting - I would love joining you (and others) for a good ramen dinner!!
(I am starting to wonder if my plan for being there for 1 night was smart...)


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> (I am starting to wonder if my plan for being there for 1 night was smart...)



I think you know the answer.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> Schedule permitting - I would love joining you (and others) for a good ramen dinner!!
> (I am starting to wonder if my plan for being there for 1 night was smart...)


Sounds like Ramen and burgers on the menu.  Need all that food to fight off any buying urges!


----------



## AudiophileJargon

Super excited for this! Canjam 2019 was great. I got to hear an HE1 for a quick five minute sesh. I'm wondering if there will be any new flagships being released. Hopefully Audeze comes through with an LCD4 succesor.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> I think you know the answer.


Well, I did book the last flight out on Sunday. That means despite being in SoCal only Sat. night - I get to have dinner with my buddies on Sunday as well


----------



## adorable

NovaFlyer said:


> Sounds like Ramen and burgers on the menu.  Need all that food to fight off any buying urges!


Hakata Ikkousha, Bristol and Paularino South of South Coast Plaza.
   A solid longtime Japanese ramen joint. Usually 4 to 4.5 out of 5 imo. Ramen and karage fried chicken.

Although for karage, head south on bristol to baker for Tenkatori Karage. All they do is Japanese boneless fried chicken and the best in the area.

Anjin Japanese bbq wagyu next to Ikousha, 4.5/5. 

Although The Best bbq wagyu in OC would still be a drive away to Tsuruhashi 5/5 in fountain valley, Brookhurst south of Ellis. SERIOUSLY delicious! Lighter grilled meat on a stick, sushi and other authentic Japanese dishes north of Ellis and tsuruhashi at Kappo Honda 5/5. Good place for drinking and chatting late, too.

Ramen Zetton, Baker west of Bristol.
Typically 4/5, but they have other side dishes and dishes to try, so not just ramen. Salads and such.

Santouka Ramen, inside Mitsuwa supermarket on Paularino east of Bristol. 4/5. 

But if you're there, Gyutan Tsukasa bbw beef tongue is a must try! 
(Seriously delicious) 5/5

Can't handle beef tongue but can handle roast beef or steak?
   Lawry's Calvary roast beef inside South Coast Plaza. Sour cream, dash of Lawry's seasoning and you'll be ga ga. 5/5
   Or steak, Morton's sitting in the south coast plaza north parking lot. Seriously, seriously amazing steaks. 5/5

Umami Burger, Bristol south of Baker.
If not the busy as a bumblebee In n Out's 5/5 so famous in SoCal.

Umami is next to Milk & Honey - acai bowls, yogurt and granola, Jasmine coffee. Really good for a lighter breakfast.

Across the street and one block north (or across from Ikousha ramen), Uroko Cafe for healthy poke bowls, and a selection from a ton of toppings. 4/5.

If you'll want seafood, gonna need to travel up to Tustin where they have the Crab Cooker. 5/5 Delicious red chowder, grilled fish, scallops, shrimp. Yummy crab cakes.

Italian, the old spaghetti factory, balboa peninsula. 5/5.

Urp! I've been eating out a ton on past years... =D


----------



## NovaFlyer

adorable said:


> Hakata Ikkousha, Bristol and Paularino South of South Coast Plaza.
> A solid longtime Japanese ramen joint. Usually 4 to 4.5 out of 5 imo. Ramen and karage fried chicken.
> 
> Although for karage, head south on bristol to baker for Tenkatori Karage. All they do is Japanese boneless fried chicken and the best in the area.
> ...


Awesome gouge, thanks!  



Zachik said:


> Well, I did book the last flight out on Sunday. That means despite being in SoCal only Sat. night - I get to have dinner with my buddies on Sunday as well



You don't wanna miss what's probably gonna be the social event of the season!


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Time to man up, and go for a juicy burger!!
> Last CanJam, before humanity collapsed (SoCal 2019) - I went with @NovaFlyer and @Watagump to The Counter.




I think you forgot to mention my amazing airport ride service, I didn't even get a star from you, that's just mean.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> I think you forgot to mention my amazing airport ride service, I didn't even get a star from you, that's just mean.


Best things are best kept a secret, so the crowds do not rush in and spoil them...
(I cannot compete with dozens begging for a ride to the airport in the golden Chevy )


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Watagump said:


> I think you forgot to mention my amazing airport ride service, I didn't even get a star from you, that's just mean.



Twizzlers in the glove comp!!!


----------



## Zachik

@Watagump Twizzlers ride:






Even got a Twizzlers dispenser inside:


----------



## Watagump

Just a little heads up for folks coming in. September is normally one of the hottest months of the year. It can easily be in the high 90's, heck we have had 90's in November here. So if you have ugly legs and plan to wear shorts, please work on your tan.


----------



## AxelCloris

I apologize in advance because I won't be able to tan my face enough. At least we can get lost in the music, right?


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Just a little heads up for folks coming in. September is normally one of the hottest months of the year. It can easily be in the high 90's, heck we have had 90's in November here. So if you have ugly legs and plan to wear shorts, please work on your tan.


Maybe it's time to buy myself a kilt...   
I wish @third_eye would sell official CanJam kilts (in addition to T shirts)


----------



## joe

Zachik said:


> Maybe it's time to buy myself a kilt...
> I wish @third_eye would sell official CanJam kilts (in addition to T shirts)


🤮


----------



## AxelCloris

Zachik said:


> Maybe it's time to buy myself a kilt...
> I wish @third_eye would sell official CanJam kilts (in addition to T shirts)





joe said:


> 🤮




I dunno, I could totally see it.


----------



## Watagump

Joe, would asking about badges be premature e-badulation? I am not asking for one just yet, but I do like to see them when they are ready.


----------



## joe

When the time comes, I’ll post about it.


----------



## SuperBurrito

Awesome!  Looking forward to this!


----------



## warrenpchi

The darkness is passing, our time has come once again...  

*ARISE CANJAMUS PRIME!*


----------



## RobertSM

I'm in!


----------



## joe

I know we're a bit away from when I normally ask this, but since we're all excited for more CanJam...

If you're going to be in attendance at *CanJam SoCal 2021* and would like a badge on your profile for the event, *please send me a PM by clicking here*, and I'll get it added to your profile. Let's not clutter the thread with badge requests (as I will remove those posts.)


----------



## buke9

warrenpchi said:


> The darkness is passing, our time has come once again...
> 
> *ARISE CANJAMUS PRIME!*



Hope to see you me friend it has been too long.


----------



## killaHz

I'll never be able to top 2019 (I won a pair of 64 Audio A18t!), but I still look forward to it big time.


----------



## Zachik

killaHz said:


> I'll never be able to top 2019 (I won a pair of 64 Audio A18t!), but I still look forward to it big time.


That was you? Haha. I might still have the video of your GF screaming when your name was announced...   
Definitely took the edge from my disappointment of not winning myself


----------



## Watagump

CanJam memories, Ethan handing me the mic back in 2016 to announce its time for the giveaway. 🎤


----------



## Barnstormer13

Can jam etiquette question (never been to one): Can you bring your favorite phones and try out different amps?


----------



## buke9

Barnstormer13 said:


> Can jam etiquette question (never been to one): Can you bring your favorite phones and try out different amps?


Without a doubt. I always bring a pair of headphones and or IEM’s to try with many amps. So bring what you got as it isn’t a problem.


----------



## warrenpchi

buke9 said:


> Hope to see you me friend it has been too long.



Yessir!  And the past year of craziness only made it seem longer!


----------



## buke9

warrenpchi said:


> Yessir!  And the past year of craziness only made it seem longer!


Yep and I’m done. I miss you guys.


----------



## Barnstormer13

buke9 said:


> Without a doubt. I always bring a pair of headphones and or IEM’s to try with many amps. So bring what you got as it isn’t a problem.


I’m going then. Been thinking a TOTL amp would be nice


----------



## Roger Dodger

No masks please.


----------



## Ovide

Maybe next year I will join as well. Is there anything similar in Europe?


----------



## Zachik

Ovide said:


> Maybe next year I will join as well. Is there anything similar in Europe?


Yes. https://canjamglobal.com/shows/london2021/


----------



## lurkusmaximus

And I am in! Going to be glorious.


----------



## buke9

Barnstormer13 said:


> I’m going then. Been thinking a TOTL amp would be nice


Hope to see you there then. For the TOTL amps there will be several to listen too as well. Since you have a couple of ZMF’s the Pendant is one to look at as well as some of the other Amps and Sound amps as they are local I have a Kenzie and just love it with my Verite open and is quite nice with the Clears as well.


----------



## Barnstormer13

buke9 said:


> Hope to see you there then. For the TOTL amps there will be several to listen too as well. Since you have a couple of ZMF’s the Pendant is one to look at as well as some of the other Amps and Sound amps as they are local I have a Kenzie and just love it with my Verite open and is quite nice with the Clears as well.


I’ve been looking at the A&S / Pendant so that’s great to hear


----------



## buke9

Barnstormer13 said:


> I’ve been looking at the A&S / Pendant so that’s great to hear


You won’t be disappointed.


----------



## DenverW

@Barnstormer13 Long trip!  Where in Alaska do you live?


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 7, 2021)

DenverW said:


> @Barnstormer13 Long trip!  Where in Alaska do you live?


Anchorage. Orange County is a long way to go for a trade show, but pretty much everything is a long way from Alaska. I got a good price on the airfare (less than $300) so I figured why not? Spending a day or two looking at audio gear is pretty high on my fun meter.


----------



## DenverW

Barnstormer13 said:


> Anchorage. Orange County is a long way to go for a trade show, but pretty much everything is a long way from Alaska. I got a good price on the airfare (less than $300) so I figured why not? Spending a day or two looking at audio gear is pretty high on my fun meter.



Go East!  Thunderbirds!

I used to live off Baxter.


----------



## Zachik

Barnstormer13 said:


> Anchorage. Orange County is a long way to go for a trade show, but pretty much everything is a long way from Alaska. I got a good price on the airfare (less than $300) so I figured why not? Spending a day or two looking at audio gear is pretty high on my fun meter.


Flight prices are crazy - I paid almost $300 to fly from San Jose which is a 45 minute flights (within California)... 
Will be fun!!!


----------



## joe

Zachik said:


> Flight prices are crazy - I paid almost $300 to fly from San Jose which is a 45 minute flights (within California)...
> Will be fun!!!


It _always_ is fun!


----------



## AxelCloris

joe said:


> It _always_ is fun!


----------



## Watagump

Bad news, or good, depending on if you are a fan of me. I cant find a flight from Tustin to Irvine for a good price.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Barnstormer13 said:


> Can jam etiquette question (never been to one): Can you bring your favorite phones and try out different amps?



My rule of thumb is to bring what you got as long is doesn't obstruct someone else's listening space by you.

Stash your IEMs and reference DAC/AMP or DAP in your backpack, and bring along a headphone in a carrying case, then all good to go!

Don't forget a charger or two, and especially in these times hand sanitizer!


----------



## Watagump

A giant display of pure deliciousness spotted.


----------



## AxelCloris

Wow, $2 for a barf bag? Some rollback, that seems steep!


----------



## Watagump

AxelCloris said:


> Wow, $2 for a barf bag? Some rollback, that seems steep!



So thirsty.


----------



## adorable

Watagump said:


> Bad news, or good, depending on if you are a fan of me. I cant find a flight from Tustin to Irvine for a good price.


Huh?!?
   That's literally a 15~ minute drive south on the 55 freeway.



Sebastien Chiu said:


> Don't forget a charger or two, and especially in these times hand sanitizer!


Hand sanitizer for touching everything, but a mask for covid!
   (Amazing how many stores waste time wiping down terminals...while covid can only infect you airborne....)

Shops with gear in the area (should one need new audio gear, adapters, even computer equipment at the last minute.)

(No monster B&H stores like NY.)

Bang & Oufsen
3323-B, Hyland Ave, Costa Mesa, CA 92626
OC Mart Mix also has great oyster bar, custom roasted coffee, and bar.

Microcenter
Headphones, adapters, computers, drones, electronics parts.
1100 E Edinger Ave, Tustin, CA 92780

https://www.microcenter.com/site/content/flashspecialoffer2.aspx
https://www.microcenter.com/site/content/specialofferltt6.aspx
As noted in the deals thread, they're giving away a free Bluetooth headphone that can play mp3 off a microSD card.

Samy's Camera
 Cameras, rentals, lighting
3309b S Bristol St, Santa Ana, CA 92704


----------



## Watagump

adorable said:


> Huh?!?
> That's literally a 15~ minute drive south on the 55 freeway.
> 
> 
> ...




I don't actually use the freeway, just city streets.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Bad news, or good, depending on if you are a fan of me. I cant find a flight from Tustin to Irvine for a good price.





adorable said:


> Huh?!?
> That's literally a 15~ minute drive south on the 55 freeway.


Haha. I guess you're not familiar with @Watagump and his sense of humor...


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Haha. I guess you're not familiar with @Watagump and his sense of humor...




Its an acquired taste that some seem to now order off the menu.


----------



## adorable

Watagump said:


> Its an acquired taste that some seem to now order off the menu.


Guess we'll have to ask Sir Bronson for the rocket ride then ,)


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Its an acquired taste that some seem to *now order off the menu*.


Can I please get..... *zero *of these?


----------



## Watagump

It looks like I will be attending as a volunteer, now everything will run smoothly. Plus I can keep an eye on you trouble makers. Now I have to decide to Twizzler, or not to Twizzler.


----------



## AxelCloris

If you're wearing one of those Twizzler halloween costumes, I think we'd all be good with it.


----------



## Watagump (Jul 11, 2021)

AxelCloris said:


> If you're wearing one of those Twizzler halloween costumes, I think we'd all be good with it.



Now you have people thinking dont give him any ideas.


----------



## joe

@Watagump - Right here.






....and now I see that image is your avatar. LOL.


----------



## AxelCloris

joe said:


> ....and now I see that image is your avatar. LOL.


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> @Watagump - Right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ....and now I see that image is your avatar. LOL.




I added the avatar the day I noticed the title, which I believe you gave me.


----------



## Zachik

Actually, I send that image to @Watagump


----------



## NovaFlyer

And to think we still have 2 months until CanJam to hear about Twizzlers...


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> And to think we still have 2 months until CanJam to hear about Twizzlers...




Not to worry, I wont be doing that. I have not decided if I am even bringing them.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> Not to worry, I wont be doing that. I have not decided if I am even bringing them.


Promises, promises    Even if there aren't any Twizzlers, I'm sure there will be a lot of other candy.


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Promises, promises    Even if there aren't any Twizzlers, I'm sure there will be a lot of other candy.



Here is proof. Not Twizzlers.


----------



## adorable

But for Head-Fi, only Twizzlers will do...


----------



## miceblue

I am excited for this event! I've been a bit inactive in the audio community, but these events are always so fun to attend.


----------



## NovaFlyer

adorable said:


> But for Head-Fi, only Twizzlers will do...


Those should get a good seal to emphasize the bass


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

adorable said:


> Huh?!?
> That's literally a 15~ minute drive south on the 55 freeway.
> 
> 
> ...




Really handy to keep in the prep notes.

I'll be road-tripping from CO with one of our teammates here (even though iFi won't be there as a whole). 

We have a lot of family between Santa Monica and Irvine so gonna make it a fun work+play trip.


----------



## warrenpchi

Anybody feel like putting together a flash mob?


----------



## joe

warrenpchi said:


> Anybody feel like putting together a flash mob?


No.


----------



## warrenpchi




----------



## Watagump

warrenpchi said:


> Anybody feel like putting together a flash mob?




Fat white guys dancing? Not a pretty sight.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Fat white guys dancing? Not a pretty sight.


What if said fat guys are all dancing with bright red twizzlers in their hands?


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> What if said fat guys are all dancing with bright red twizzlers in their hands?




I am not going to talk about them, Jim will get mad at me. Notice I didn't even use the T word.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

warrenpchi said:


> Anybody feel like putting together a flash mob?



Don't scare me.


----------



## Watagump

My work is done.


----------



## Zachik

I will now have nightmares for weeks!


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> I will now have nightmares for weeks!


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 15, 2021)

MIS-posted


----------



## miserybeforethemusic

Checking in  Pending a major life-changing event, I should be there for at least 1 day this year. Looking forward to watching my wallet implode and potentially meet some of you guys.

Not that far a drive for me; coming from the San Fernando Valley.


Watagump said:


> My work is done.





Bud, it's barely begun...


----------



## warrenpchi

While we wait for September to roll around, here are some fun old threads to keep us busy:

*You know you're an audiophile when...*
_     ^ now locked but continued in:_
*You Know You're an Audiophile When.. Version 2!*

*headphone sightings?*
_     ^ now locked but continued in:_
*Headphone Sightings 2*


----------



## asifur

good for ppl who can go there


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

I just bought my airline tickets and booked a hotel room for CanJan SoCal 2021.   Woo Hoo!

Can we do a roll call?    Who else is going?


----------



## Watagump

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I just bought my airline tickets and booked a hotel room for CanJan SoCal 2021.   Woo Hoo!
> 
> Can we do a roll call?    Who else is going?




I am set to volunteer on Sat from 2-6.


----------



## Zachik

Cannot wait......   
On a related note, I had a buyer's remorse for booking arrival Sat. morning. So... I just fixed it! Now arriving Friday afternoon.

Friday evening dinner and get-together with @NovaFlyer and @Watagump and some other cool dudes (sorry, only cool dudes are welcome ) is a GO!


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Cannot wait......
> On a related note, I had a buyer's remorse for booking arrival Sat. morning. So... I just fixed it! Now arriving Friday afternoon.
> 
> Friday evening dinner and get-together with @NovaFlyer and @Watagump and some other cool dudes (sorry, only cool dudes are welcome ) is a GO!




I don't see any reason why I couldn't come over Friday if people want to go get some dinner that night. We can iron out details as it gets closer, I will PM you my number down the road for easier communication.


----------



## miserybeforethemusic

Zachik said:


> Cannot wait......
> On a related note, I had a buyer's remorse for booking arrival Sat. morning. So... I just fixed it! Now arriving Friday afternoon.
> 
> Friday evening dinner and get-together with @NovaFlyer and @Watagump and some other cool dudes (sorry, only cool dudes are welcome ) is a GO!


Don't want to impose, but I wouldn't mind tagging along if you've got room for a +1. Would even be willing to bring someone down from LAX for it.

This is totally not a test to find out if I'm a "cool dude," I promise.


----------



## Watagump

miserybeforethemusic said:


> Don't want to impose, but I wouldn't mind tagging along if you've got room for a +1. Would even be willing to bring someone down from LAX for it.
> 
> This is totally not a test to find out if I'm a "cool dude," I promise.




I am the only TRUE cool dude, we usually chat about food and see who wants to go, which then turns into quit talking about food and not audio chat. The best way is to just decide to meet up and we can all go, it only comes down to having transportation. Jim usually gets a rental, aka Novaflyer, I have a sedan, so 3-4 people can come with me.


----------



## joe

Zachik said:


> (sorry, only cool dudes are welcome )


Apparently, I'm out.


----------



## Zachik

miserybeforethemusic said:


> Don't want to impose, but I wouldn't mind tagging along if you've got room for a +1. Would even be willing to bring someone down from LAX for it.
> 
> This is totally not a test to find out if I'm a "cool dude," I promise.


Haha - you're more than welcome!!



Watagump said:


> I am the only TRUE cool dude, we usually chat about food and see who wants to go, which then turns into quit talking about food and not audio chat. The best way is to just decide to meet up and we can all go, it only comes down to having transportation. Jim usually gets a rental, aka Novaflyer, I have a sedan, so 3-4 people can come with me.


I have to admit that @Watagump IS the only true cool dude.



joe said:


> Apparently, I'm out.


Joe, since we really like you - we'll be willing to make an exception


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Haha - you're more than welcome!!
> 
> 
> I have to admit that @Watagump IS the only true cool dude.
> ...




Joe likes Twizzlers, I am thinking about giving him your spot. 😉


----------



## miserybeforethemusic

Watagump said:


> I am the only TRUE cool dude, we usually chat about food and see who wants to go, which then turns into quit talking about food and not audio chat. The best way is to just decide to meet up and we can all go, it only comes down to having transportation. Jim usually gets a rental, aka Novaflyer, I have a sedan, so 3-4 people can come with me.


I hear you have the lock on Twizzlers, so definitely cooler than I am.

Great! I live in L.A. proper and have a crossover, so I can seat 3 comfortably, a 4th if you want to cuddle, and 6 if we're going off-roading. Let me know how I can help


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Joe likes Twizzlers, I am thinking about giving him your spot. 😉


@joe do I have to ask YET AGAIN for a "dislike" button?  



miserybeforethemusic said:


> Great! I live in L.A. proper and have a crossover, so I can seat 3 comfortably, a 4th if you want to cuddle, and 6 if we're going off-roading. Let me know how I can help


I am arriving to SNA - thanks for the offer anyhow. Others might take you on your generous offer for LAX pickup!


----------



## Watagump

miserybeforethemusic said:


> I hear you have the lock on Twizzlers, so definitely cooler than I am.
> 
> Great! I live in L.A. proper and have a crossover, so I can seat 3 comfortably, a 4th if you want to cuddle, and 6 if we're going off-roading. Let me know how I can help




Yeah, same thing here, if you are friendly, more room. 😁



Zachik said:


> @joe do I have to ask YET AGAIN for a "dislike" button?




Yada, yada, yada.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

I am missing an inside story.    I grew up in Southern California and I am partial to Red Vines.   Twizzlers are made in Pennsylvania.

I am sure that just lost me an invite to the pre CanJam festivities.   No problem.   I am heading to the Laker's girl try outs anyway.


----------



## Zachik

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I am missing an inside story. I grew up in Southern California and I am partial to Red Vines. Twizzlers are made in Pennsylvania.


Look at @Watagump profile picture... "My name is Watagump, and I am a Twizzlers addict" 



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I am sure that just lost me an invite to the pre CanJam festivities. No problem. I am heading to the Laker's girl try outs anyway.


Great! Now, we just lost @Watagump who is likely heading to the Laker's girl try outs too...


----------



## joe

Zachik said:


> Great! Now, we just lost @Watagump who is likely heading to the Laker's girl try outs too...


Yeah, I'm going to be busy....


----------



## Watagump (Jul 26, 2021)

Zachik said:


> Look at @Watagump profile picture... "My name is Watagump, and I am a Twizzlers addict"
> 
> 
> Great! Now, we just lost @Watagump who is likely heading to the Laker's girl try outs too...




I already tried out, they said I was too hot, not going to try again.


----------



## miserybeforethemusic

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I am missing an inside story.    I grew up in Southern California and I am partial to Red Vines.   Twizzlers are made in Pennsylvania.


I've always been a Red Vines Guy as well. To each their own, but I like that Red Vines don't leave my hands sticky.


HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I am sure that just lost me an invite to the pre CanJam festivities.   No problem.   I am heading to the Laker's girl try outs anyway.


To spectate or participate? This needs elaboration.


----------



## Watagump

The reason I have brought Twizzlers over Red Vines is for sanitary reasons. The Twizzlers are individually wrapped.


----------



## buke9

Zachik said:


> Cannot wait......
> On a related note, I had a buyer's remorse for booking arrival Sat. morning. So... I just fixed it! Now arriving Friday afternoon.
> 
> Friday evening dinner and get-together with @NovaFlyer and @Watagump and some other cool dudes (sorry, only cool dudes are welcome ) is a GO!


If my flight doesn’t change as it has twice now I should be in before noon so count me in on the evening dinner and get together well if I make the cut as a Cool Dude that is.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> If my flight doesn’t change as it has twice now I should be in before noon so count me in on the evening dinner and get together well if I make the cut as a Cool Dude that is.




I would be upset if you DIDNT want in.


----------



## Zachik

buke9 said:


> If my flight doesn’t change as it has twice now I should be in before noon so count me in on the evening dinner and get together well if I make the cut as a Cool Dude that is.


Of course you make the cut! Looking forward to seeing you again 



Watagump said:


> The reason I have brought Twizzlers over Red Vines is for sanitary reasons. The Twizzlers are individually wrapped.


I can think of other items which are individually wrapped for sanitary reasons, but I sure as hell hope you're *not* going to hand those away!!


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> I can think of other items which are individually wrapped for sanitary reasons, but I sure as hell hope you're *not* going to hand those away!!




Snickers, Baby Ruth, Twix etc etc?


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Snickers, Baby Ruth, Twix etc etc?


Sure... let's go with that


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> Cannot wait......
> On a related note, I had a buyer's remorse for booking arrival Sat. morning. So... I just fixed it! Now arriving Friday afternoon.
> 
> Friday evening dinner and get-together with @NovaFlyer and @Watagump and some other cool dudes (sorry, only cool dudes are welcome ) is a GO!


Looking forward to it.  Glad you changed your flights.



joe said:


> Apparently, I'm out.


@Watagump is invited, so that's the bar.  


Watagump said:


> The reason I have brought Twizzlers over Red Vines is for sanitary reasons. The Twizzlers are individually wrapped.


But you still lick the wrappers!  



buke9 said:


> If my flight doesn’t change as it has twice now I should be in before noon so count me in on the evening dinner and get together well if I make the cut as a Cool Dude that is.



You and @watagum can get in trouble again for Smokin' in the boy's room...


----------



## KG Jag

Probably arriving too late on Friday for a dinner group  That is unless SWAL changes my flights & flight times yet again...


----------



## miserybeforethemusic

KG Jag said:


> Probably arriving too late on Friday for a dinner group  That is unless SWAL changes my flights & flight times yet again...


Fly Delta. They have an image to protect.

Kinda like how Corona tastes better again.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

miserybeforethemusic said:


> I've always been a Red Vines Guy as well. To each their own, but I like that Red Vines don't leave my hands sticky.
> 
> To spectate or participate? This needs elaboration.


Haha.   Just joking.


----------



## Watagump

If you guys want pizza when you come for the show, let me just say, its safe. It may not be as good as NY, but you cant have everything.


----------



## NovaFlyer

KG Jag said:


> Probably arriving too late on Friday for a dinner group  That is unless SWAL changes my flights & flight times yet again...



Zero change fees on Southwest, change to flights connecting via Vegas, play the slots during your connection and win enough to pay for your trip and new audio gear!!!


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce *Cardas Audio*, *Headphones.com*, *Qobuz*, *AudioHead*, *Headphone.guru*, and the *Los Angeles & Orange County Audio Society* as Show Sponsors of CanJam SoCal 2021!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Watagump said:


> If you guys want pizza when you come for the show, let me just say, its safe. It may not be as good as NY, but you cant have everything.



Man, I lived in New Jersey for 14 years.   It's hard for me to say Pizza and California in the same sentence.    In New York, it's about the crust and the sauce.  In California, it's about the toppings.   So, I am a big fan of the newest trend in Pizza which is custom, personalized pizzas with unlimited toppings.    Blaze Pizza, Pieology, etc.   This way I don't need to compare the products.  They are different.  You know, like IEMs vs Headphones.


----------



## TaronL

third_eye said:


> We're pleased to announce *Cardas Audio*, *Headphones.com*, *Qobuz*, *AudioHead*, *Headphone.guru*, and the *Los Angeles & Orange County Audio Society* as Show Sponsors of CanJam SoCal 2021!


Looking forward to seeing everyone there again! Feels like ages since CanJam NY!


----------



## Zachik

TaronL said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone there again! Feels like ages since CanJam NY!


Taron - are you going to have a table? Can you disclose what are you going to demo?
As a side note: I highly recommend headphones.com (I had a VERY positive experience)


----------



## TaronL

Zachik said:


> Taron - are you going to have a table? Can you disclose what are you going to demo?
> As a side note: I highly recommend headphones.com (I had a VERY positive experience)


We are planning to have a table! Can't disclose everything but we will have both versions (8/100 & 32/100) of the Forge tube amp collaboration with Justin from Ampsandsound there.


----------



## Watagump

TaronL said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone there again! Feels like ages since CanJam NY!




It has been.


----------



## garysohn

Watagump said:


> If you guys want pizza when you come for the show, let me just say, its safe. It may not be as good as NY, but you cant have everything.



So you got dinner and a show.


----------



## adorable

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Man, I lived in New Jersey for 14 years.   It's hard for me to say Pizza and California in the same sentence.    In New York, it's about the crust and the sauce.  In California, it's about the toppings.   So, I am a big fan of the newest trend in Pizza which is custom, personalized pizzas with unlimited toppings.    Blaze Pizza, Pieology, etc.   This way I don't need to compare the products.  They are different.  You know, like IEMs vs Headphones.


Pizza Press


HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Man, I lived in New Jersey for 14 years.   It's hard for me to say Pizza and California in the same sentence.    In New York, it's about the crust and the sauce.  In California, it's about the toppings.   So, I am a big fan of the newest trend in Pizza which is custom, personalized pizzas with unlimited toppings.    Blaze Pizza, Pieology, etc.   This way I don't need to compare the products.  They are different.  You know, like IEMs vs Headphones.


I vote for The Pizza Press as the best in the area (at south coast plaza area) among the quick fire, custom pizza shops.
901 S Coast Dr #120c, Costa Mesa, CA 92626

Blaze - odd crust. You'll notice once is cooled.


----------



## adorable

Some new, low end headphone sales in the area.
   For a throwaway, the Jlabs have been working great here.

And 
Bang & Olufsen Costa Mesa
3323-B Hyland Ave, Costa Mesa 92626 US
Has the new Beoplay EQ true wireless NC earbuds for demo and purchase.

And for Canon camera users who want to check out the latest hand-on, or get their cameras cleaned and repaired before the meet-up, 
Canon Experience Center and Factory Service
123 Paularino Ave, Costa Mesa, CA 92626


----------



## Watagump

adorable said:


> Pizza Press
> 
> I vote for The Pizza Press as the best in the area (at south coast plaza area) among the quick fire, custom pizza shops.
> 901 S Coast Dr #120c, Costa Mesa, CA 92626
> ...




Tustin has one, its much closer to the event. I go right by it on my bike ride and I shop in that center all the time.


----------



## miserybeforethemusic

adorable said:


> Blaze - odd crust. You'll notice once is cooled.


Man, no kidding. But my kids love it and they're cheap-ish, so we get it all too often.


----------



## Odin412

Looks like LA is getting another audio show, this time in January: AudioCon


----------



## Victory112

Odin412 said:


> Looks like LA is getting another audio show, this time in January: AudioCon


Interesting. Hopefully additional vaccinations diminish the spread of COVID and its variants by CanJam. Then I can think about January lol.


----------



## KG Jag

NovaFlyer said:


> Zero change fees on Southwest, change to flights connecting via Vegas, play the slots during your connection and win enough to pay for your trip and new audio gear!!!


??? Don't have to go to Vegas for gambling.  We have it here in Reno.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

I will be down for dinner Friday night! 

Road tripping there so I will be more or less on my own schedule. Hitting LA, Burbank, Santa Monica, and Anaheim for a day at Disney on Thursday before the show.

Then back to Irvine, and rooming onsite!


----------



## miserybeforethemusic

Sebastien Chiu said:


> I will be down for dinner Friday night!
> 
> Road tripping there so I will be more or less on my own schedule. Hitting LA, Burbank, Santa Monica, and Anaheim for a day at Disney on Thursday before the show.
> 
> Then back to Irvine, and rooming onsite!


While you're in Los Angeles, I suggest a pit stop:

https://grillemallburgs.com/

Bonus points if you brave The Behemoth. It's one of my favorites


----------



## NovaFlyer

miserybeforethemusic said:


> While you're in Los Angeles, I suggest a pit stop:
> 
> https://grillemallburgs.com/
> 
> Bonus points if you brave The Behemoth. It's one of my favorites


Looks like a menu item from the Heart Attack Grill in Vegas


----------



## koven

Is the venue in LA or OC? I see people referring to LA but the first post shows OC. I remember a couple years ago it was in DTLA near Staples Center. That was great because there are a ton of non-CanJam things to do in LA, great restaurants as well. Irvine is kind of a snoozefest in comparison.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

koven said:


> Is the venue in LA or OC? I see people referring to LA but the first post shows OC. I remember a couple years ago it was in DTLA near Staples Center. That was great because there are a ton of non-CanJam things to do in LA, great restaurants as well. Irvine is kind of a snoozefest in comparison.


Irvine, CA.


----------



## Sil3nce

It's a lot more difficult to negotiate LA due to traffic, parking, rooming, etc. for those not familiar with the area.
Plenty of nice areas to visit in OC too...


----------



## Watagump

koven said:


> Is the venue in LA or OC? I see people referring to LA but the first post shows OC. I remember a couple years ago it was in DTLA near Staples Center. That was great because there are a ton of non-CanJam things to do in LA, great restaurants as well. Irvine is kind of a snoozefest in comparison.




Dodge the homeless in LA has become very fun. 😛


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Traffic and parking alone is enough of a reason to pick Irvine over Downtown Los Angeles.   In addition, the beaches are better in Orange County than LA area.

As a former native Californian, there is no competition in terms of preferred venue for a conference.    That would be Orange County.    Better to stay in Orange County and drive to LA to do what you want to do there.


----------



## Watagump

OC, nice and clean almost no crime in Irvine. LA, not so much.


----------



## joe

Watagump said:


> OC, nice and clean almost no crime in Irvine. LA, not so much.


You jinxed it. Now there will be all the crimes.


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> You jinxed it. Now there will be all the crimes.




The crime right now is I cant find Twizzlers in the packages I normally buy. I cannot be defeated, if I have to, Red Vines will be brought in. 😉


----------



## AxelCloris

joe said:


> You jinxed it. Now there will be all the crimes.


Guess I'll get a head start then. Joe, gimmie your wallet. I'm gonna use your credit card to book my airfare to LA.


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> Guess I'll get a head start then. Joe, gimmie your wallet. I'm gonna use your credit card to book my airfare to LA.


You have to be more sneaky... I already have Joe's wallet and already bought Audeze CRBN with his card


----------



## joe

Zachik said:


> You have to be more sneaky... I already have Joe's wallet and already bought Audeze CRBN with his card


Joke's on you -- I stole your card and put it in my wallet beforehand!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

koven said:


> Is the venue in LA or OC? I see people referring to LA but the first post shows OC. I remember a couple years ago it was in DTLA near Staples Center. That was great because there are a ton of non-CanJam things to do in LA, great restaurants as well. Irvine is kind of a snoozefest in comparison.



It is indeed in Irvine. Lots of good stuff to do in OC.



miserybeforethemusic said:


> While you're in Los Angeles, I suggest a pit stop:
> 
> https://grillemallburgs.com/
> 
> Bonus points if you brave The Behemoth. It's one of my favorites



That's a heart attack on a plate and defo on my to-try list.


----------



## adorable (Aug 4, 2021)

koven said:


> Is the venue in LA or OC? I see people referring to LA but the first post shows OC. I remember a couple years ago it was in DTLA near Staples Center. That was great because there are a ton of non-CanJam things to do in LA, great restaurants as well. Irvine is kind of a snoozefest in comparison.


OC.



miserybeforethemusic said:


> While you're in Los Angeles, I suggest a pit stop:
> 
> https://grillemallburgs.com/
> 
> Bonus points if you brave The Behemoth. It's one of my favorites


SmorBurgers
(949) 353-9106
https://maps.app.goo.gl/pS4yWANFWZXNBYxT9

More heart attacks at the 4th street restaurant area in Santa Ana...

But like the crazy long lines at God's restaurant, Chick Fil A, chicken sandwiches are very popular, too.

The Golden Hot Fried Chicken - Santa Ana
(909) 401-7518
https://maps.app.goo.gl/cKgnBJDrXXfRQDav9

The Crack Shack - Costa Mesa
(949) 383-5040
https://maps.app.goo.gl/PKSyMfpLhKfxdCcu5



Watagump said:


> The crime right now is I cant find Twizzlers in the packages I normally buy. I cannot be defeated, if I have to, Red Vines will be brought in. 😉


Or go upscale LA style with
https://edelweisschocolates.com/collections/candy-gifts/products/strawberry-kookaburra-licorice
😉


----------



## AxelCloris

"Strawberry Kookaburra Licorice."



Wat?


----------



## Watagump (Aug 4, 2021)

$8.95 for 8oz of licorice to give away? Not gonna happen, I buy this stuff myself so people can have a little snack, I do it to give back to people in the community that we all enjoy. The days of me spending $30 or more on candy are over, enjoy what I bring and the candy at the booths. I look forward to seeing friends I have not seen in a long time, going out for dinners etc and just hanging out after the show ends.


----------



## Zachik

Thanks @Watagump for sharing, and for making sure the volume knobs on all amps get sticky...


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Thanks @Watagump for sharing, and for making sure the volume knobs on all amps get sticky...




I do have a plan if Red Vines are the ones I bring. I will either find a cheap pair of tongs, or bring some disposable food gloves.


----------



## Zachik

The best solution: (photo uses Cheetos for demonstration purposes)


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> The best solution: (photo uses Cheetos for demonstration purposes)




Never really learned to use those damn things, so.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Never really learned to use those damn things, so.


So... Sushi for dinner on Friday?


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> So... Sushi for dinner on Friday?




Not even if I did know how to use them. 😉


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> So... Sushi for dinner on Friday?



Heck yea!!!



Watagump said:


> Not even if I did know how to use them. 😉



Nothing like some good raw tuna!


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Heck yea!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like some good raw tuna!




Looks like I need to find better friends. 😉


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> Nothing like some good raw tuna!


At least 1 guy with refined taste!


----------



## miserybeforethemusic

Zachik said:


> At least 1 guy with refined taste!


I'm a cajun albacore guy myself


----------



## Zachik

@Watagump despite his poor taste in food, is a good guy!
We will accommodate him and play nice 😇


----------



## Watagump (Aug 4, 2021)

Zachik said:


> @Watagump with his *SUPERIOR* taste in food, is a good guy!
> We will accommodate him and play nice 😇




Fixed


----------



## buke9

Zachik said:


> So... Sushi for dinner on Friday?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> Sounds good to me.




You too? Man, you people are mean around here. ☹


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> You too? Man, you people are mean around here. ☹


Sorry dude but I love Sushi. And as @NovaFlyer said “Nothing like some good raw tuna “ and some salmon sea urchin is also tasty.


----------



## Watagump

I am going to have to veto Sushi, based on my seafood allergy. I don't really have one, but that's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> I am going to have to veto Sushi, based on my seafood allergy. I don't really have one, but that's my story and I am sticking to it.


No most Japanese restaurants have Teriyaki offerings as well as Tempura all fully cooked and delicious.


----------



## miserybeforethemusic

buke9 said:


> No most Japanese restaurants have Teriyaki offerings as well as Tempura all fully cooked and delicious.


Mmmmm tempura


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> No most Japanese restaurants have Teriyaki offerings as well as Tempura all fully cooked and delicious.




For me to eat any seafood, it cant have a fishy taste to it. I have even had monkfish pate', it was delicious. But I have had mussels that even though they were cooked in a sauce or broth of some sort still had a fishy taste. The place I have fish and chips is tempura batter. Teriyaki, yes I do like, but in all honesty I would be useless when it came to picking a place around here to go when it comes to Sushi.


----------



## Watagump

Take a look at this place folks, I have not been to this one, but I did go to one they use to have in another city. Like Brent said, they has Teriyaki stuff and that what I had. I think it was also the place I tried the monkfish pate'. What I will never forget was the amazing black sesame ice cream I had.

https://www.okidokiizakaya.com/


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> For me to eat any seafood, it cant have a fishy taste to it. I have even had monkfish pate', it was delicious. But I have had mussels that even though they were cooked in a sauce or broth of some sort still had a fishy taste. The place I have fish and chips is tempura batter. Teriyaki, yes I do like, but in all honesty I would be useless when it came to picking a place around here to go when it comes to Sushi.


There is no fishy taste to raw tuna unless it is bad.


----------



## adorable (Aug 5, 2021)

Watagump said:


> I would be useless when it came to picking a place around here to go when it comes to Sushi.


Kakurega: Sushi Tapas Sake
(949) 873-5959
https://maps.app.goo.gl/Lnf1d1QQXUJkpb1X7

After the excellent Kitayama permanently closed due to covid, two of their chefs ran over to Kakurega and the yum continues....

Further away, Kappo Honda not only does sushi, but a smorgasbord of delicious Japanese dishes from fish to eggplant to salads to bbq skewers.

Kappo Honda 割烹本多
(714) 964-4629
https://maps.app.goo.gl/3rUggNgpwPKxRLQ17


----------



## Watagump

adorable said:


> Kakurega: Sushi Tapas Sake
> (949) 873-5959
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/Lnf1d1QQXUJkpb1X7
> 
> ...




Not seeing anything I would eat on their menu. Anyhow, if people want Sushi its fine as long as they have something on the menu for me. I am a team player, at least I think I am. 😉


----------



## Watagump

I made a new thread to discuss food, going to dinner etc. So we don't overwhelm this thread even more. 😉

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2021-food-thread.959001/


----------



## joe

I moved the food posts after @Watagump created the food thread, *to the food thread.*


----------



## NovaFlyer

CanJam next month!  Haven't been able to say that in a long time.


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> CanJam next month!  Haven't been able to say that in a long time.




Its taking too long to get here.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Watagump said:


> Its taking too long to get here.


Patience is indeed a virtue!


----------



## Barnstormer13

Zachik said:


> Thanks @Watagump for sharing, and for making sure the volume knobs on all amps get sticky...


You had to go there.

At least you made up for it by bringing up sushi.


----------



## Newbaudio (Aug 8, 2021)

This will be my first CanJam and my first real foray into the world of HiFi… I’m pretty excited!! Out of curiosity: do vendors typically sell special editions at CanJam?


----------



## Death_Block

when is the next UK event?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Death_Block said:


> when is the next UK event?


https://canjamglobal.com/shows/london2021/

Oct 23-24.


----------



## elira

What are the COVID related protocols to ensure safety during the event?
I’m interested in attending but I’m fearful due to the current COVID conditions.


----------



## Odin412

elira said:


> What are the COVID related protocols to ensure safety during the event?
> I’m interested in attending but I’m fearful due to the current COVID conditions.


I haven't seen anything specific yet for CanJam, but for The Home Entertainment audio show back in June you had to show either proof of vaccination or recent negative Covid test at check-in. At that time masks were mandated indoors in LA County, but I don't think OC currently has an indoor mask mandate.


----------



## Watagump

Odin412 said:


> I haven't seen anything specific yet for CanJam, but for The Home Entertainment audio show back in June you had to show either proof of vaccination or recent negative Covid test at check-in. At that time masks were mandated indoors in LA County, but I don't think OC currently has an indoor mask mandate.




When the state mandate went away businesses followed. So, there are no mandates going on down here. Plenty of people are still wearing them, so anyone who is afraid of Covid, and feels safer wearing a mask, you wont be alone. I still think the majority are still wearing them.


----------



## jwbrent

Odin412 said:


> I haven't seen anything specific yet for CanJam, but for The Home Entertainment audio show back in June you had to show either proof of vaccination or recent negative Covid test at check-in. At that time masks were mandated indoors in LA County, but I don't think OC currently has an indoor mask mandate.



Over 200,000 new cases in the US yesterday, I’m wearing a mask unless there is a drastic reduction in new infections.

I have a question for those that had their ears scanned at CanJam … I realize companies like 64 Audio provide this service at the show in order to sell custom models, and I’m considering getting an A18s as my first custom IEM. My question is whether you get to keep the scan or does 64 Audio, and others, only allow its use for its product.


----------



## Zachik

jwbrent said:


> I have a question for those that had their ears scanned at CanJam … I realize companies like 64 Audio provide this service at the show in order to sell custom models, and I’m considering getting an A18s as my first custom IEM. My question is whether you get to keep the scan or does 64 Audio, and others, only allow its use for its product.


I had my ear impressions done by 2 different companies (CTM and Empire Ears). In both cases it was "real" impressions (not 3D scans), so they took the actual impressions with them as it was taken as part of ordering custom IEMs.
I do not believe any company made ear impressions unless it was part of ordering new customs from them. Nobody does it "just because"...   At least as far as I know.

As a follow-up question:
Anyone got 1st hand experience with 3D ear impressions / ear scans?  
I believe UE used to do those (instead of the "traditional" method using the Gooey stuff injected into your ear canals).


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> As a follow-up question:
> Anyone got 1st hand experience with 3D ear impressions / ear scans?
> I believe UE used to do those (instead of the "traditional" method using the Gooey stuff injected into your ear canals).




I think when they were doing those at the show there was no rule of buying a set. I could be wrong though since it was several years ago.


----------



## NovaFlyer (Aug 10, 2021)

jwbrent said:


> Over 200,000 new cases in the US yesterday, I’m wearing a mask unless there is a drastic reduction in new infections.
> 
> I have a question for those that had their ears scanned at CanJam … I realize companies like 64 Audio provide this service at the show in order to sell custom models, and I’m considering getting an A18s as my first custom IEM. My question is whether you get to keep the scan or does 64 Audio, and others, only allow its use for its product.





Zachik said:


> I had my ear impressions done by 2 different companies (CTM and Empire Ears). In both cases it was "real" impressions (not 3D scans), so they took the actual impressions with them as it was taken as part of ordering custom IEMs.
> I do not believe any company made ear impressions unless it was part of ordering new customs from them. Nobody does it "just because"...   At least as far as I know.



JH Audio is the same, real impressions using the goo gun, and if you're buying IEMs.  I think JH scans the impressions once back at the factory.



Newbaudio said:


> This will be my first CanJam and my first real foray into the world of HiFi… I’m pretty excited!! Out of curiosity: do vendors typically sell special editions at CanJam?



A few vendors may have limited stock, such as Campfire Audio and Focal.  But most take orders to fill via shipping post CanJam, and most vendors also have a show discount.  As for CanJam special editions, I haven't seen any in the few CanJams I've attended.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> As for CanJam special editions, I haven't seen any in the few CanJams I've attended.


Grado had a special model for CanJam. Sounded pretty good and was priced very competitively. I should have got one...
I cannot recall anyone else with a CanJam special model, though.


----------



## Watagump (Aug 11, 2021)

NovaFlyer said:


> A few vendors may have limited stock, such as Campfire Audio and Focal.  But most take orders to fill via shipping post CanJam, and most vendors also have a show discount.  As for CanJam special editions, I haven't seen any in the few CanJams I've attended.



I always did my best to make sure Noble had some stock at the show. Its a powerful way to sell products, the show discount and you can walk out the door with them.

Since I am volunteering on Saturday, I think my job should be the official SoCal CanJam Ambassador. Which means I just have to walk around and talk to people and take pictures.


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam SoCal Covid Update:*

We are looking forward to seeing everyone at CanJam SoCal 2021 in September! As we move closer to our event dates on September 25-26, we are continuing to monitor the COVID-19 situation carefully and are in regular contact with the event venue.

For those staying at the the Irvine Marriott, the hotel has implemented a number of new protocols and elevated practices, in response to COVID-19, and has made some adjustments to the services, amenities, and facilities available to guests. For more detailed information, please visit: https://whattoexpect.marriott.com/laxir.

CanJam will institute the following safety protocols for the event:

We will create more space between booths, along with wider aisles, in order to reduce congestion and facilitate social distancing. 
Hand sanitizers will be placed on every table and at the Registration Desk.
We will be asking non-vaccinated attendees to wear masks at all times.
Please note that these guidelines are subject to change, as we will continue to monitor and comply with the applicable laws and regulations. We will posting further updates as we lead up to the event.

We look forward to a fantastic, and safe, CanJam SoCal 2021!


----------



## Odin412

Sounds good. It will be great to see everyone again. I'm fully vaccinated but I plan to wear a mask while indoors anyway.


----------



## ChocolateChipTrip

Looking forward to this.  Hoping to demo some Wells Audio products, like the new Dragon.


----------



## scs1346

Excuse me guys. I have never been to a canjam. Will Headphones.com have all the inears on their website to demo. Should I contact them to see what they will be bringing.


----------



## Odin412

scs1346 said:


> Excuse me guys. I have never been to a canjam. Will Headphones.com have all the inears on their website to demo. Should I contact them to see what they will be bringing.


It's probably best to contact them - especially if there's a particular model that you're interested in.


----------



## AxelCloris

scs1346 said:


> Excuse me guys. I have never been to a canjam. Will Headphones.com have all the inears on their website to demo. Should I contact them to see what they will be bringing.


It seems improbable that they'll have every model in their inventory on hand for demos. From what I see their website has 43 entries in the in-ear category. Like Odin mentioned above, you should reach out to them to see if they're going to have specific models you're looking to try.


----------



## scs1346

That's what I thought. I sent an email & will wait for a reply.
Thanks


----------



## NovaFlyer (Aug 16, 2021)

scs1346 said:


> Excuse me guys. I have never been to a canjam. Will Headphones.com have all the inears on their website to demo. Should I contact them to see what they will be bringing.


In addition to the other advice provided thus far, I would recommend looking at the exhibitors and deciding what items you want to demo and make a list to have with you.  That way you can keep notes and make sure you listen to the gear you definitely want to hear, assuming it's at the show.  You'll be surprised how quickly the day goes by.

Also, take time to listen to some high end gear to gain an appreciation, there are many items I'll demo for the experience and building my knowledge, even though I'll never purchase them.

Also, manufacturers such as Campfire, EE, JH Audio, 64 Audio, ZMF and Focal will typically have their full, current line-up at their booths.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> Also, take time to listen to some high end gear to gain an appreciation, there are many items I'll demo for the experience and building my knowledge, even though I'll never purchase them.


During my 1st CanJam (in 2016) I auditioned quite a few items "I will never buy".
5 years later, I own several of those... 
"Never say never" comes to mind


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> During my 1st CanJam (in 2016) I auditioned quite a few items "I will never buy".
> 5 years later, I own several of those...
> "Never say never" comes to mind


Guess it doesn't help when you have a bad influence telling you to "Just buy it, just buy it!"


----------



## Watagump

NovaFlyer said:


> Guess it doesn't help when you have a bad influence telling you to "Just buy it, just buy it!"




You are in DC, you already know how easy it is for people to spend other peoples money. 😉


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Aug 17, 2021)

Watagump said:


> You are in DC, you already know how easy it is for people to spend other peoples money. 😉


Aren’t you from California? Mr Pot, meet Mr Kettle


----------



## Zachik

Barnstormer13 said:


> Aren’t you from California? Mr Pot, meet Mr Kettle


@NovaFlyer is from DC
I am from California
@Watagump is also from California, but the wrong side of the tracks...


----------



## scs1346

That seems to be a common theme. Go endgame instead of chasing bargains. Time to change my strategy I guess. It will interesting to try what I'm only able to read about.


----------



## AxelCloris

Endgame can be a bargain too. Some of my all-time favorite headphones have been highly affordable.


----------



## scs1346

I read once you go custom you never go back. Also read the Unique Melody Universal MEST is outstanding. But I doubt that will be at the show. Don't want to buy another iem without trying them & want to get a perfect fit for noise isolation. Shure 846 has isolation but is long in the tooth.


----------



## AxelCloris

I've gone with a few customs and ended up back using only universals, though I do carry around a pair of Westone's custom plugs because the fit is incredible. Definitely check out what all the custom makers are offering at the show, the selection is vast.


----------



## Watagump

scs1346 said:


> I read once you go custom you never go back. Also read the Unique Melody Universal MEST is outstanding. But I doubt that will be at the show. Don't want to buy another iem without trying them & want to get a perfect fit for noise isolation. Shure 846 has isolation but is long in the tooth.




I preached customs for a very long time, I still do think they can be better, but, once you find the right tips, the universals can sound just as good. The up side to a universal is on the selling side. If you decide to get something new, they are easier to sell and worth more. A customs only value is in the internal parts.


----------



## mammal

scs1346 said:


> I read once you go custom you never go back. Also read the Unique Melody Universal MEST is outstanding. But I doubt that will be at the show. Don't want to buy another iem without trying them & want to get a perfect fit for noise isolation. Shure 846 has isolation but is long in the tooth.





Watagump said:


> I preached customs for a very long time, I still do think they can be better, but, once you find the right tips, the universals can sound just as good. The up side to a universal is on the selling side. If you decide to get something new, they are easier to sell and worth more. A customs only value is in the internal parts.


I have to agree with @Watagump, I had custom CIEMs made a couple of years ago, but (to my surprise) my ear canal has changed significantly enough over time that those same customs no longer fit my well (it hurts when I wear them now). You could argue, these customs were made wrongly, but I had 2 different ear impressions taken and 3 different customs made, all having the same issue. I have since re-fitted the customs and made them universals.


----------



## Watagump

mammal said:


> I have to agree with @Watagump, I had custom CIEMs made a couple of years ago, but (to my surprise) my ear canal has changed significantly enough over time that those same customs no longer fit my well (it hurts when I wear them now). You could argue, these customs were made wrongly, but I had 2 different ear impressions taken and 3 different customs made, all having the same issue. I have since re-fitted the customs and made them universals.




I am still a fan of customs, depending on who is doing them, you can get some amazing looking pieces. My set it still the only set in the world that was done using the faceplate material they used. But not only have I moved on, it wasn't because of anything wrong with them or my ears. I am just using something that's a different sound that I like better. Both have their pros and cons.


----------



## scs1346

I currently own Fiio FH5. They fit pretty well & block a fair amount of noise so I think uiem won't be an issue for me. Great info! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> I am still a fan of customs, depending on who is doing them, you can get some amazing looking pieces. *My set it still the only set in the world that was done using the faceplate material they used*.


Well... that is because no one else wanted faceplates made of licorice!


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Well... that is because no one else wanted faceplates made of licorice!




You are getting confused in your old age gramps, it is blue reef coral, that didn't look blue when it was done. They think the heat cutting it caused the color change, it looks black and white.


----------



## Newbaudio

Watagump said:


> You are getting confused in your old age gramps, it is blue reef coral, that didn't look blue when it was done. They think the heat cutting it caused the color change, it looks black and white.


Whoa. Those are gorgeous!


----------



## joe (Aug 18, 2021)

We've deleted some posts that contained at least one member's risk analysis, medical suggestions, etc. (as well as some posts in response to those posts). With the preponderance of information about COVID-19 statistics, vaccines, masking, etc. available to all, we suggest all of you look at as much information as you can to come to a decision on whether or not to attend. We do not think this thread is the appropriate place, for example, to recommend which vaccine to get.

We understand everyone's concerns regarding COVID-19, given that this is an in-person event. Again, we are in regular contact with the event venue, and we are continuing to monitor the COVID-19 situation carefully.

Please read this quoted post (below) in its entirety:



third_eye said:


> *CanJam SoCal Covid Update:*
> 
> We are looking forward to seeing everyone at CanJam SoCal 2021 in September! As we move closer to our event dates on September 25-26, we are continuing to monitor the COVID-19 situation carefully and are in regular contact with the event venue.
> 
> ...



Please note that these guidelines are subject to change, as we will continue to monitor and comply with the applicable laws and regulations.

We will be posting further updates as we lead up to the event.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

joe said:


> We've deleted some posts that contained at least one member's risk analysis, medical suggestions, etc. (as well as some posts in response to those posts). With the preponderance of information about COVID-19 statistics, vaccines, masking, etc. available to all, we suggest all of you look at as much information as you can to come to a decision on whether or not to attend. We do not think this thread is the appropriate place, for example, to recommend which vaccine to get.
> 
> We understand everyone's concerns regarding COVID-19, given that this an in-person event. Again, we are in regular contact with the event venue, and we are continuing to monitor the COVID-19 situation carefully.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the update and latest information regarding safety standards, guidelines and protocols. We look forward to seeing every one again this year!


----------



## Odin412

HeadAmpTeam said:


> Thank you so much for the update and latest information regarding safety standards, guidelines and protocols. We look forward to seeing every one again this year!


+1 to that. It's good to see that audio shows are coming back and it will be great to see everyone again!


----------



## Philimon (Aug 21, 2021)

Just wear masks and dont place any headphones near your face and you should be good. Avoid any unnecessary risks.


----------



## Victory112

Philimon said:


> Just wear masks and dont place any headphones near your face and you should be good. Avoid any unnecessary risks.


I feel like using body-safe sanitary wipes would help, in that regard.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu (Aug 21, 2021)

scs1346 said:


> I read once you go custom you never go back. Also read the Unique Melody Universal MEST is outstanding. But I doubt that will be at the show. Don't want to buy another iem without trying them & want to get a perfect fit for noise isolation. Shure 846 has isolation but is long in the tooth.



Can confirm, the MEST is one of those once you own, you never go back kind of headphones.

I'm partial to customs because my ears have never had *great* luck with universal tips.  My canals are different sizes and I have to use one size bigger in my right ear, lol.

The downside is, it takes quite a while to identify your preferred sound and find something you really like to make that committment.

CanJam makes that road a little easier!


----------



## scs1346

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Can confirm, the MEST is one of those once you own, you never go back kind of headphones.
> 
> I'm partial to customs because my ears have never had *great* luck with universal tips.  My canals are different sizes and I have to use one size bigger in my right ear, lol.
> 
> ...


Being new to the iem game going to try to listen to as much as I can. Thanks


----------



## emusic13

Just wondering, does this event fall under the 1000+ people category for CA's new vaccine mandate?


----------



## Precogvision

I should be at CanJam SoCal with the rest of the Hpdotcom team. My social skills are pretty shot (not that I had great ones to begin with), but I'm looking forward to meeting everyone and checking new stuff out!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Precogvision said:


> I should be at CanJam SoCal with the rest of the Hpdotcom team. My social skills are pretty shot (not that I had great ones to begin with), but I'm looking forward to meeting everyone and checking new stuff out!



CUDDLES


----------



## WendyLi

*Kbear Aurora will show up at CanJam SoCal.  *


----------



## Watagump

WendyLi said:


> *Kbear Aurora will show up at CanJam SoCal. *




Since blue is the best color in the world, I approve of that picture.


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam SoCal Covid Guidelines Update:*

We are looking forward to seeing everyone at CanJam SoCal 2021 next month!

As mentioned in our previous CanJam SoCal update from August 12, we are continuing to monitor the COVID-19 situation carefully and are in regular contact with the event venue. Recently, the State of California introduced new guidelines for indoor events with *1,000+* attendee capacity which go into effect on September 20, 2021. As CanJam SoCal 2021 is an event on a *flow-through* basis, the Irvine Marriott have advised us that our event does not fall under the new guidelines, as we will not have over 1,000 attendees together at any given time.

For those staying at the the Irvine Marriott, the hotel has implemented a number of new protocols and elevated practices, in response to COVID-19. They have made some adjustments to the services, amenities, and facilities available to guests. For more detailed information, please visit: https://whattoexpect.marriott.com/laxir.

CanJam will institute the following safety protocols for the event:

Masks will be required to be worn at CanJam SoCal at all times, regardless of vaccination status.
We will create more space between booths, along with wider aisles, in order to reduce congestion and facilitate social distancing. 
Hand sanitizers will be placed on every table and at the Registration Desk.
Please note that these guidelines are subject to change, as we will continue to monitor and comply with the applicable laws and regulations. We will be sending out further communication in the weeks ahead and leading up to the event. If you have any questions or concerns, please contact us for further information.

We look forward to a fantastic, and safe, CanJam SoCal 2021!


----------



## Odin412

third_eye said:


> We look forward to a fantastic, and safe, CanJam SoCal 2021!


Good to see that you guys are on top of the new rules. I'm looking forward to this event!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Masks will be required to be worn at CanJam SoCal at all times, regardless of vaccination status


 Bummer.


----------



## Zachik

Watagump said:


> Bummer.


Agreed, but I prefer that over canceling CanJam... So it is the lesser evil in this case!


----------



## twister6

Hmm, just saw the announcement that AXPONA show in October got canceled...


----------



## Watagump

twister6 said:


> Hmm, just saw the announcement that AXPONA show in October got canceled...




I thought you never leave NY, sup Alex? 😉


----------



## eTHE2

Hmmm.. that doesn’t sound promising.. at least in IL.


----------



## twister6

Watagump said:


> I thought you never leave NY, sup Alex? 😉



True that, I can only tolerate East Coast and already counting days before NYC CanJam.  Was just surprised AXPONA pulled the plug 2 months ahead of time.  Let's keep our fingers crossed for SoCal, I know quite a few manufacturers were looking forward to showcase new goodies.


----------



## Watagump

twister6 said:


> True that, I can only tolerate East Coast and already counting days before NYC CanJam.  Was just surprised AXPONA pulled the plug 2 months ahead of time.  Let's keep our fingers crossed for SoCal, I know quite a few manufacturers were looking forward to showcase new goodies.




Nothing is closed down, since the mask mandate went away, most places just followed the state guidelines. Plenty of people, mainly the majority are wearing masks, at least that's what I see. So people coming should be just fine, unless the recall doesn't happen and Newsome decides to enact something again, I don't trust him as far as I can throw him.


----------



## NovaFlyer (Aug 23, 2021)

Watagump said:


> Bummer.





Zachik said:


> Agreed, but I prefer that over canceling CanJam... So it is the lesser evil in this case!


Agree, CanJam is still a go.  Probably should have name tags since we won't recognize each other, except we all recognize @Watagump since he'll probably be walking around asking "Would you like some candy?"  


twister6 said:


> Hmm, just saw the announcement that AXPONA show in October got canceled...


Just saw that in my email.  Bummer indeed.  Time to rebook the hotel again.


----------



## jwbrent

twister6 said:


> Hmm, just saw the announcement that AXPONA show in October got canceled...



Perhaps Illinois where the show is located is having trouble containing covid. I plan to be at canjam since I volunteered to help out on Sunday, but I’m keeping a very close eye on the situation.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> we all recognize @Watagump since he'll probably be walking around asking "Would you like some candy?"


Not the first time I am writing:
My mom has always warned me about men like @Watagump


----------



## Watagump

Zachik said:


> Not the first time I am writing:
> My mom has always warned me about men like @Watagump




Must have been about my awesomeness.


----------



## fufu2012

Newbaudio said:


> This will be my first CanJam and my first real foray into the world of HiFi… I’m pretty excited!! Out of curiosity: do vendors typically sell special editions at CanJam?


I'm the same as you. New to the CanJam!


----------



## Watagump

fufu2012 said:


> I'm the same as you. New to the CanJam!




Ethan and the crew do a great job, the shows really are fun, you get to meet many cool people.


----------



## AxelCloris

NovaFlyer said:


> Probably should have name tags since we won't recognize each other,


I dunno, I kinda like the idea of being "AxelIncognito." It will help me hide from the likes of Watagump.


----------



## third_eye

Sonarworks added to exhibitor list!


----------



## warrenpchi

At one of my first CanJams, I sat down to audition some gear, and inevitably struck up a conversation with the dude sitting next to me.  We had a lot in common, and seemed to get along well.  It wasn't until quite some time later that we mentioned our Head-Fi usernames, and thus realized we'd been chatting online for years.


----------



## buke9

Watagump said:


> Bummer.


I agree and this might be a no go for me still haven’t decided yet but walking around for 2 days with a mask on doesn’t sound like a good time to me.


----------



## Zachik

buke9 said:


> I agree and this might be a no go for me still haven’t decided yet but walking around for 2 days with a mask on doesn’t sound like a good time to me.


But you'll see me!
Well, maybe not a compelling reason...

But you'll get to hang out with us, and all the great gear that begs to be auditioned, and no masks during lunch/dinner/drinks so we can socialize after the show.
Obviously, do whatever works for you my friend, but I hope a piece of fabric not gonna prevent you from coming...


----------



## Odin412

Zachik said:


> Obviously, do whatever works for you my friend, but I hope a piece of fabric not gonna prevent you from coming...


I've kind of got used to wearing a mask while shopping, but my wife still hates it. For me, the joys of CanJam outweigh the discomfort of wearing a mask, but YMMV, of course.


----------



## Zachik

Odin412 said:


> For me, the joys of CanJam outweigh the discomfort of wearing a mask


Exactly!!!  100% agreed.


----------



## NovaFlyer (Aug 28, 2021)

28 days to go...


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Odin412 said:


> I've kind of got used to wearing a mask while shopping, but my wife still hates it. For me, the joys of CanJam outweigh the discomfort of wearing a mask, but YMMV, of course.


Yeah, fortunately, we don’t need to cover our ears with the mask.


----------



## awhinyheadphone

Really looking forward to hearing the Empire Ears EVO and the Meze Elite Empyrean. Two of my favorite headphones (Legend X and Empyrean) that have been adored for years now have their successors coming out at the same time?! RIP wallet.


----------



## jwbrent

awhinyheadphone said:


> Really looking forward to hearing the Empire Ears EVO and the Meze Elite Empyrean. Two of my favorite headphones (Legend X and Empyrean) that have been adored for years now have their successors coming out at the same time?! RIP wallet.



I wasn’t aware of the new Empyrean. I’m looking forward to hearing the EVO as well as the two new Vision Ears’ flagships too. The other IEM  I’ve got my eyes on is the U18s, I really like the new shell design and from what I’ve read, its tonal signature may be right up my alley.


----------



## joe

Again guys:




joe said:


> We've deleted some posts that contained at least one member's risk analysis, medical suggestions, etc. (as well as some posts in response to those posts). With the preponderance of information about COVID-19 statistics, vaccines, masking, etc. available to all, we suggest all of you look at as much information as you can to come to a decision on whether or not to attend. We do not think this thread is the appropriate place, for example, to recommend which vaccine to get.
> 
> We understand everyone's concerns regarding COVID-19, given that this is an in-person event. Again, we are in regular contact with the event venue, and we are continuing to monitor the COVID-19 situation carefully.
> 
> ...


----------



## buke9

Zachik said:


> But you'll see me!
> Well, maybe not a compelling reason...
> 
> But you'll get to hang out with us, and all the great gear that begs to be auditioned, and no masks during lunch/dinner/drinks so we can socialize after the show.
> Obviously, do whatever works for you my friend, but I hope a piece of fabric not gonna prevent you from coming...


OK you convinced me. I’m going to have a bottle of water in my hand the whole time I’m there as I’m always thrusty.


----------



## Odin412

I didn't see Beyerdynamic on the exhibitor list. I hope that they are able to attend - I would love to try their new T1.3 and T5.3 headphones.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

I have to attend.  Where else on the planet can I hear a ZMF Pendant SE, Forge 32/300, 8/100 and a McIntosh MHA200 all in one place?   I am bringing 4 pairs of headphones with me to see who wins the shoot out and takes my money.


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I am bringing 4 pairs of headphones with me to see who wins the shoot out and takes my money.



Whatcha bringin'?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> Whatcha bringin'?


ZMF Verite Closed, Senn HD800S, Hifiman HE1000SE, Focal Utopia.


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> ZMF Verite Closed, Senn HD800S, Hifiman HE1000SE, Focal Utopia.



Wow!  Including cases and cables, that's like a whole carry-on right there!

I'd also advise you to bring a reference portable rig that you are sonically very familiar with.  You may or may not want to have such a rig handy, to possibly audition some headphones, which have not yet been announced/launched, that may or may not be at the show, that I absolutely cannot talk about right now.  _You have been warned._ 🤣


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> Wow!  Including cases and cables, that's like a whole carry-on right there!
> 
> I'd also advise you to bring a reference portable rig that you are sonically very familiar with.  You may or may not want to have such a rig handy, to possibly audition some headphones, which have not yet been announced/launched, that may or may not be at the show, that I absolutely cannot talk about right now.  _You have been warned._ 🤣


Will do.    I will have my iBasso DX300 and Cayin C9,


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> possibly audition some headphones, which have not yet been announced/launched, that may or may not be at the show, that I absolutely cannot talk about right now.


Hey Warren, long time no see my friend!
That comment may or may not be useful, and some people may or may not get anxious because of it...


----------



## Mohjong (Aug 29, 2021)

I've seen pictures of those blue plastic earmuff cover on the pads at chinese headphone shows.  Wonder if some will use the same thing here that could potentially ruin the audio reproduction.   But I might as well as find out myself since it's a 20 minutes drive.


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Will do.    I will have my iBasso DX300 and Cayin C9,



Excellent! 



Zachik said:


> Hey Warren, long time no see my friend!
> That comment may or may not be useful, and some people may or may not get anxious because of it...



Yes sir!    Looking forward to it!  You can fill me in on your new role at Lucid at the show.

And yes, lol, I would imagine that some people would get agita from what I said.  Personally, one of those things may or may not be something that I've been looking forward to for two years now... TWO YEARS.


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> Personally, one of those things may or may not be something that I've been looking forward to for two years now... TWO YEARS.


Cool. I may or may not be excited about it... once I know what IT is...


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam SoCal 2021 - Updated COVID-19 Event Guidelines:*

As we prepare to host our first CanJam show since early 2020, we want you to know that safety is our top priority. With that in mind, we recently updated our safety procedures and requirements to help ensure the health of our attendees, exhibitors, and staff. We want to provide the safest space to enjoy CanJam SoCal 2021, and we have received helpful and positive feedback on the safety measures we are planning to implement at CanJam SoCal 2021.

*Our new guidelines will require all CanJam SoCal 2021 attendees, exhibitors, and staff to show proof of full vaccination*** in order to attend. Masks will also be required for all show attendees regardless of vaccination status. Guests who are under age 12, those that cannot provide proof of vaccination, those who need a reasonable accommodation for medical reasons, or those who sincerely hold religious beliefs that prevent them from being vaccinated must provide proof of a negative COVID-19 PCR test taken within 72 hours prior to entering CanJam SoCal 2021.*

Additionally, the following steps will be taken to enhance the safety of CanJam SoCal 2021 attendees:

Masks will be required to be worn at CanJam SoCal at all times, regardless of vaccination status.
We will create more space between booths, along with wider aisles, to reduce congestion and facilitate social distancing.
Hand sanitizers will be placed on every exhibitor table and at the Registration Desk.
The Irvine Marriott has implemented a number of new protocols for guests in response to COVID-19. For more detailed information, please visit: https://whattoexpect.marriott.com/laxir
We will continue to monitor and comply with all applicable laws and regulations from the CDC, the State of California, and the Orange County Health Department. We will also be sending out further communication as we lead up to CanJam SoCal 2021.

*We are grateful for the ability to once again host a CanJam event, as we look forward to welcoming you back, and once again seeing all of you, live, and in person!*

_*** According to the California Department of Public Health, people are considered fully vaccinated for COVID-19 two weeks or more after they have received the second dose in a 2-dose series (Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna or other vaccine authorized by the World Health Organization), or two weeks or more after they have received a singe-dose vaccine (Johnson and Johnson [J&J]/Janssen)._


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

third_eye said:


> *CanJam SoCal 2021 - Updated COVID-19 Event Guidelines:*
> 
> As we prepare to host our first CanJam show since early 2020, we want you to know that safety is our top priority. With that in mind, we recently updated our safety procedures and requirements to help ensure the health of our attendees, exhibitors, and staff. We want to provide the safest space to enjoy CanJam SoCal 2021, and we have received helpful and positive feedback on the safety measures we are planning to implement at CanJam SoCal 2021.
> 
> ...


Cool.   How will you be validating vaccination status?   Are you using software like CLEAR Health or will you just require vaccination cards with photo IDs?


----------



## jwbrent

third_eye said:


> *CanJam SoCal 2021 - Updated COVID-19 Event Guidelines:*
> 
> As we prepare to host our first CanJam show since early 2020, we want you to know that safety is our top priority. With that in mind, we recently updated our safety procedures and requirements to help ensure the health of our attendees, exhibitors, and staff. We want to provide the safest space to enjoy CanJam SoCal 2021, and we have received helpful and positive feedback on the safety measures we are planning to implement at CanJam SoCal 2021.
> 
> ...



Regarding proof of vaccination for entry, will a photo of my CDC vaccine card showing I’m fully vaccinated suffice, or will you require showing the actual card?


----------



## awhinyheadphone

third_eye said:


> _*** According to the California Department of Public Health, people are considered fully vaccinated for COVID-19 two weeks or more after they have received the second dose in a 2-dose series (Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna or other vaccine authorized by the World Health Organization), or two weeks or more after they have received a singe-dose vaccine (Johnson and Johnson [J&J]/Janssen)._


I'll play devil's advocate here and say that I wish that this was announced a few weeks prior. Unvaccinated individuals won't have time to achieve full vaccination from a two-dose series before the event under these guidelines. At least they'll have time to achieve full vaccination with J&J.

I do understand that the situation is constantly evolving and that this decision wasn't made lightly. We really respect your commitment and dedication to making CanJam happen _and _making it happen safely!


----------



## Odin412

third_eye said:


> *Our new guidelines will require all CanJam SoCal 2021 attendees, exhibitors, and staff to show proof of full vaccination*** in order to attend. *


Very good. This is similar to the requirements to attend THE Show in early June this year. I showed a photo of my CDC vaccination card and ID at check-in. California has state-issued QR codes as well and I assume that they will work too.


----------



## adorable (Aug 30, 2021)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Cool.   How will you be validating vaccination status?   Are you using software like CLEAR Health or will you just require vaccination cards with photo IDs?


I'd argue for the actual card.
   Like a driver's license, just bring the real thing. (Is it really that hard when many are bringing in bulkier amps, daqs, daps, headphones??)
  PLUS! If LA/OC moves to showing proof of vaccination county wide (rather than letting each store decide), nobody's screwed on days of show going out to eat and shop having the actual card.
...
    Holding anything else - photo, clear, etc - simply invites mistakes, confusion, etc. (E.g. But I took a photo!! Oh, damn! There's a second side!?! I don't have it.... GROUNDED!? After flying miles in.
   Clear - not everyone has a phone or wants to disclose personal medical info to a 3rd company that only has marketing it in their mind.)


----------



## carolpp

would you be able to audition gears?


----------



## miceblue

I always have my laminated COVID-19 vaccine card in my wallet; you never know when it'll come in handy. XD

Glad to hear about the safety measures though! I was curious to know how one of these larger events will be held, especially with the recent California regulations. At least in LA county, a lot of the places I go to still require face masks, and venues require proof of vaccination or a recent negative PCR test result. Working in a hospital, I'm used to wearing the mask pretty much 24/7.


----------



## warrenpchi

carolpp said:


> would you be able to audition gears?



Yup!  Aside from meeting old friends (for those of us who have been in the hobby for some time) auditioning gear is the whole point!


----------



## Double C

I am glad to hear about the new guidelines as well! Was hesitant to go but feel better about it now.


----------



## third_eye

CEntrance added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

third_eye said:


> CEntrance added to exhibitor list!



Yay for last minuters!!! More the merrier!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

RMAF just got canceled 

Hoping the best for CanJam team and SoCal!


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

Sebastien Chiu said:


> RMAF just got canceled
> 
> Hoping the best for CanJam team and SoCal!



Oh gosh. 🤞


----------



## Odin412

Sebastien Chiu said:


> RMAF just got canceled
> 
> Hoping the best for CanJam team and SoCal!


That's sad. RMAF always sounded like a fun event that I was hoping to attend one day. Fingers crossed that with the latest precautions CanJam will go ahead as planned.


----------



## third_eye

Odin412 said:


> That's sad. RMAF always sounded like a fun event that I was hoping to attend one day. Fingers crossed that with the latest precautions CanJam will go ahead as planned.



CanJam SoCal is going full steam ahead, as scheduled, and we can't wait to see everyone in a few short weeks! We'll be posting updates on T-Shirt pre-orders as well as Show Specials in the days ahead so please stay tuned!


----------



## warrenpchi

I am starting to get seriously excited!  

After having spent 15 months in lockdown (that's 15 months where I neither left the house nor had any visitors)... followed by the past four months where I've only gone out a handful of times after being fully vaccinated... I am itching for CanJam in places that y'all can't even imagine.

This is especially true because of all the new and as-of-yet-unannounced gear that will be there.  CRBN, Stealth, and Elite were just the start.  There's more, including a new flagship headphone that I've been waiting two years for!

CanJam, will jam!


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> There's more, including a new flagship headphone that I've been waiting two years for!


Telling on you to the admins, for being such a tease!!!
Wait... you ARE one of the admins... grrrr.....


----------



## warrenpchi




----------



## AxelCloris (Sep 2, 2021)

warrenpchi said:


> I am starting to get seriously excited!


Only just starting? You're a late bloomer, huh?



Zachik said:


> Telling on you to the admins, for being such a tease!!!
> Wait... you ARE one of the admins... grrrr.....


You can still tap that report button.


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> You can still tap that report button.


That's OK. Knowing @warrenpchi and his "taste" - the headphones that got him all giddy are most likely 2nd gen of his current favorites:


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> That's OK. Knowing @warrenpchi and his "taste"



Nah bro, I've always favored Pusheen more.  The new version has a cryo copper headband.


----------



## AxelCloris

Razer Kraken crew, reporting for duty. Cats and boomslang snakes: mice beware.


----------



## Odin412

Zachik said:


> That's OK. Knowing @warrenpchi and his "taste" - the headphones that got him all giddy are most likely 2nd gen of his current favorites:


Helly Kitty headphones - perfect for when you're flying on the Hello Kitty EVA Air flight.


----------



## third_eye

VZR Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Zachik

3 more weeks!!! 
Been a long while since I was THAT excited...


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> 3 more weeks!!!
> Been a long while since I was THAT excited...



See???  You know what I'm talking about!


----------



## harris4crna

Greetings, still honoring military discount? If so, will proof of ID at the door suffice?


----------



## third_eye

harris4crna said:


> Greetings, still honoring military discount? If so, will proof of ID at the door suffice?


Absolutely, and thank you for your service. Come see us at the Registration Desk and we'll get you squared away.


----------



## BassicScience

I don't see Benchmark on the exhibitor list. Can anyone confirm they definitely won't be there this time?


----------



## Evshrug

Zachik said:


> That's OK. Knowing @warrenpchi and his "taste" - the headphones that got him all giddy are most likely 2nd gen of his current favorites:


----------



## Zachik

Evshrug said:


>


Huh!  I am shocked you did not mod it to balanced wiring... That, and Dekoni pads


----------



## warrenpchi

19 days left y'all!


----------



## Evshrug

Zachik said:


> Huh!  I am shocked you did not mod it to balanced wiring... That, and Dekoni pads


How are you doing @Zachik! You going to the show? I still gotta get my tickets (I know, so bad), but I’ll be free to walk around and experience it


----------



## smodtactical

Is CanJam still on for sure ?


----------



## third_eye

smodtactical said:


> Is CanJam still on for sure ?



It sure is!


----------



## Odin412

third_eye said:


> It sure is!


And less than three weeks to go!


----------



## AudiophileJargon (Sep 6, 2021)

Odin412 said:


> And less than three weeks to go!


I am already bouncing off the walls waiting for my second CANJAM!


----------



## smodtactical

What are you guys most looking forward to ?


----------



## Zachik

Evshrug said:


> How are you doing @Zachik! You going to the show? I still gotta get my tickets (I know, so bad), but I’ll be free to walk around and experience it


Gotta to admit I am also slacking on the show tickets front, but I do have my flights and hotel booked 3-4 months ago!!


----------



## warrenpchi

smodtactical said:


> What are you guys most looking forward to ?



I can't talk about it just yet.  But if you subscribe to Head-Fi's You Tube channel, you'll hear about it soon.


----------



## Evshrug

smodtactical said:


> What are you guys most looking forward to ?


Hey Smod!
I’m just super looking forward to catching up with the community show regulars and vendors whom I’ve gotten to meet, and haven’t seen in over a year and a half! And this time, without a cast on my arm, too! I won’t be sponsored by anyone this time… but that also leaves me free to wander the floor more, explore gear, and have longer chats with people 

I’m also excited to host a seminar on “Headphones 101.” I’m still crafting a presentation to leave a decent amount of Q&A time at the end, but my guiding light will be “How does this benefit my needs?” I’ll talk about driver types, frequency response archetypes, how certain design aspects affect tuning, but all will be funneled into how that info serves your needs. Hopefully it serves as a good starting point for any CanJam first timers, or as a good introduction for vloggers/bloggers before going to all the booths so they can point out what makes a headphone unique without having to repeatedly explain what the common details are.


----------



## AxelCloris

Odin412 said:


> And less than three weeks to go!


I'm so ready, and yet not ready at all. So much to do before then!



warrenpchi said:


> I can't talk about it just yet.  But if you subscribe to Head-Fi's You Tube channel, you'll hear about it soon.


Spoilers.


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> I can't talk about it just yet.  But if you subscribe to Head-Fi's You Tube channel, you'll hear about it soon.





AxelCloris said:


> Spoilers.


Yeah, but with the cutest avatar ever - you cannot get mad at him...


----------



## AxelCloris

Zachik said:


> Yeah, but with the cutest avatar ever - you cannot get mad at him...


I can certainly try!


----------



## Ohmboy

Not too great for us folks in the UK cancelled YET again 😡 bought our ticket way back when 78's were still considered cutting edge ***!


----------



## BassicScience

Ohmboy said:


> Not too great for us folks in the UK cancelled YET again 😡 bought our ticket way back when 78's were still considered cutting edge ***!


Great excuse for a vacation in sunny Southern California!


----------



## third_eye

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1

CanJam SoCal 2021 T-Shirts are $30* and can be paid for with cash at the Registration Desk until 1pm on Sunday, September 26. All preorders not picked up by then will be released for general sale.

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam SoCal 2021 is Monday, September 13, 2021. We will have a few extras T-Shirts in various sizes on hand as well. *CanJam SoCal 2021 volunteers do not have to separately order T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## warrenpchi

warrenpchi-L-2


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> Gotta to admit I am also slacking on the show tickets front, but I do have my flights and hotel booked 3-4 months ago!!





Zachik said:


> Yeah, but with the cutest avatar ever - you cannot get mad at him...


Only way to make his avatar better is for the puppy to be wearing some cans.


----------



## warrenpchi

Evshrug said:


> I’m also excited to host a seminar on “Headphones 101.” I’m still crafting a presentation to leave a decent amount of Q&A time at the end, but my guiding light will be “How does this benefit my needs?” I’ll talk about driver types, frequency response archetypes, how certain design aspects affect tuning, but all will be funneled into how that info serves your needs. Hopefully it serves as a good starting point for any CanJam first timers, or as a good introduction for vloggers/bloggers before going to all the booths so they can point out what makes a headphone unique without having to repeatedly explain what the common details are.



Thanks so much for taking the time out for this @Evshrug!  



AxelCloris said:


> Spoilers.







Zachik said:


> Yeah, but with the cutest avatar ever - you cannot get mad at him...



  I was rocking a Chihuahua for a while, but some people thought it was freaky.







AxelCloris said:


> I can certainly try!







NovaFlyer said:


> Only way to make his avatar better is for the puppy to be wearing some cans.



lol, I tried to Photoshop that in once.  Turns out it vastly diminishes the cuteness of the floppy ears.


----------



## warrenpchi (Sep 7, 2021)

BassicScience said:


> Great excuse for a vacation in sunny Southern California!









Welcome to SoCal y'all!


----------



## carolpp

Evshrug said:


> Hey Smod!
> I’m just super looking forward to catching up with the community show regulars and vendors whom I’ve gotten to meet, and haven’t seen in over a year and a half! And this time, without a cast on my arm, too! I won’t be sponsored by anyone this time… but that also leaves me free to wander the floor more, explore gear, and have longer chats with people
> 
> I’m also excited to host a seminar on “Headphones 101.” I’m still crafting a presentation to leave a decent amount of Q&A time at the end, but my guiding light will be “How does this benefit my needs?” I’ll talk about driver types, frequency response archetypes, how certain design aspects affect tuning, but all will be funneled into how that info serves your needs. Hopefully it serves as a good starting point for any CanJam first timers, or as a good introduction for vloggers/bloggers before going to all the booths so they can point out what makes a headphone unique without having to repeatedly explain what the common details are.


There will be workshops?? Where can we find the schedule?


----------



## KG Jag

Show tickets just purchased for both days; room and air booked (and then re-booked multiple times by SWAL) in late May.  Good to go from my end.


----------



## warrenpchi

carolpp said:


> There will be workshops?? Where can we find the schedule?



The seminars are still being finalized.  We'll be announcing them shortly.  

I can tell you (for reasons which will be apparent soon) that all of the seminars will take place on Saturday - so if you need to change your plans to add a second day, now you know.


----------



## 04gto

Hey everyone, and multi time CanJam veterans in particular.  I am still somewhat new to head-fi (I have only taken this hobby 'seriously' for 3 years) and this will be my first CanJam! I am bringing my 14yo son as well, he has fallen in love with my HD58X and this has sparked his audiophile curiosity. So pre-visit, I have some etiquette questions. 
1. Is it frowned upon to bring your own headphones to test on source gear, amps etc? Will vendors let you do this? 
2. Similar to question 1. If I bring my own DAP or portable DAC/AMP, will headphone vendors generally allow you to listen from it?
3. What things that I might overlook, should I definitely see or do? 

I am that guy who wears $3k headphones at Starbucks, so I have no problem bringing my gear anywhere.


----------



## hmss007

hmss007-XXL-1


----------



## warrenpchi

04gto said:


> Hey everyone, and multi time CanJam veterans in particular.  I am still somewhat new to head-fi (I have only taken this hobby 'seriously' for 3 years) and this will be my first CanJam! I am bringing my 14yo son as well, he has fallen in love with my HD58X and this has sparked his audiophile curiosity. So pre-visit, I have some etiquette questions.



Welcome to your first CanJam! 



04gto said:


> 1. Is it frowned upon to bring your own headphones to test on source gear, amps etc? Will vendors let you do this?



Not at all!    In fact, it is highly encouraged that you bring your own gear for comparing amps and sources - not to mention any music you might wish to test that gear with (on USB thumb drives, typically).



04gto said:


> 2. Similar to question 1. If I bring my own DAP or portable DAC/AMP, will headphone vendors generally allow you to listen from it?



Yes, most definitely!  



04gto said:


> 3. What things that I might overlook, should I definitely see or do?



If you're are truly somewhat new (and I don't believe that for a minute looking at your signature ), and presumably your son is new as well, you'll definitely want to make some time to attend our seminars on Saturday.  We're going to be covering a wide range of topics this year that you may find useful.  We'll be posting the schedule soon.



04gto said:


> I am that guy who wears $3k headphones at Starbucks, so I have no problem bringing my gear anywhere.



Brother?  Is that yoouuu??? 🤣


----------



## Evshrug

@04gto So cool to see you’re doing a father/son bonding experience at CanJam! I hope I get to say Hi to you guys! I’ll have a flat cap on, prooooobably bring some Sennheiser gear of my own 

Warren made good points to address each of your questions, so I only have a few tips to add. _Most_ vendors are happy to let you hear how good your familiar stuff (headphones, DAP, music) sounds with their products, I think the only concern is if you spend 5 minutes to unpack and set up a splay of gear to cover the demo table… but then again, the event is called a CanJam because the tables will be Jammed with Cans 😅

It is possible that cellphone and WiFi reception might not be reliable/available at the show, so download/offline some tracks before you go. A pouch or satchel can be a really handy way to keep from misplacing/forgetting memory cards or adapters (and anti-hangry snacks). If a vendor has a track they’re really excited about that they provided, you might be in for a treat… I’ve discovered some awesome music this way, and often the songs have really good synergy to show off the best traits of the vendor’s gear. Vendors are also allowed to sell stuff at the show… so you may find unique show-only specials.

I humbly agree that the seminars can be very cool. There are “Making of” stories, engineering insights, and sometimes special info that you can’t get anywhere else.

Lastly, keep your schedule after the show open, if possible. You never know if you’ll make friends and someone will invite you to a ping-pong center, bowling alley, or “this really good restaurant up the street,” and that can be a great way to make some memories! Though, I see you’re from LA… it may be you the one making recommendations for where to go!


----------



## 04gto

warrenpchi said:


> Welcome to your first CanJam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the very thoughtful response...brother 



Evshrug said:


> @04gto So cool to see you’re doing a father/son bonding experience at CanJam! I hope I get to say Hi to you guys! I’ll have a flat cap on, prooooobably bring some Sennheiser gear of my own
> 
> Warren made good points to address each of your questions, so I only have a few tips to add. _Most_ vendors are happy to let you hear how good your familiar stuff (headphones, DAP, music) sounds with their products, I think the only concern is if you spend 5 minutes to unpack and set up a splay of gear to cover the demo table… but then again, the event is called a CanJam because the tables will be Jammed with Cans 😅
> 
> ...


Very good information. When I see you, I will def say hello. I am very much looking forward to being around a bunch of like minded enthusiasts. Instead of people like my best friend who looks at me crazy (like their head may literally explode) when I tell him what I just spent on head-fi gear.


----------



## DekoniAudio

Hey community! Just an update on what our show booth will be like.

Stop by for samples of our Mercury and Gemini IEM tips in medium (We have other sizes available upon request). We will also have samples of our headphone cleaning wipes so you can sanitize your way through the show.

We will be offering streaming through our streaming partner Qobuz, of course wifi permitting. If you have any recommended Qobuz playlists for offline listening, let us know.

Our sources will be a Schiit Jotunheim, iFi Micro iDSD Signature and a iFi iDSD Neo.
The following are the headphones we will have for listening, all of our pad offerings for these headphones will be available for swapping.

HD820
HD800
HD600
HD560S
Z1R
Utopia
DT1990
99 Neo
LCD-2C
SHP9500
Fidelio X2
WH1000XM4
HE-4XX
Aonic 50
Aeon Flow Closed 2

Finally, we are offering 25% off our website if you order at our booth. We will provide you with a coupon code for the checkout page.
Happy listening! Hope to see you there.


----------



## DekoniAudio

DekoniAudio-L-2


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

third_eye said:


> It sure is!





Odin412 said:


> And less than three weeks to go!



Will be here before we know it. Can't wait to see you all!

Thanks for putting us in your sources, @DekoniAudio! look forward to stopping by and saying hi.


----------



## ilovepizzandnb

*ilovepizzandnb-M-1*


----------



## NovaFlyer

warrenpchi said:


> Welcome to your first CanJam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@04gto just to pile on to @warrenpchi and @Evshrug great advice, take time to chat with other attendees and of course the vendors.  In my couple of CanJams I learned a lot that way and have established friendships that also add to the Head-Fi interaction here.


----------



## jwbrent

warrenpchi said:


> I can't talk about it just yet.  But if you subscribe to Head-Fi's You Tube channel, you'll hear about it soon.



You insiders, always teasing! 🤣


----------



## Zachik

jwbrent said:


> You insiders, always teasing! 🤣


Warren is THE worst... Just saying...


----------



## Barnstormer13

Man I am looking forward to this! Wife didn’t see the point of a can jam so I’ll be attending completely unsupervised and carrying credit cards!


----------



## 04gto

Barnstormer13 said:


> Man I am looking forward to this! Wife didn’t see the point of a can jam so I’ll be attending completely unsupervised and carrying credit cards!


When I told the wife that me and my 14yo son were going to an audio show for headphones and it was gonna be so fun, she was so confused. She is a very smart lady, but I am pretty sure she injured her brain trying to imagine what kind of 'fun' could be had in a big room with a bunch of dudes wearing headphones. Her verbal reaction was "So will there _at least _be good food at this festival?"


----------



## adorable

Evshrug said:


> Hey Smod!
> I’m just super looking forward to catching up with the community show regulars and vendors whom I’ve gotten to meet, and haven’t seen in over a year and a half! And this time, without a cast on my arm, too! I won’t be sponsored by anyone this time… but that also leaves me free to wander the floor more, explore gear, and have longer chats with people
> 
> I’m also excited to host a seminar on “Headphones 101.” I’m still crafting a presentation to leave a decent amount of Q&A time at the end, but my guiding light will be “How does this benefit my needs?” I’ll talk about driver types, frequency response archetypes, how certain design aspects affect tuning, but all will be funneled into how that info serves your needs. Hopefully it serves as a good starting point for any CanJam first timers, or as a good introduction for vloggers/bloggers before going to all the booths so they can point out what makes a headphone unique without having to repeatedly explain what the common details are.


I'd consider covering the Environment they're used used in vs price/quality.

   No point buying a lcd-x for use in a construction zone. Will never hear the difference vs cheap cans.
   Ditto with many of the bt in-ears $10 to $300. A jlabs will likely serve just as fine in a coffee shop vs Apple / B&O / etc for many "consumers". They can save a lot going cheaper as the environment used in is noisier.
   (Top end NC buds/cans aside)

Music source.
   Really pointless to a big degree if streaming is all the average joe has. Gotta showcase where do I get better music?

Hours of Use per day vs replacement cost of wireless.
   For those on wireless from morning to night, those batteries are going to die quick. And I haven't heard of any having user replaceable batteries. 
   Why junk $300 buds every year or less when it's better to buy cheaper and junk those for heavy users.

Wired = best because even ldac bt isn't as good. But good to tell people, sorry, in general ldac + android is better than the rest. And if wireless have only sbc/aac/aptx , you really need to consider the price because more money wasted on sbc won't get you any better than fm radio quality.



warrenpchi said:


> Welcome to SoCal y'all!



Really?
... How about a song with "Orange County" in it!
Stefy - Orange County


----------



## Barnstormer13

04gto said:


> When I told the wife that me and my 14yo son were going to an audio show for headphones and it was gonna be so fun, she was so confused. She is a very smart lady, but I am pretty sure she injured her brain trying to imagine what kind of 'fun' could be had in a big room with a bunch of dudes wearing headphones. Her verbal reaction was "So will there _at least _be good food at this festival?"



I’m a big fan of good food. I also like bad but tasty food. If neither of those options are available, I guess I could pack some power bars and water.


----------



## 04gto

As a chef of 25+ years I have learned to appreciate nearly all food, even if just for the effort that went into it. I don’t know what kind of food will be in the Marriot, but I have been to the Italian restaurant across the way and it was excellent. 
Il Fornaio Irvine


Barnstormer13 said:


> I’m a big fan of good food. I also like bad but tasty food. If neither of those options are available, I guess I could pack some power bars and water.


----------



## Evshrug (Sep 9, 2021)

> For those on wireless from morning to night, those batteries are going to die quick. And I haven't heard of any having user replaceable batteries.


I appreciate all your points and requests!

Fair point about the batteries. Replaceable batteries (AA, AAA) used to be the standard, though apparently we save bulk and weight while gaining capacity by using custom, non-DIY friendly batteries in modern electronics. Hard to fit a AAA into a true wireless.

Silver lining: I imagine (perhaps incorrectly) that most people don’t listen to music continuously all day, everyday. So, most people recharge batteries without using a full charge cycle, which is actually easier on lithium batteries than going empty to full (even better if you unplug before 100%). Even better, most lithium-ion batteries retain 80% or more of their capacity after 500 recharge cycles… so if you don’t drain them to empty every single day, you’re likely to get many years of service before you start not having enough battery to last a typical day.

With that said, I have two of those Bluetooth receiver/DAC/amps, so I can keep using my wired headphones and update my wireless whenever the tech advances. TWS are still great when jogging though… where usually some other problem happens well before the battery becomes an issue 😅



jwbrent said:


> You insiders, always teasing! 🤣


Warren is THE Treasel (trolling with teases)!




Barnstormer13 said:


> I’m a big fan of good food. I also like bad but tasty food. If neither of those options are available, I guess I could pack some power bars and water.


I don’t know if there will be good AT the show, but there may be a few Raspberry Pi’s!

:wince:


----------



## Evshrug

EvShrug-L-1


----------



## AxelCloris

NovaFlyer said:


> take time to chat with other attendees


I dunno, what if @04gto ends up talking to odd birds from DC?  Of course this is excellent advice for anyone attending. You can meet some really fun people at these events. I have a number of audio friends that I've made since my first CanJam back in 2014 and it's always great to add more to the list.


----------



## joe

AxelCloris said:


> I dunno, what if @04gto ends up talking to odd birds from DC?  Of course this is excellent advice for anyone attending. You can meet some really fun people at these events. I have a number of audio friends that I've made since my first CanJam back in 2014 and it's always great to add more to the list.


_*Hisses at @AxelCloris*_


----------



## AxelCloris

joe said:


> _*Hisses at @AxelCloris*_


You're stuck with me. You don't have a choice. I for one am excited to spend 4 hours next to you in a plane for our trip to LA.


----------



## ilovepizzandnb

I've been lurking on this board for a while, can't wait to go to my first CanJam! I'm used to going to tech conventions, this will be my first Audio focused one.


----------



## xirxes

Wanted to compile a wishlist here so that other Jammers and. Maybe a few vendors can note if this gear would be around for audition!

kennerton Rognir
Focal Stellia
ZMF Verite closed
Sony Z1R
DCA terminated cables (Silvergarde S4/other OCC litz silver cables)
Woo WA22
Matrix X-Sabre pro MQA/3

thanks!


----------



## Zachik

04gto said:


> As a chef of 25+ years


I like you already!!! 



04gto said:


> I don’t know what kind of food will be in the Marriot, but I have been to the Italian restaurant across the way and it was excellent.


From my limited (6 CanJams ) experience, for lunch - people snack on whatever they bring with them or find close by (or even skip altogether, forgetting to eat with all the excitement all around). Dinner is the opportunity to socialize, have fun, and enjoy good food!


----------



## Zachik

@third_eye how are the T-shirt sizes run, from your past experience?
I used to be a solid M before covid... Now I am in between M and L, so choosing between M and L varies by brand.


----------



## third_eye

Zachik said:


> @third_eye how are the T-shirt sizes run, from your past experience?
> I used to be a solid M before covid... Now I am in between M and L, so choosing between M and L varies by brand.



They are standard sizes, so not slim fitting sizes. You can always try one on for size


----------



## third_eye (Sep 9, 2021)

We have a few volunteer spaces left for CanJam SoCal! If interested, please send me a PM!

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam SoCal 2021 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend tickets along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.


----------



## adorable

04gto said:


> Hey everyone, and multi time CanJam veterans in particular.  I am still somewhat new to head-fi (I have only taken this hobby 'seriously' for 3 years) and this will be my first CanJam! I am bringing my 14yo son as well, he has fallen in love with my HD58X and this has sparked his audiophile curiosity. So pre-visit, I have some etiquette questions.
> 1. Is it frowned upon to bring your own headphones to test on source gear, amps etc? Will vendors let you do this?
> 2. Similar to question 1. If I bring my own DAP or portable DAC/AMP, will headphone vendors generally allow you to listen from it?
> 3. What things that I might overlook, should I definitely see or do?
> ...


1. Bring it all.
   But ask first. Sometimes they've got a complex setup they don't want to change and re-do. Sometimes it's very expensive gear and they want to do the setup for you - no touching until they're ready.
    You may need to bring your own extension cable/power strip if allowed to plug in anything you need powered to test. Best to have your own battery powered devices.

2. Almost always, yes.
   Again, show and ask first. They may want to setup for you.

3. Lots of $$$$
    Like accidentally walking in front of a lcd-x $1000 hooked up to a Cavalli tube amp $5000 streaming through a $10000 dac.....
    Do you bring Heaven home? Or live in Hell after the show without?

    Come at the start and visit any vendors you'd like first! It'll get busy later, higher room noise, harder to get a good listen at times with the crowds.
    E.g. Hard to compare open air headphones mid day with the crowds.

    Go to the big rooms filled with many vendors first for the giveaways some have. They often run out later in the day. (Eg. One year was free SpinFit earbud tips - really nice brand of tips!)

   Get a big breakfast and push through lunch. A break mid afternoon is better - avoid all the crowds. 
   If any big giveaways are done, usually end of the day - so time things so you can be present.

    Cash + card.
    Some take one or the other, and electronic card readers sometimes fail.

    Have a playlist loaded and ready. 15-30 second clips useful of several song types (E.g. Jazz, r&b, etc - what you like). You can use this as a baseline to compare.

    Obviously, if you come across the lcd-x + cavalli first, most everything else cheaper will....sound cheaper! 

     Useful to bring a favorite pair you own to compare.

     If you're the type, take photos, post to the Event photos/comments thread that will likely be up by then so everyone who can't make it can see.

    You might want to ziptie or stick an id tag on everything you bring in case you forget it at a vendor table.

    Wipes. I use Zeiss eyeglass individually packed wipes from Wal-Mart. Quick drying alcohol, no residue or lint, can use it on headphones to cables to phones to laptops to monitors just fine.

   3m n95 / n100 masks (home depot) if you're worried. Because the number of daily covid cases and deaths in CA have exceeded last year's 1st wave and still going up. 

   And before you get up and go from a vendor table testing - CHECK you've disconnected yourself!! Nothing like accidentally dragging $$$ equipment off the table because you forgot to unplug.



ilovepizzandnb said:


> I've been lurking on this board for a while, can't wait to go to my first CanJam! I'm used to going to tech conventions, this will be my first Audio focused one.


Don't forget the NAMM Show summer 2022! Tons and tons and tons more audio gear there to play with. Follow Twitter tags a month or two before the show up get free passes from vendors.


----------



## AxelCloris

Zachik said:


> From my limited (6 CanJams ) experience, for lunch - people snack on whatever they bring with them or find close by (or even skip altogether, forgetting to eat with all the excitement all around). Dinner is the opportunity to socialize, have fun, and enjoy good food!


There's a collection of food options nearby if folks want to grab a bite. Assuming they've returned, there were food trucks with outdoor seating just outside the office complex next door to the hotel. @joe, @jude and I enjoyed food there a couple times. Then there are a number of restaurants ~one mile down the road. @bowei006 and I grabbed burgers for lunch one day at The Counter, and of course there are the hotel's offerings too. Sometimes skipping lunch is needed when you have a lot on your audition list, but definitely check out what's nearby. Who wouldn't prefer auditioning new gear with a full stomach vs going closed-only to block out the tummy rumbles?

Of course @Zachik is spot-on that dinner is better for socializing. @Muinarc @miceblue @Netforce and a few others grabbed dinner at Puesto Park Place Irvine just down the road (same complex as a number of other restaurants and easily within (my) walking distance). Then there's HiroNori Craft Ramen a short walk in the other direction. Oh, HiroNori...


----------



## adorable

AxelCloris said:


> There's a collection of food options nearby if folks want to grab a bite. Assuming they've returned, there were food trucks with outdoor seating just outside the office complex next door to the hotel. @joe, @jude and I enjoyed food there a couple times. Then there are a number of restaurants ~one mile down the road. @bowei006 and I grabbed burgers for lunch one day at The Counter, and of course there are the hotel's offerings too. Sometimes skipping lunch is needed when you have a lot on your audition list, but definitely check out what's nearby. Who wouldn't prefer auditioning new gear with a full stomach vs going closed-only to block out the tummy rumbles?
> 
> Of course @Zachik is spot-on that dinner is better for socializing. @Muinarc @miceblue @Netforce and a few others grabbed dinner at Puesto Park Place Irvine just down the road (same complex as a number of other restaurants and easily within (my) walking distance). Then there's HiroNori Craft Ramen a short walk in the other direction. Oh, HiroNori...


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2021-food-thread.959001/


----------



## BassicScience

04gto said:


> As a chef of 25+ years I have learned to appreciate nearly all food, even if just for the effort that went into it. I don’t know what kind of food will be in the Marriot, but I have been to the Italian restaurant across the way and it was excellent.
> Il Fornaio Irvine


Thanks for the pointer to Il Fornaio. It's on the higher end of the quality spectrum of chain restaurants, in my experience. Unless things have improved over the last couple years, don't get your hopes up about the food quality at the Marriott. I had lunch at the bar during CanJam 2019. Maybe there are other eateries at the hotel that are better.


----------



## 04gto (Sep 9, 2021)

BassicScience said:


> Thanks for the pointer to Il Fornaio. It's on the higher end of the quality spectrum of chain restaurants, in my experience. Unless things have improved over the last couple years, don't get your hopes up about the food quality at the Marriott. I had lunch at the bar during CanJam 2019. Maybe there are other eateries at the hotel that are better.


You make a great point about the food at the Marriot. I don't want to trash them too hard (I have done events with them before) but in my experience Marriot as a corporate entity never, ever prioritizes quality food. Also I find that good music & beverages help with the digestion, even if the food is substandard. My wife would look at me sideways if I wore my headphones at the table. Would you guys look at me funny if we went out to eat after CanJam and I refused to remove my HD6XX?


----------



## warrenpchi

04gto said:


> Thank you so much for the very thoughtful response...brother



I feel your pain.   👊



DekoniAudio said:


> We will also have samples of our headphone cleaning wipes so you can sanitize your way through the show.



Will you have actual inventory of these on-hand for purchase?  I can imagine that a lot of people would be interested in purchasing more as their samples run out.



Sebastien Chiu said:


> Will be here before we know it. Can't wait to see you all!



Here here! 🍻



NovaFlyer said:


> In my couple of CanJams I learned a lot that way and have established friendships that also add to the Head-Fi interaction here.



That is, by far, the best part! 



jwbrent said:


> You insiders, always teasing! 🤣





Zachik said:


> Warren is THE worst... Just saying...



🤣  I'm particularly naughty in this respect.  In fact, many Head-Fiers used to have a nickname for me because of that.



Barnstormer13 said:


> Man I am looking forward to this! Wife didn’t see the point of a can jam so I’ll be attending completely unsupervised and carrying credit cards!





04gto said:


> When I told the wife that me and my 14yo son were going to an audio show for headphones and it was gonna be so fun, she was so confused. She is a very smart lady, but I am pretty sure she injured her brain trying to imagine what kind of 'fun' could be had in a big room with a bunch of dudes wearing headphones. Her verbal reaction was "So will there _at least _be good food at this festival?"



For both of you, do NOT elaborate.  Do not say a word more!  The less she knows the better!



adorable said:


> Really?
> ... How about a song with "Orange County" in it!
> Stefy - Orange County



Whoa!  I didn't even know there was a song about Orange County!    Definitely gonna give that a listen.



Evshrug said:


> Warren is THE Treasel (trolling with teases)!



Sigh, that'd be the aforementioned nickname. 



joe said:


> _*Hisses at @AxelCloris*_



🤣



ilovepizzandnb said:


> I've been lurking on this board for a while, can't wait to go to my first CanJam! I'm used to going to tech conventions, this will be my first Audio focused one.



You're going to love it!  My first was in 2013, and I've since been to many more, all over the world.



adorable said:


> Go to the big rooms filled with many vendors first for the giveaways some have. They often run out later in the day. (Eg. One year was free SpinFit earbud tips - really nice brand of tips!)



@adorable just reminded me of something very important... try to not think of the show as being two days long.  More often than not, that perspective will bite you in the ass.  The show is nine hours long on Saturday, and eight hours long on Sunday, for a maximum of 17 hours.  Subtract from that time for lunch, restroom breaks, seminars, etc. and you'll quickly find that you don't have as much time as you thought.  And all of the above is based on the unrealistic assumption that the rig you want to audition will be available right when you walk up to it.



04gto said:


> Would you guys look at me funny if we went out to eat after CanJam and I refused to remove my HD6XX?



Nah, they're open-backed, so I know you can still hear me.


----------



## NovaFlyer

04gto said:


> You make a great point about the food at the Marriot. I don't want to trash them too hard (I have done events with them before) but in my experience Marriot as a corporate entity never, ever prioritizes quality food. Also I find that good music & beverages help with the digestion, even if the food is substandard. My wife would look at me sideways if I wore my headphones at the table. Would you guys look at me funny if we went out to eat after CanJam and I refused to remove my HD6XX?


And for those with Elite status or other access to the lounge, it will be closed.  It was great to grab breakfast and then beverages throughout the day.


----------



## warrenpchi

NovaFlyer said:


> And for those with Elite status or other access to the lounge, it will be closed.  It was great to grab breakfast and then beverages throughout the day.



BTW, that lounge is one of the few I've come across, that carries St. George Botanivore, which is my gin of choice even over Monkey 47.


----------



## DekoniAudio

warrenpchi said:


> Will you have actual inventory of these on-hand for purchase?  I can imagine that a lot of people would be interested in purchasing more as their samples run out.


We will have 400 packs to give out, each pack has 10 individually wrapped wipes. I won't be selling them as they are a promotional only item.

There will be limited quantities of our Headphone Hero/Savior carry cases for sale.


----------



## Zachik

DekoniAudio said:


> We will have 400 packs to give out, each pack has 10 individually wrapped wipes.


Perfect give-out in this day and age!  Well done!!


----------



## warrenpchi

DekoniAudio said:


> We will have 400 packs to give out, each pack has 10 individually wrapped wipes. I won't be selling them as they are a promotional only item.


----------



## linshu1992

It'd be my first time at a canjam! Flight, hotel, car all booked and ready! I'm stoked!

I have a few questions:
1. What's the best way to bring my own music for auditioning? I have spotify, tidal and apple music, and I do NOT keep my own copies of lossless flies. Spotify doesn't even have lossless, so I guess it's really tidal and apple. Should I save them to my phone? Should I save them to my laptop and bring the laptop? 
2. What accessories to bring? Adapters? Power chord? External batteries? I'd like to audition headphones, amps, DACs, what have you!
3. Do people just plug their own headphones into the demo system? Do people plug demo gear into their own system? Is it even convenient to do that..?
4. How long do people get to demo a gear? Any courtesy around this? 

I'll probably bring my utopia and hugo2 as my portable reference system. Thinking of which, I should get an XLR cable..


----------



## warrenpchi

linshu1992 said:


> It'd be my first time at a canjam! Flight, hotel, car all booked and ready! I'm stoked!



Gonna be such a good time for you!  I still remember my first vividly... it was like headphone camp! 



linshu1992 said:


> 1. What's the best way to bring my own music for auditioning? I have spotify, tidal and apple music, and I do NOT keep my own copies of lossless flies. Spotify doesn't even have lossless, so I guess it's really tidal and apple. Should I save them to my phone? Should I save them to my laptop and bring the laptop?



I would imagine that most exhibitors will have Qobuz and Tidal on tap, as well as a selection of local files.  You are, of course, welcome to use your own sources (DAP, phone, and the like) and thus use your own streaming service(s).  I would not bring a laptop down to the show floor, no.  



linshu1992 said:


> 2. What accessories to bring? Adapters? Power chord? External batteries? I'd like to audition headphones, amps, DACs, what have you!



I think you'll find that exhibitors are generally fully stocked with commonly-used adapters, but any specific adapters and power banks are always a good idea.  To avoid walking around with a heavy load, I'd generally leave things in your hotel room, and fetching them as needed.



linshu1992 said:


> It'd be my first time at a canjam! Flight, hotel, car all booked and ready! I'm stoked!
> 
> 3. Do people just plug their own headphones into the demo system? Do people plug demo gear into their own system? Is it even convenient to do that..?



Generally, each exhibit will furnish full listening rigs as a convenience.  That said, amplifier (and sometimes DAC) manufacturers are happy to let you plug in your own headphones and IEMs.  Conversely, headphone and IEM manufacturers are also happy to let you use your portable source.  Don't bring a full desktop rig to the show floor though, that's just not gonna happen. 



linshu1992 said:


> 4. How long do people get to demo a gear? Any courtesy around this?



For the most part, there is no absolute time limit.  On occasion, there are special events - like when Sennheiser offers HE 1 auditions by appointment - and those auditions were limited to 15 minutes each.  I would simply suggest being aware and considerate of others who might waiting for a spot.   



linshu1992 said:


> I'll probably bring my utopia and hugo2 as my portable reference system. Thinking of which, I should get an XLR cable..



That'd be a great portable rig!  As for the XLR cable (for your Utopia I presume), you might want to wait for the show.  I know there are multiple cable manufacturers there, and I would imagine that most - if not all - of them will be offering show specials.


----------



## linshu1992

warrenpchi said:


> Gonna be such a good time for you!  I still remember my first vividly... it was like headphone camp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Excellent points! I haven’t even considered cable manufacturers would be there, but now that you said it, it’s so obvious, duh…


----------



## linshu1992

I’ll def be bringing a backpack with any potentially needed accessories! Don’t wanna waste time fetching things from my room when you only have two days!


----------



## Evshrug

warrenpchi said:


> BTW, that lounge is one of the few I've come across, that carries St. George Botanivore, which is my gin of choice even over Monkey 47.


I bought a bottle of St George Botanivore to serve my groomsmen at my wedding


----------



## NovaFlyer

linshu1992 said:


> I’ll def be bringing a backpack with any potentially needed accessories! Don’t wanna waste time fetching things from my room when you only have two days!


I use one of my small camera bags to keep my DAP and IEMs in, along with a snack and some beverages (water, soda and whisky are recommended).  That I can stay downstairs for a couple of hours.  But it's a quick trip back to the room at the Irvine Marriott, less than 5 minutes, if you need to get something or just take a quick break.  Your ears will need a rest a couple of times through the day.


----------



## adorable

NovaFlyer said:


> I use one of my small camera bags to keep my DAP and IEMs in, along with a snack and some beverages (water, soda and whisky are recommended).  That I can stay downstairs for a couple of hours.  But it's a quick trip back to the room at the Irvine Marriott, less than 5 minutes, if you need to get something or just take a quick break.  Your ears will need a rest a couple of times through the day.


<$1 foam earplugs. Or NC cans to rest the ears on the floor.


----------



## linshu1992

Good tips. Or just step outside and enjoy the sun for a bit!


----------



## warrenpchi

linshu1992 said:


> Thank you so much! Excellent points! I haven’t even considered cable manufacturers would be there, but now that you said it, it’s so obvious, duh…



You're looking for an XLR cable for your Utopia right?  If so, I can try to bring one for you to try out.



Evshrug said:


> I bought a bottle of St George Botanivore to serve my groomsmen at my wedding



Lucky them!   



linshu1992 said:


> I’ll def be bringing a backpack with any potentially needed accessories! Don’t wanna waste time fetching things from my room when you only have two days!





NovaFlyer said:


> I use one of my small camera bags to keep my DAP and IEMs in, along with a snack and some beverages (water, soda and whisky are recommended).  That I can stay downstairs for a couple of hours.  But it's a quick trip back to the room at the Irvine Marriott, less than 5 minutes, if you need to get something or just take a quick break.  Your ears will need a rest a couple of times through the day.



I used to bring everything under the sun.  I've since learned that it's much easier getting a room on a low floor (to avoid elevator congestion), and to view inconveniences as convenient breaks.



adorable said:


> <$1 foam earplugs. Or NC cans to rest the ears on the floor.



You'll never hear me sneaking up behind you! 🥷



linshu1992 said:


> Good tips. Or just step outside and enjoy the sun for a bit!



But that would constitute time away from the show floor right? 🤣


----------



## linshu1992

warrenpchi said:


> You're looking for an XLR cable for your Utopia right? If so, I can try to bring one for you to try out.


Yes, for my utopia. I appreciate your offer, but I wonder how it would work.. I mean many of the amps on the floor will probably work with xlr cable so I probably will keep that cable with me for two whole days..! I was thinking of getting some cheap xlr cable as a backup


----------



## warrenpchi

linshu1992 said:


> Yes, for my utopia. I appreciate your offer, but I wonder how it would work.. I mean many of the amps on the floor will probably work with xlr cable so I probably will keep that cable with me for two whole days..! I was thinking of getting some cheap xlr cable as a backup



Essentially, it's a leap of faith, and trust.   

Since your Head-Fi join date predates my own, you can probably remember a time when Head-Fi was a much tighter-knit community.  I'm willing to bet that, when you first joined, many of the threads you read back then felt more like personal conversations between friends.  It was certainly like that when I first started posting.

Anyway, shortly after I first started posting here, veteran Head-Fiers would offer to ship me headphones to audition.  They were very kind to me, in taking chances with their gear, so that I could build up my listening experience.  I haven't forgotten that, and am now in a position to pay it forward.

I'll understand if you don't want to be responsible for the cable.  But my offer stands.  All you'd have to do is return it to me before you leave the show.  If I'm not easily locatable at that time, you can leave it with somebody at the registration table, letting them know that it's for me.


----------



## linshu1992

warrenpchi said:


> Essentially, it's a leap of faith, and trust.
> 
> Since your Head-Fi join date predates my own, you can probably remember a time when Head-Fi was a much tighter-knit community. I'm willing to bet that, when you first joined, many of the threads you read back then felt more like personal conversations between friends. It was certainly like that when I first started posting.
> 
> ...


Wow! I'm moved by what you said. Even though I registered quite a long time ago, I wasn't particularly active until recently (going in & out of the hobby and in general just shying away from posting in public). But my interactions with folks here all have been pretty amazing, and this is one of those moments. Thank you for making canjam possible this year, and thank you for making this community an awesome place.

I'll PM you about the logistics!


----------



## Mohjong

Anyone planning to buy/sell gears at the show?  Like a classified section?  I'll be bring about 1k just to see what I can snatch up in the last hour.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi folks,

@MusicTeck  and @UniqueMelody are kindly sending me some demo units to be at the show with.

I will have along with me the...

Sendy Audio Peacock
Luxury Precision P6 Pro
Unique Melody MEST MKII 4.4mm
Please let me know if you would like to try any of these units out and we can arrange a listening session somewhere onsite!

If there's anything from iFi you would like to try, headphones.com's booth will have the majority of our stuff - anything specific I would be happy to see what I can do on a case-by-case basis. 

Rosson Audio and our RAD 0 will be there as well, with Rupert Neve, and you will be generally able to find me between both booths, or enjoying the show on my own!


----------



## pippen99

Waiting on the preview video?


----------



## warrenpchi

linshu1992 said:


> Wow! I'm moved by what you said. Even though I registered quite a long time ago, I wasn't particularly active until recently (going in & out of the hobby and in general just shying away from posting in public). But my interactions with folks here all have been pretty amazing, and this is one of those moments.



Some of my favorite people in the world, truly quality human beings, I have met through Head-Fi! 



linshu1992 said:


> Thank you for making canjam possible this year, and thank you for making this community an awesome place.



That's definitely for @third_eye!  He's da man behind CanJam, and works tirelessly to make it as good as it is.



pippen99 said:


> Waiting on the preview video?



It's gonna be so good, as always!


----------



## adorable

For those coming earlier in the week to OC, there's 2 big events going on of interest.

Cinegear LA - 24th, 25th expo

For anyone who wants to see, feel, and test out all the major A/V and lighting gear used by Hollywood, including wireless set headphones, monitors, and mics, Cinegear LA Expo is free and open 24th and 25th.

HB US open surf competition all week

Also, the huge, famous Huntington Beach US open surf competition is being held all week long. Bring a long zoom camera to get great shots of the world's best surfers!


----------



## Four Kneez

Four Kneez-M-1

(if it’s not too late)


----------



## AxelCloris

warrenpchi said:


> It's gonna be so good, as always!


Again with the spoilers. 

@pippen99 In all likelihood it's gonna be a little bit before we wrap on the preview, but as soon as everyone at HQ gives the thumbs up we'll share it here in the thread. May as well enjoy some awesome tunes while we wait.


----------



## warrenpchi

*12 more days y'all!



*


----------



## third_eye

Four Kneez said:


> Four Kneez-M-1
> 
> (if it’s not too late)



Got you down!


----------



## xirxes (Sep 14, 2021)

****Redacted***** Family decided I couldn’t have all the fun and it’s now a Disney/can jam weekend


----------



## ilovepizzandnb

xirxes said:


> If Anyone heading up from San Diego for Saturday, I'm considering a ride share and could take a few others with good space between everyone. And... I don't know how to address COVID delicately, so think I'll have to request only vaccinated and masked during drive just to be clear up front, but send me a PM if interested!


I'm coming from San Diego but I'm heading up a day earlier for Disneyland


----------



## xirxes

ilovepizzandnb said:


> I'm coming from San Diego but I'm heading up a day earlier for Disneyland


I thought about setting this up with fam, but couldn't make me being gone all day Sat make sense lol!


----------



## adorable

xirxes said:


> If Anyone heading up from San Diego for Saturday, I'm considering a ride share and could take a few others with good space between everyone. And... I don't know how to address COVID delicately, so think I'll have to request only vaccinated and masked during drive just to be clear up front, but send me a PM if interested!


Nhk reports simulations that show windows down a crack to allow fresh air flow in significantly reduces covid circulation within the car.


----------



## carolpp

I procrastinated booking the hotel and now it seems sold out. Any chance more rooms would be released on the block?


----------



## third_eye

carolpp said:


> I procrastinated booking the hotel and now it seems sold out. Any chance more rooms would be released on the block?


Can you please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your details and I'll see what we can do.


----------



## Victory112

Hello, how do I get a CanJam medal on this forum? I've had tickets for this year's CanJam for months.


----------



## joe

You're all set. It's already on your profile.

Everyone:  If you're going to be in attendance at *CanJam SoCal 2021* and would like a badge on your profile for the event, *please send me a PM by clicking here*, and I'll get it added to your profile. Let's not clutter the thread with badge requests (as I will remove those posts.)


----------



## warrenpchi

carolpp said:


> There will be workshops?? Where can we find the schedule?



Now that the seminars are locked in, here we go!






The past few years have seen phenomenal growth in high-end personal audio -- with the number of new product options being eclipsed only by the number of newcomers to the hobby.

To properly welcome everybody that is new to the hobby, we have prepared a series of highly-instructional "101" seminars, suitable for beginners and veterans alike.  These seminars - lead by some of the most exceptional experts in personal audio - will establish a foundational knowledge base, expand understanding, shatter myths, and help you choose the gear that is best for you (often through personal Q&A sessions with our instructors).

Please note that we've scheduled all of these highly-instructional seminars to take place early, on Saturday.  It is our hope that you'll be able attend them early, then immediately use what you've learned to help you audition and evaluate the gear out on the show floor.


Digital Audio 101 (11:00a)​
Join us for a clear and concise introduction to digital audio and Digital-to-Analog Converters (DACs).  Learn about different DAC topologies (Delta-Sigma, R2R, etc.), filters, jitter, ringing and whether DAC chips really have a house sound.

*Instructor:  Michael Goodman, Founder & Lead Engineer/Designer, CEntrance Technologies*


Amplification 101 (12:00p)​
What amp will best drive your headphone(s) of choice?  Should you opt for tubes or solid state?  Learn the basics of amplification including gain, topology, and classification.  Understand how power output, voltage, current, output impedance, damping factor, and distortion will factor into your decisions - and what an amplifier's specifications can and cannot tell you about its performance.

*Instructor:  Justin Weber, Founder & Lead Engineer/Designer, ampsandsound*



Spoiler



  




Headphones 101 (2:00p)​
Simple in theory, headphones can be extraordinarily complicated electroacoustic devices.  Join us for a clear overview of various driver designs (dynamic, planar magnetic, electrostatic, etc.).  Learn about basic acoustics, frequency response, impedance, sensitivity, and more.  And most importantly, discover how to choose the headphone that best suits your needs.

*Instructor:  Everett Manns, Community Manager, Sennheiser*


Headphones 201 (3:00p)​
Take your understanding of high-performance headphones to the next level.  Explore more advanced acoustical concepts, understand how to interpret headphone measurements, and learn why there is no such thing as a perfect headphone, yet.

*Instructor:  Dan Clark, Founder & Lead Engineer/Designer, Dan Clark Audio*


----------



## blaked

Do we need to sign up in advance, or can we drop in? Any word on length?


----------



## Evshrug

blaked said:


> Do we need to sign up in advance, or can we drop in? Any word on length?


About an hour, each, and for me at least I’ll be saving some of that time for Q&A at the end, because no doubt people will have great questions! There weren’t sign-ups in the past, and the rooms were big enough for leftover seats.


----------



## warrenpchi

blaked said:


> Do we need to sign up in advance, or can we drop in? Any word on length?



As @Evshrug pointed out, there are no prior sign-ups.  That said, seating is first-come, first-served, and will be socially-distanced.  So if you want a good seat up front, I'd come maybe a few minutes early or thereabouts?

I've been working with the instructors about the content of each seminar.  So as not to run into the one after it, each seminar will be a maximum of one-hour, with plenty of time for Q&A to answer personal questions within that hour.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> As @Evshrug pointed out, there are no prior sign-ups.  That said, seating is first-come, first-served, and will be socially-distanced.  So if you want a good seat up front, I'd come maybe a few minutes early or thereabouts?
> 
> I've been working with the instructors about the content of each seminar.  So as not to run into the one after it, each seminar will be a maximum of one-hour, with plenty of time for Q&A to answer personal questions within that hour.


What is the rough expected attendance of the event?


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> What is the rough expected attendance of the event?



¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Honestly, there is no way to tell.  The world has changed much since the last one (CanJam NYC 2020).


----------



## Evshrug

warrenpchi said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Honestly, there is no way to tell.  The world has changed much since the last one (CanJam NYC 2020).


Add to that, I bet there will be a lot of Vlogger coverage. With travel difficult and this being pretty much the only headphone show in a year and a half, there is probably a lot of opportunity for views.

I mean, the Marriott’s CanJam room block being sold out at least says something 😉


----------



## warrenpchi

Evshrug said:


> I mean, the Marriott’s CanJam room block being sold out at least says something 😉



*Only 11 days left!*


----------



## eTHE2

warrenpchi said:


> Now that the seminars are locked in, here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will these be recorded or available for viewing later ?


----------



## adorable

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> What is the rough expected attendance of the event?


If it's like other recent, big events in OC I've been to, my bet is 2/3rds normal.
Some normally attending just won't take the risk.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

adorable said:


> If it's like other recent, big events in OC I've been to, my bet is 2/3rds normal.
> Some normally attending just won't take the risk.


What is normal?  This is my first CanJam.


----------



## adorable (Sep 14, 2021)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> What is normal?  This is my first CanJam.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2019-impressions-thread.909385/page-2

See photos

Or video

Busier than this later in the afternoon, not so busy in the morning start.


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> What is normal?  This is my first CanJam.



There's quite a bit of variance depending on circumstances.

For example, the first new CanJam in any given region tends to have a larger-than-normal turnout.  Personally, I attribute that to years of pent-up CanJam emptiness being sated. 

In addition, years which see many new product releases - especially new flagships - tend to draw people out as well.  After all, neither reviews nor measurements can beat auditions.  With Audeze's CRBN, DCA's Stealth, Meze's Empyrean Elite, and a few other things I can't mention yet... it seems that CanJam SoCal 2021 is shaping up to be a "flagship" level CanJam. 



adorable said:


>




OMG, sooooo many familiar faces in that video!  The dude reaching into his pocket at 3:11 is @Zachik btw. 



eTHE2 said:


> Will these be recorded or available for viewing later ?



Unfortunately, no.  Some seminars from past CanJams have been, but I just don't think we'll have the manpower to spare this time around.  Sorry.


----------



## WendyLi

adorable said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2019-impressions-thread.909385/page-2
> 
> See photos
> 
> ...



So many familiar brands, they are famous and well praised, and we KBear is going to be here this year, a little nervous.


----------



## warrenpchi

WendyLi said:


> So many familiar brands, they are famous and well praised, and we KBear is going to be here this year, a little nervous.



Welcome to CanJam!    Don't be nervous, I think you'll find that all of the manufacturers and exhibitors are very friendly and helpful.


----------



## WendyLi

This will be the first time we KBEAR participate in the CanJam. Our position will be on* D1*, all products will be displayed here, welcome to have a try, we will humbly accept all suggestions.



warrenpchi said:


> Welcome to CanJam!    Don't be nervous, I think you'll find that all of the manufacturers and exhibitors are very friendly and helpful.


Haha, we know you are friendly and helpful, we are willing to make friends, welcome. Trying not to be nervous now, haha.


----------



## Death_Block

when is the next London one?


----------



## warrenpchi

WendyLi said:


> Haha, we know you are friendly and helpful, we are willing to make friends, welcome. Trying not to be nervous now, haha.



I can still remember when I used to exhibit, everybody was extremely helpful and treated each other like family.  If you needed tools or packing materials, or adapters, or even gear because of a hardware failure, somebody was always there to lend a helping hand.    



Death_Block said:


> when is the next London one?



Next July.  https://canjamglobal.com/shows/london2022/


----------



## Death_Block

warrenpchi said:


> I can still remember when I used to exhibit, everybody was extremely helpful and treated each other like family.  If you needed tools or packing materials, or adapters, or even gear because of a hardware failure, somebody was always there to lend a helping hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Next July.  https://canjamglobal.com/shows/london2022/


I really thought I saw a date for the end of september, bu checked again a couple of days ago and there was nothing. I must have dreamt it lol.  Only 10 more months


----------



## warrenpchi

Death_Block said:


> I really thought I saw a date for the end of september, bu checked again a couple of days ago and there was nothing. I must have dreamt it lol.  Only 10 more months



I miss it just as much as you do, albeit for slightly different reasons perhaps?

I haven't been to London in years.  I know it must sound trivial to somebody who lives in the UK, but I miss the simple things... Waking up to a view of Russell Square, stumbling half awake into Costa, grabbing hurried lunches at Pret (something we don't really have here in the States), leisurely strolling Southbank and stopping to listen to world-class buskers, and filling my days with friends that I miss dearly... all with CanJam London underpinnings.


----------



## Death_Block

warrenpchi said:


> I miss it just as much as you do, albeit for slightly different reasons perhaps?
> 
> I haven't been to London in years.  I know it must sound trivial to somebody who lives in the UK, but I miss the simple things... Waking up to a view of Russell Square, stumbling half awake into Costa, grabbing hurried lunches at Pret (something we don't really have here in the States), leisurely strolling Southbank and stopping to listen to world-class buskers, and filling my days with friends that I miss dearly... all with CanJam London underpinnings.


I'm no Londoner, I've only been to the city a couple of time briefly so what you described sounds divine lol.  Massive eye opener from a simple australian.


----------



## Philimon

Id rather die than miss Can Jam!


----------



## warrenpchi

Death_Block said:


> I'm no Londoner, I've only been to the city a couple of time briefly so what you described sounds divine lol.  Massive eye opener from a simple australian.



As a bloody Yank, I challenge your simplicity standing!  🤣

Also, very important, Dishoom. If you fancy Indian food - and honestly who doesn't like a good Curry - then you've got to hit up Dishoom sometime. Not so much the one in Covent Garden as it tends to be blander, but definitely the one in King's Cross. Sooooo gooooood!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> I miss it just as much as you do, albeit for slightly different reasons perhaps?
> 
> I haven't been to London in years.  I know it must sound trivial to somebody who lives in the UK, but I miss the simple things... Waking up to a view of Russell Square, stumbling half awake into Costa, grabbing hurried lunches at Pret (something we don't really have here in the States), leisurely strolling Southbank and stopping to listen to world-class buskers, and filling my days with friends that I miss dearly... all with CanJam London underpinnings.


I haven't been to London in a while.   For me, London is great Indian Food, sitting on the grass in the queue for Wimbledon tickets, theatre tickets for 10 quid, the changing of the guard, museums filled with more artifacts from other countries than their own, great spacious cabs and double decker buses.


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I haven't been to London in a while.   For me, London is great Indian Food, sitting on the grass in the queue for Wimbledon tickets, theatre tickets for 10 quid, the changing of the guard, great spacious cabs and double decker buses.



I think your version sounds better than mine!    Would you consider going again, even if it's insanely far to travel for just a CanJam?



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> museums filled with more artifacts from other countries than their own



...which are then named the "British Museum" for irony's sake. 🤣


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> I think your version sounds better than mine!    Would you consider going again, even if it's insanely far to travel for just a CanJam?
> 
> 
> 
> ...which are then named the "British Museum" for irony's sake. 🤣


I used to travel 4 times a year from Florida to Singapore.   30 hours door to door, so long plane rides don't bother me.     I probably wouldn't not go to London just for a CanJam, but I would if I could combine it with something else.     I want to go to the Montreux Jazz festival.    If CanJam London were within 2 weeks of that event, I'd probably do both.    Since it is in July, I'd probably do Wimbledon as well.


----------



## warrenpchi

Philimon said:


> Id rather die than miss Can Jam!



Noooo!!!  Live!  LIVE!  #andcometocanjam    



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I used to travel 4 times a year from Florida to Singapore.   30 hours door to door, so long plane rides don't bother me.



That's a long haul.  Was it during the era where they stopped direct flights from the west coast?  I didn't like having to stopover at NRT or TPE on the way there.



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I probably wouldn't not go to London just for a CanJam, but I would if I could combine it with something else.     I want to go to the Montreux Jazz festival.    If CanJam London were within 2 weeks of that event, I'd probably do both.    Since it is in July, I'd probably do Wimbledon as well.



Well, let's see what kind of magic @third_eye can work with the dates then!  🤣


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> That's a long haul.  Was it during the era where they stopped direct flights from the west coast?  I didn't like having to stopover at NRT or TPE on the way there.
> 
> 
> Well, let's see what kind of magic @third_eye can work with the dates then!  🤣


From Florida it was a double connection.   Since I did most of my international travel in the 90s when smoking on a plane was still a thing, I did everything I could to get the upper deck of a 747 to avoid the smoke.    I liked the Newark to Hong Kong leg for that on United.    Otherwise, SFO was it.


----------



## joe

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> From Florida it was a double connection.   Since I did most of my international travel in the 90s when smoking on a plane was still a thing, I did everything I could to get the upper deck of a 747 to avoid the smoke.    I liked the Newark to Hong Kong leg for that on United.    Otherwise, SFO was it.


That's interesting, since smoke rises. I understand forced ventilation and all, but yeah -- Now I question airplane sectioning in the pre-aughts.


----------



## twister6

warrenpchi said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Honestly, there is no way to tell.  The world has changed much since the last one (CanJam NYC 2020).



Hard to believe that was the last CanJam, Warren, right in the middle of Manhattan in Feb of 2020 before the world turned upside down.  I actually went back to my CanJam NYC '20 show report to re-read it, and noticed how I casually mentioned in the intro about travel restrictions and being sad that many manufacturers from Asia couldn't make it.  But the Marriott Marquis was still PACKED, nobody wore a mask, everybody were happy and enjoying the gear, the music, and each others company...  I can't wait to return back to CanJam NYC '22 !!!


----------



## AxelCloris

And soon we'll be back at the Irvine Marriott!


----------



## third_eye

AxelCloris said:


> And soon we'll be back at the Irvine Marriott!



*10 DAYS TO GO!!!

*


----------



## carolpp

I've contacted the hotel (Irvine Marriott), and they've mentioned the group rates expired 9/2. It is my fault for procrastinating but would have been nice if the deadline was communicated.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu (Sep 15, 2021)

adorable said:


> For those coming earlier in the week to OC, there's 2 big events going on of interest.
> 
> Cinegear LA - 24th, 25th expo
> 
> ...



Cinegear is a ton of fun.

During the last summer break ('19), before my senior year of school. we had an internship program that placed us in roles and set up events like Cinegear for us.

Highly recommended!

(or, you can come with me to Disney on the day before the show!)


----------



## adorable

carolpp said:


> I've contacted the hotel (Irvine Marriott), and they've mentioned the group rates expired 9/2. It is my fault for procrastinating but would have been nice if the deadline was communicated.


Airbnb? 
  It's OC and tons of really nice homes.




Obviously, cheaper deals, too, if that's what you're after.


----------



## NovaFlyer

warrenpchi said:


> OMG, sooooo many familiar faces in that video!  The dude reaching into his pocket at 3:11 is @Zachik btw.



Shocked @Zachik isn't at the ZMF booth   

Also saw @Watagump at the 3:55 mark (though with no Twizzlers)  

@KB at Campfire Audio as usual, and is always great to talk with.

Don't know if I missed Empire Ears in the walkthrough.


----------



## NovaFlyer

carolpp said:


> I've contacted the hotel (Irvine Marriott), and they've mentioned the group rates expired 9/2. It is my fault for procrastinating but would have been nice if the deadline was communicated.


Don't forget to check AAA rates if you belong to AAA.  As you'll see, there are many hotels nearby that may be a little less expensive, but don't forget about parking / uber to get to the Irvine Marriott if it's too far to walk.  Hope you can make it!


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> Shocked @Zachik isn't at the ZMF booth


Had to spread the love...  
I look younger, slimmer, and with more hair. Youth was so great..........


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Since I did most of my international travel in the 90s when smoking on a plane was still a thing



Wow, that was ages ago!  



twister6 said:


> Hard to believe that was the last CanJam, Warren, right in the middle of Manhattan in Feb of 2020 before the world turned upside down.  I actually went back to my CanJam NYC '20 show report to re-read it, and noticed how I casually mentioned in the intro about travel restrictions and being sad that many manufacturers from Asia couldn't make it.  But the Marriott Marquis was still PACKED, nobody wore a mask, everybody were happy and enjoying the gear, the music, and each others company...  I can't wait to return back to CanJam NYC '22 !!!







AxelCloris said:


> And soon we'll be back at the Irvine Marriott!



 but dat date in the photo credit tho...



adorable said:


> Airbnb?
> It's OC and tons of really nice homes.



If that house sleeps two, then a couple of people can share for about the same price as the Marriott.



NovaFlyer said:


> Shocked @Zachik isn't at the ZMF booth



They shoo'd him away for creeping. 



Zachik said:


> Had to spread the love...
> I look younger, slimmer, and with more hair. Youth was so great..........



Bro What - that was only four years ago!  🤣  Not ancient history lol!


----------



## ThanatosVI

warrenpchi said:


> Now that the seminars are locked in, here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will these be recorded as Videos for those unable to attend?


----------



## warrenpchi

ThanatosVI said:


> Will these be recorded as Videos for those unable to attend?



Unfortunately, no. Some seminars from past CanJams have been, but I just don't think we'll have the manpower to spare this time around. Sorry. 



Spoiler: Oooohh...



SHaG!


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> Bro What - that was only four years ago! 🤣 Not ancient history lol!


Did you account for 1.5 covid years? That is like dog years...


----------



## linshu1992

Do we know if the stax flagship that was just released will be available for auditioning at canjam? Seems they timed the unveiling right before the event!

https://stax.co.jp/product/sr-x9000/


----------



## warrenpchi

linshu1992 said:


> Do we know if the stax flagship that was just released will be available for auditioning at canjam? Seems they timed the unveiling right before the event!
> 
> https://stax.co.jp/product/sr-x9000/



 That does seem awfully coincidental doesn't it?   Honestly though, I can't say.


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> That does seem awfully coincidental doesn't it?   Honestly though, I can't say.


So I guess this is NOT the secret reveal of the product you've been waiting 2+ years for?


----------



## pippen99

You could say if you would release the preview.  *PRE-view *does usually mean before the event.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Zachik said:


> So I guess this is NOT the secret reveal of the product you've been waiting 2+ years for?


Actually, it sounds like it is.


----------



## emusic13

Cant wait for this event! Hoping I can find a Cayin with r01 module to try.


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> So I guess this is NOT the secret reveal of the product you've been waiting 2+ years for?





HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Actually, it sounds like it is.



🤣

While the SR-X9000 is one of the new flagships that we've been expecting, it is in fact NOT the one I've been waiting for.  That one is still on a near horizon, very near.



pippen99 said:


> You could say if you would release the preview.  *PRE-view *does usually mean before the event.



*Still 9 more days y'all!* 





emusic13 said:


> Cant wait for this event! Hoping I can find a Cayin with r01 module to try.



Now that you've got me thinking about it, I can't remember another CanJam with this many new flagship releases... except perhaps the first CanJam SoCal back in 2015.


----------



## warrenpchi

* CanJam SoCal 2021 Secret Alert! *


Hey y'all, I just got off the phone with Justin Weber of ampsandsound. 

Now, I'm not at liberty to divulge what we talked about, as it's going to be a very pleasant surprise... but I highly, *highly*, *HIGHLY* advise that y'all attend his Amplification 101 seminar on Saturday.

Let me put it this way:  if you miss out, you can't be mad at me.  I tried to warn y'all, did my best to hook y'all up, my conscience will be clear!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> * CanJam SoCal 2021 Secret Alert! *
> 
> 
> Hey y'all, I just got off the phone with Justin Weber of ampsandsound.
> ...


Are you sure your name isn't Yusuck?


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Are you sure your name isn't Yusuck?



It's actually Treasel.  Okay fine, I'll give you a little hint...


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> * CanJam SoCal 2021 Secret Alert! *
> 
> 
> Hey y'all, I just got off the phone with Justin Weber of ampsandsound.
> ...


There is a good chance that I will be buying an Amps and Sound Tube amp based on what I hear at CanJam.   This is my main purpose for attending.


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> There is a good chance that I will be buying an Amps and Sound Tube amp based on what I hear at CanJam.



_For all of you that are new to the hobby, I speak Head-Fi so I'll translate that for you:_

"I'm going to be auditioning other ampsandsound amps in a futile attempt to talk myself out of getting the Nautilus that I already know I want."

🤣


----------



## Peanut2021

Want 2 Shirts

Peanut2021 M-1
Peanut2021 XL-1


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> _For all of you that are new to the hobby, I speak Head-Fi so I'll translate that for you:_
> 
> "I'm going to be auditioning other ampsandsound amps in a futile attempt to talk myself out of getting the Nautilus that I already know I want."
> 
> 🤣


Haha.   But, the announcement is that Justin is offering a Nautilus for $2500, right?


----------



## warrenpchi

Peanut2021 said:


> Want 2 Shirts
> 
> Peanut2021 M-1
> Peanut2021 XL-1



Legit first post! 



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Haha.   But, the announcement is that Justin is offering a Nautilus for $2500, right?


----------



## wazzupi

Discounts by vendors ?


----------



## Victory112

I hope nobody has to choose between CanJam and National Alpaca Day...tough choice.


----------



## Zachik

Victory112 said:


> I hope nobody has to choose between CanJam and National Alpaca Day...tough choice.


Hanging out with my buddies (old and new), having good food / drinks after the show, and testing a lot of new audio gear VS. being spit on by smelly alpacas... hmmm.... tough choice indeed!


----------



## warrenpchi

Alpaca Days is free admission tho...

BTW, that middle Alpaca photo is an album cover waiting to happen.


----------



## DekoniAudio

warrenpchi said:


> * CanJam SoCal 2021 Secret Alert! *
> 
> 
> Hey y'all, I just got off the phone with Justin Weber of ampsandsound.
> ...


Is it so amazing that it needs to be recorded? asking for a friend


----------



## Odin412

Ticket purchased - see you all next weekend!


----------



## Zachik

Odin412 said:


> Ticket purchased - see you all next weekend!


Thanks for reminding me... Paid for my ticket, too!!


----------



## JonIrenicus

I got my ticket a couple months back, my first time going to one of these.  Any idea if this is only going to showcase ultra expensive headphones?  I still want to sample stuff well under a grand.


----------



## Chefguru

No chance at the SRx9000 right?


----------



## upsguys88

Good thing I live in LA already


----------



## adorable

third_eye said:


> *COVID-19 Guidelines*
> Our guidelines will require all CanJam SoCal 2021 attendees, exhibitors, and staff to show proof of full vaccination or a negative COVID-19 PCR test taken within 72 hours prior to entering CanJam SoCal 2021.


Ok!
   Almost there!

   CineGear reminded me today since it's happening same week as CanJam:

    What "specifically" is needed for proof of vaccination as the final, show requirement to enter CanJam?

    E.g. Cinegear says 
"A physical vaccination card, a picture of it, or a digital record is required as proof of vaccination. Proof of vaccination description here. 
https://www.cinegearexpo.com/wp-content/uploads/FullyVaccinated.pdf"

    What does CanJam want to see?
Actual paper?
Photo image?
Digital record?
   How many days after getting a dose?
   What vaccines are valid? Or any covid vaccine given worldwide? (Even CineGear isn't clear on this.)


----------



## Zachik

JonIrenicus said:


> Any idea if this is only going to showcase ultra expensive headphones? I still want to sample stuff well under a grand.


Yes, you'll have a big selection of gear to test out in under a grand


----------



## third_eye

adorable said:


> What "specifically" is needed for proof of vaccination as the final, show requirement to enter CanJam?



We would need either the physical vaccination card, a picture of the vaccination card, or a digital record as proof of vaccination. In our August 30 update, we listed  what is considered full vaccination. See below:

_According to the California Department of Public Health, people are considered fully vaccinated for COVID-19 two weeks or more after they have received the second dose in a 2-dose series (Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna or other vaccine authorized by the World Health Organization), or two weeks or more after they have received a singe-dose vaccine (Johnson and Johnson [J&J]/Janssen)._


----------



## third_eye

Zachik said:


> Thanks for reminding me... Paid for my ticket, too!!


See you soon! It's been a long time!


----------



## Odin412

JonIrenicus said:


> I got my ticket a couple months back, my first time going to one of these.  Any idea if this is only going to showcase ultra expensive headphones?  I still want to sample stuff well under a grand.


I would expect headphones at many price ranges, including <$1K.


----------



## NovaFlyer

JonIrenicus said:


> I got my ticket a couple months back, my first time going to one of these.  Any idea if this is only going to showcase ultra expensive headphones?  I still want to sample stuff well under a grand.



There will IEMs and cans ranging from under $100 to over $4000.


----------



## UmustBKidn

third_eye said:


> We would need either the physical vaccination card, a picture of the vaccination card, or a digital record as proof of vaccination. In our August 30 update, we listed  what is considered full vaccination. See below:
> 
> _According to the California Department of Public Health, people are considered fully vaccinated for COVID-19 two weeks or more after they have received the second dose in a 2-dose series (Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna or other vaccine authorized by the World Health Organization), or two weeks or more after they have received a singe-dose vaccine (Johnson and Johnson [J&J]/Janssen)._


Hey bro,
Sorry, going to miss again this year. I have a medical exemption, not taking the vax. 
Have a great time! Maybe next year, when the vax mandates lift...


----------



## warrenpchi

* SHaG Prize Pool Announced! *​


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> * SHaG Prize Pool Announced! *​


Whoa, those are some nice prizes.    I was definitely expecting something more modest.


----------



## warrenpchi

DekoniAudio said:


> Is it so amazing that it needs to be recorded? asking for a friend



Personally, I think all of our seminars this year are going to be amazing, and are worthy of being recorded!

There truly has been an influx of newcomers to personal audio.  For them, and for all those that will follow them in time, having a clear and understandable jumpstart in knowledge would immensely valuable.

That said, no, the reason why the Amplification 101 seminar is going to be special is for a completely different reason.   



UmustBKidn said:


> Sorry, going to miss again this year. I have a medical exemption, not taking the vax.
> Have a great time! Maybe next year, when the vax mandates lift...





third_eye said:


> Our guidelines will require all CanJam SoCal 2021 attendees, exhibitors, and staff to show proof of full vaccination *or a negative COVID-19 PCR test taken within 72 hours* prior to entering CanJam SoCal 2021.



Are you medically exempted from PCR tests? 🤣


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

CanJam should have some more contests.    

1.   Name that IEM.    Blind listening test to 3 IEMs (already revealed) and identify which one is which.
2.   Ear tip mounting contest.    Who can put on 10 tips onto 10 IEMs in the fastest amount of time.    Last one is requires small bore tip like Azla Crystal onto magnum size bore like Oriolus Isabellae.


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Whoa, those are some nice prizes.    I was definitely expecting something more modest.



I know right?   Unfortunately for me, as I'll be drawing/announcing the prizes, I am not eligible to enter.

😐



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> CanJam should have some more contests.
> 
> 1.   Name that IEM.    Blind listening test to 3 IEMs (already revealed) and identify which one is which.
> 2.   Ear tip mounting contest.    Who can put on 10 tips onto 10 IEMs in the fastest amount of time.    Last one is requires small bore tip like Azla Crystal onto magnum size bore like Oriolus Isabellae.



I was talking to an exhibitor yesterday, where they were thinking of doing something involving a dartboard.  I thought about how most Head-Fiers that I know, tend to close their eyes when they go into critical listening mode... and suggested that, for liability reasons, that might not be the best way to go?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

If you really want to break the record for all time attendance, have a 3 hour seminar on the topic:    "Do cables really make a difference to sound."

Panel of 3 sound science guys vs. 3 cable lovers.   Bring in a rig to allow people to blind test various cables.


----------



## warrenpchi

As I'm the one who traditionally moderates, lololol, no.


----------



## Soundizer

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Planning on being there!!!!


If I go it’s to see IFI GO.


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> That said, no, the reason why the Amplification 101 seminar is going to be special is for a completely different reason.


OK... I am convinced!  



warrenpchi said:


> Unfortunately for me, as I'll be drawing/announcing the prizes, I am not eligible to enter.


Are people associated with a sponsor company eligible? In other words, am I eligible?
For the record, if I end up winning the Etymotic EVO - I will waive the winning, and let the next person get it!


----------



## Barnstormer13

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> There is a good chance that I will be buying an Amps and Sound Tube amp based on what I hear at CanJam.   This is my main purpose for attending.


Me too


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> Are people associated with a sponsor company eligible? In other words, am I eligible?
> For the record, if I end up winning the Etymotic EVO - I will waive the winning, and let the next person get it!



Yes.  CanJam and Head-Fi officials are not eligible.  Specifically, this means @third_eye, @jude, @joe, @AxelCloris, @HF_Ryan and myself.  This is because we will be managing the SHaG, conducting the drawing, and announcing the winners.  Everybody else, including CanJam volunteers, are eligible.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Soundizer said:


> If I go it’s to see IFI GO.



lol!!!!


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> Are people associated with a sponsor company eligible? In other words, am I eligible?
> For the record, if I end up winning the Etymotic EVO - I will waive the winning, and let the next person get it!





warrenpchi said:


> Yes.  CanJam and Head-Fi officials are not eligible.  Specifically, this means @third_eye, @jude, @joe, @AxelCloris, @HF_Ryan and myself.  This is because we will be managing the SHaG, conducting the drawing, and announcing the winners.  Everybody else, including CanJam volunteers, are eligible.



Actually, I’ve reconsidered. Since exhibitors have a hand in validating SHaG cards, and there is a theoretical chance that exhibitor participation may skew results, I’m rescinding my statement above. Head-Fi and CanJam staff, along with any exhibitor staff are not eligible for the SHaG. Sorry for any confusion on this.


----------



## Soundizer

You know what Shag means in the UK right?


----------



## warrenpchi (Sep 18, 2021)

Soundizer said:


> You know what Shag means in the UK right?



Yes. 

When we ran SHaG at CanJam London years ago, we had a single complaint about the name.  Everybody else was either amused, or didn't really care.


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> Actually, I’ve reconsidered. Since exhibitors have a hand in validating SHaG cards, and there is a theoretical chance that exhibitor participation may skew results, I’m rescinding my statement above. Head-Fi and CanJam staff, along with any exhibitor staff are not eligible for the SHaG. Sorry for any confusion on this.


That sucks - I am NOT attending on behalf of Etymotic, and I am NOT going to spend ANY time at their booth / table  
Going and attending as a private person...


----------



## earthtodan

Excited for next weekend! I'll be walking around with my DAP and several analog and digital cables, ready to use it as a source to sample all the gear candy.


----------



## ThanatosVI

I'm curious if the LCD-5 will be there. 
Not that I could attend,  but maybe read some nice impressions


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> That sucks - I am NOT attending on behalf of Etymotic, and I am NOT going to spend ANY time at their booth / table
> Going and attending as a private person...



I understand that, but still the affiliation is there, and that sets a stark barrier.

If it helps you any, I can relate.  When I was with Cavalli, I got moderated for praising other amps... praising them... because technically those were subjective comments.


----------



## AxelCloris

Soundizer said:


> You know what Shag means in the UK right?


As the homepage says, "yeah baby, yeah!"


----------



## LoryWiv

ThanatosVI said:


> I'm curious if the LCD-5 will be there.
> Not that I could attend,  but maybe read some nice impressions


I wasn't aware there was an LCD-5, nothing on Audeze website. Do you have any details or a link? Thanks.


----------



## UmustBKidn

warrenpchi said:


> Personally, I think all of our seminars this year are going to be amazing, and are worthy of being recorded!
> 
> There truly has been an influx of newcomers to personal audio.  For them, and for all those that will follow them in time, having a clear and understandable jumpstart in knowledge would immensely valuable.
> 
> ...


Hi Warren,
Great to hear from you! I have a blood clotting issue, that requires twice daily injections of a blood thinning medication. Which is all sorts of fun.. more than I want to describe here...
There is an increased chance of clots with the vaccine. My mother had a debilitating stroke around my age due to clotting issues. It's just very risky for me to take something with known blood clotting side effects. I have discussed this with 2 different doctors, my pcp and my hematologist. Neither one has insisted that I take the covid shot, given my situation. So, that means I stay home a lot these days. Thankfully I can work from home.
I miss you guys. Would dearly love some social contact, as I have been hibernating at home for the last 18 months. But circumstances conspire against me. I am a firm believer in medical science; but I happen to be one of those exceptional cases.
My best to you all. Love and good health. -U.


----------



## warrenpchi

ThanatosVI said:


> I'm curious if the LCD-5 will be there.
> Not that I could attend,  but maybe read some nice impressions





LoryWiv said:


> I wasn't aware there was an LCD-5, nothing on Audeze website. Do you have any details or a link? Thanks.



@LoryWiv, @ThanatosVI is talking about something that Audeze sent out in social media a couple of days ago:






Ugh, I can't talk about it.  I just, I can't.  Can you feel my frustration???  🤣 



UmustBKidn said:


> So, that means I stay home a lot these days.
> My best to you all. Love and good health. -U.



@UmustBKidn, I'm not sure you're aware of this... maybe you are... but if you're not, here goes...  

*It.  Will.  Not.  Be.  The.  Same.  Without.  You.*

That is all.


----------



## Soundizer

AxelCloris said:


> As the homepage says, "yeah baby, yeah!"


I love it. Awesome. Just that attendees might get hopes up for something else.



UmustBKidn said:


> Hi Warren,
> Great to hear from you! I have a blood clotting issue, that requires twice daily injections of a blood thinning medication. Which is all sorts of fun.. more than I want to describe here...
> There is an increased chance of clots with the vaccine. My mother had a debilitating stroke around my age due to clotting issues. It's just very risky for me to take something with known blood clotting side effects. I have discussed this with 2 different doctors, my pcp and my hematologist. Neither one has insisted that I take the covid shot, given my situation. So, that means I stay home a lot these days. Thankfully I can work from home.
> I miss you guys. Would dearly love some social contact, as I have been hibernating at home for the last 18 months. But circumstances conspire against me. I am a firm believer in medical science; but I happen to be one of those exceptional cases.
> My best to you all. Love and good health. -U.


Well its over 10 times more chance of a blood clot if someone gets COVID.


----------



## ThanatosVI

LoryWiv said:


> I wasn't aware there was an LCD-5, nothing on Audeze website. Do you have any details or a link? Thanks.


Official announcement is due for tomorrow.
Still speculation but the picture warren posted Shows several Dates next to the blue dots,(might need to zoom in) those dates were the Release dates of LCD-2 3 and 4.


----------



## Brionced

Thanks for the share looking forward to this. Will certificates be provided as well?


----------



## Faustchz

Well, Moondrop is not there : (


----------



## M3NTAL

They are in China. Be glad anyone from your Continent is showing up


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Well we'll be there with our newly announced models, as well as some unannounced items too.

Mostly, we're just looking forward to seeing everyone again --- it's been too long!


----------



## warrenpchi

It's Monday.  That means there are now no more weekends standing between CanJam and I.  🥰


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> @LoryWiv, @ThanatosVI is talking about something that Audeze sent out in social media a couple of days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I can't talk about it.  I just, I can't.  Can you feel my frustration???  🤣


This would be interesting if it were half the weight with much better tuning than the LCD 4.   Much more interested in the DCA Stealth.


----------



## ThanatosVI

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> This would be interesting if it were half the weight with much better tuning than the LCD 4.   Much more interested in the DCA Stealth.


No clue about the Tuning, but the weight zu 420g which is significantly lower than the 700+ of the LCD-4


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

ThanatosVI said:


> No clue about the Tuning, but the weight zu 420g which is significantly lower than the 700+ of the LCD-4


That's great.   My HE1000SE is 440g and they are extremely comfortable.   I'll have to take a listen.

I just bought my ticket for the weekend.   I didn't want to jinx it by buying too early.


----------



## DekoniAudio

third_eye said:


> CanJam SoCal 2021 also marks the return of our Scavenger Hunt and Giveaway (SHaG)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot to list our prize!


----------



## hmss007

I'm very much looking forward to the show this weekend. It will be my first CanJam and I'm on the hunt for an upgrade to my Bottlehead Crack + Speedball. I'll be bringing my own headphones (ZMF Vérité closed, JHAudio CIEM, HD600, and Focal Elegia) to listen to the various amps at the show.

What is the best way for me to play my favorite audio tracks through the amps? I will have my iPhone and the CCK, but do I need to bring any other cables or connectors? 

Thanks in advance and looking forward to being part of the community and meeting many of you in person.


----------



## joe

hmss007 said:


> I'm very much looking forward to the show this weekend. It will be my first CanJam and I'm on the hunt for an upgrade to my Bottlehead Crack + Speedball. I'll be bringing my own headphones (ZMF Vérité closed, JHAudio CIEM, HD600, and Focal Elegia) to listen to the various amps at the show.
> 
> What is the best way for me to play my favorite audio tracks through the amps? I will have my iPhone and the CCK, but do I need to bring any other cables or connectors?
> 
> Thanks in advance and looking forward to being part of the community and meeting many of you in person.


A lot of exhibitors use Qobuz, Tidal, and other streaming services to let you sample a wide variety of music. It will vary by exhibitor if you can plug your source in or not.


----------



## M3NTAL

The Sennheiser HD800 and the Audeze LCD-2 both came out in 2009, correct?  Yo Grado, where we at with the HEAD-F1 editions for CanJam?


----------



## joe

M3NTAL said:


> The Sennheiser HD800 and the Audeze LCD-2 both came out in 2009, correct?  Yo Grado, where we at with the HEAD-F1 editions for CanJam?


Does this mean I need to come stompin' in my HF-1's?


----------



## M3NTAL

joe said:


> Does this mean I need to come stompin' in my HF-1's?


Those really are a special piece of 'our' history.  People are in for some real treats this year I think!


----------



## joe

* REMINDER! *If you're going to be in attendance at *CanJam SoCal 2021* and would like a badge on your profile for the event, *please send me a PM by clicking here*, and I'll get it added to your profile. Let's not clutter the thread with badge requests (as I will remove those posts.)

That being said, I'm pretty excited to be at CanJam again. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## warrenpchi

DekoniAudio said:


> You forgot to list our prize!



Sorry about that!   I gotchu!


----------



## mrspeakers

Hiya friends, looking forward to seeing (or mostly seeing) you, it's been almost two years since our last show! 

We'll have 6 Stealths at the show, for the curious.


----------



## JonIrenicus

Anyone know if there will be demos of those expensive 3d audio headphone setups?   I remember there being some crazy device that handled the processing that could turn headphones like the sennheiser 820s into real world positional speaker simulators.  The company is called smyth research

https://smyth-research.com/





My dream is to have headphones that can simulate a real world theater with sound coming from all angles, up and down and around.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

mrspeakers said:


> Hiya friends, looking forward to seeing (or mostly seeing) you, it's been almost two years since our last show!
> 
> We'll have 6 Stealths at the show, for the curious.


This is one of my top headphones to audition.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hey old friends, assuming some of you remember me? I just may be able to make it.

Any chance of rekindling the 'member showcase' room for this year, considering (what appears to be) fewer exhibitors attending? I'm not personally able to bring a rig but that would sure add some extra variety and unique flair to the scene.


----------



## AxelCloris

JonIrenicus said:


> Anyone know if there will be demos of those expensive 3d audio headphone setups?   I remember there being some crazy device that handled the processing that could turn headphones like the sennheiser 820s into real world positional speaker simulators.  The company is called smyth research
> 
> https://smyth-research.com/
> 
> ...



Unfortunately Smyth Research isn't exhibiting with us this year, but if you get the chance to audition the A16 anywhere you absolutely should. Hopefully they'll be back at some of our shows in 2022. It's a heck of a demo.


----------



## Watagump

The first page no longer says masks required, has that changed?


----------



## warrenpchi

Watagump said:


> The first page no longer says masks required, has that changed?



Masks are required.

Just in case there is any confusion, CanJam SoCal 2021 efforts to be in compliance with the general public health requirements and recommendations, as specified for Indoor Mega Events, by the CDPH (California Department of Public Health).

https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/Pages/COVID-19/Beyond-Blueprint-Framework.aspx


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> Masks are required.
> 
> Just in case there is any confusion, CanJam SoCal 2021 efforts to be in compliance with the general public health requirements and recommendations, as specified for Indoor Mega Events, by the CDPH (California Department of Public Health).
> 
> https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/Pages/COVID-19/Beyond-Blueprint-Framework.aspx


So you expect more than 1000 attendees?     That is the threshold for a mega event.


----------



## warrenpchi

DecentLevi said:


> Hey old friends, assuming some of you remember me? I just may be able to make it.
> 
> Any chance of rekindling the 'member showcase' room for this year, considering (what appears to be) fewer exhibitors attending? I'm not personally able to bring a rig but that would sure add some extra variety and unique flair to the scene.



Welcome back Levi!  

Seeing as how the show is only days away, there is simply no time with which to implement a change like that.  Having said that, resurrecting the Member Showcase was discussed at one point, but we ultimately decided against it as maintaining security would be too difficult a task, less we ask members showcasing their gear to never leave their rigs, which would have been unreasonable.



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> So you expect more than 1000 attendees?     That is the threshold for a mega event.



Frankly, there is no way to predict what attendance will be.  We are in uncharted waters here.

However, I like to note that every single CanJam I've personally been to since I started attending them in 2013 (see my badges above), have seen *cumulative* attendance over 1,000 attendees.


----------



## xirxes

Speaking of new releases at show, do we have a line on anyone auditioning the new Woo WA7 fireflies v3?


----------



## warrenpchi

xirxes said:


> Speaking of new releases at show, do we have a line on anyone auditioning the new Woo WA7 fireflies v3?



I believe that The Source AV (a Woo Audio dealer) will have one for demo at the show.  @TSAVJason, can you confirm please?


----------



## TSAVJason

warrenpchi said:


> I believe that The Source AV (a Woo Audio dealer) will have one for demo at the show.  @TSAVJason, can you confirm please?




👍🏻 🎁    

Yes we will have a few for sale and one out for audition. It’s a very cool piece. I can’t wait to get peoples impressions on it at CanJam. Unfortunately Woo Audio didn’t make many yet so I took all the inventory he could ship.


----------



## xirxes

TSAVJason said:


> 👍🏻 🎁
> 
> Yes we will have a few for sale and one out for audition. It’s a very cool piece. I can’t wait to get peoples impressions on it at CanJam. Unfortunately Woo Audio didn’t make many yet so I took all the inventory he could ship.


Thank you! Very excited to see if/how they drive the new Stealths. As you have both do you find the new WA7 up to the task?


----------



## TSAVJason

xirxes said:


> Thank you! Very excited to see if/how they drive the new Stealths. As you have both do you find the new WA7 up to the task?




They’ve just arrived this morning so I haven’t had a chance to play with it yet but later today I’ll give my first impression.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

TSAVJason said:


> They’ve just arrived this morning so I haven’t had a chance to play with it yet but later today I’ll give my first impression.


hope you can do a video review.


----------



## TSAVJason

Sorry, I read the shipping/receiving manifests wrong. We won’t receive them until tomorrow


----------



## UmustBKidn

hmss007 said:


> I'm very much looking forward to the show this weekend. It will be my first CanJam and I'm on the hunt for an upgrade to my Bottlehead Crack + Speedball. I'll be bringing my own headphones (ZMF Vérité closed, JHAudio CIEM, HD600, and Focal Elegia) to listen to the various amps at the show.
> 
> What is the best way for me to play my favorite audio tracks through the amps? I will have my iPhone and the CCK, but do I need to bring any other cables or connectors?
> 
> Thanks in advance and looking forward to being part of the community and meeting many of you in person.


From my limited experience, you should:
-Bring your best 1 or 2 cans, with both 3.5mm and 1/4" connectors (be bold, bring balanced!);
-Bring a known audio source (preferably a music player with hi-def tracks, not a phone);
-Bring connectors for your source to a DAC or Amp (RCA Jack's, USB to RCA, whatever your source requires);
-Bring a portable recharging device (for both your source and phone);
-Bring spare batteries for anything that needs them;
-Bring a great whisky for Warren.    ...(pm me for explanation)....


----------



## chriscarstens

I wonder if Toolshed will be there.  I would love to listen to the Darling.


----------



## Edric Li

Will anyone exhibit Vision Ears products?


----------



## warrenpchi

* CanJam Seminar Update! *

I'm not sure how many of you follow Michael Goodman (CEntrance) on Facebook, but here's his latest post!






Yup, that's right, he's got a 40-slide presentation deck ready... *40 slides y'all*!  If you ever wanted to jumpstart (or fill gaps) in your digital audio knowledge, with a live instructor, don't miss this!


----------



## mgoodman (Sep 22, 2021)

Thanks, Warren. LOL, I'm not sure if I should keep the title. If anyone has any suggestions -- let me know! We can go with alternative titles, such as

THE DAC DECK
Jitters Creepers
DAC DAC GO

As well as subheadings, such as

Cultural Learnings to Benefit the Glorious Nation of DACistan

OR just leave it as is 

(Can you tell I'm exhausted? But the seminar will be awesome!)


----------



## Evshrug

There is a certain level of exhaustion that unlocks creativity. It only lasts for a short while before you're absolutely too tired, but when I'm there, I love taking notes!!

All those titles make me titter


----------



## warrenpchi

mgoodman said:


> Cultural Learnings to Benefit the Glorious Nation of DACistan



That reminds me of an *avatar I made for Jude ages ago*:






...the crimes of my misspent Head-Fi youth. 🤣


----------



## UmustBKidn

> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > That reminds me of an *avatar I made for Jude ages ago*:
> ...


----------



## jude

*New Flagship Headphones (Electrostatic And Planar Magnetic), New IEMs, New R2R DAC Tech, Tubes, SHaGging, And More At CanJam SoCal 2021*

​

After over a year-and-a-half since the last CanJam, we look forward to seeing you at CanJam SoCal 2021 later this week!

CanJam returns with new gear from DUNU, Empire Ears, HIFIMAN, Meze Audio, Audeze, 64 Audio, and more. We've missed you all in the year-and-a-half since the last CanJam, and really look forward to seeing you again. CanJam SoCal happens September 25th and 26th, 2021, at the Irvine Marriott in Irvine, California.

_CanJam SoCal 2021 Preview: New Flagships, New IEMs, New R2R DAC Tech, Tubes, SHaGging, And More _- produced by Brian Murphy and Joe Cwik​


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

jude said:


> *New Flagship Headphones (Electrostatic And Planar Magnetic), New IEMs, New R2R DAC Tech, Tubes, SHaGging, And More At CanJam SoCal 2021*
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



Very nice preview video.   Jude should do professional voice overs.   He has a great voice.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Noticeably absent from the preview video are Sennheiser, Chord, Focal and Vision Ears.    Must be travel from Europe.   Why isn't Ultimate Ears there?   They are headquartered in Irvine.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Is there a list of all the new Items on the show


----------



## wazzupi

Florida needs a canjam especially with the less restrictions and it's probably cheaper  !!!


----------



## boxster233

wazzupi said:


> Florida needs a canjam especially with the less restrictions and it's probably cheaper  !!!


Negative


----------



## elira

Is anyone going to have the Chord Anni at CanJam?


----------



## wazzupi

boxster233 said:


> Negative


negative yourself SIR.


----------



## joe

C'mon guys. If you have CanJam event suggestions, please *send them to Ethan*.

So, what are YOU looking to hear and see at *CanJam SoCal 2021*?


----------



## warrenpchi

joe said:


> So, what are YOU looking to hear and see at *CanJam SoCal 2021*?



More than anything else, my friends, by a wide margin!  🥰


----------



## xirxes

Do we have any info on new/high end portable/dongle DAC-Amps at the show?

I def don’t want to miss these in the scrum.


----------



## wazzupi

joe said:


> C'mon guys. If you have CanJam event suggestions, please *send them to Ethan*.
> 
> So, what are YOU looking to hear and see at *CanJam SoCal 2021*?


EVERYTHING !!!  I wish I could attend.


----------



## third_eye

xirxes said:


> Do we have any info on new/high end portable/dongle DAC-Amps at the show?
> 
> I def don’t want to miss these in the scrum.



I will have a THX Onyx on hand with me at the Registration Desk if you would like to try it out.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

joe said:


> C'mon guys. If you have CanJam event suggestions, please *send them to Ethan*.
> 
> So, what are YOU looking to hear and see at *CanJam SoCal 2021*?


Forge
LCD-5
DCA Stealth
SR1A
Meze Elite
Ifi Go Blu
64 Audio Duo


----------



## gadgetgod

Wonder what amazing products there will be at this showcase <3 <3 I just wish I someday see such events in my country too


----------



## warrenpchi

xirxes said:


> Do we have any info on new/high end portable/dongle DAC-Amps at the show?
> 
> I def don’t want to miss these in the scrum.



TSAV will have the AudioQuest DragonFly Cobalt, Clarus Coda, and Questyle M12.  I know this because I have their demos right now, and will be bringing them to the show.

Personally, I can bring a Helm Audio Bolt and an Astell&Kern PEE51 if need be?


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam SoCal 2021 - Updated COVID-19 Event Guidelines:*

As we prepare to host CanJam SoCal 2021, we want you to know that safety is our top priority. With that in mind, we recently updated our safety procedures and requirements to help ensure the health of our attendees, exhibitors, and staff. We want to provide the safest space to enjoy CanJam SoCal 2021, and we have received helpful and positive feedback on the safety measures we are planning to implement at CanJam SoCal 2021.

*Our guidelines will require all CanJam SoCal 2021 attendees, exhibitors, and staff to show proof of full vaccination, or a negative COVID-19 test (both PCR and antigen are acceptable) taken within 72 hours prior to entering CanJam SoCal 2021. Additionally, masks will be required to be worn at all times, regardless of vaccination status.*

Additionally, the following steps will be taken to enhance the safety of CanJam SoCal 2021 attendees, exhibitors, and staff:

We will create more space at the Registration Desk and during the check in process.
We will create more space between booths, along with wider aisles, to reduce congestion and facilitate social distancing.
Hand sanitizers will be placed on every exhibitor table and at the Registration Desk.
The Irvine Marriott has implemented a number of new protocols for guests in response to COVID-19. For more detailed information, please visit: https://whattoexpect.marriott.com/laxir
As is normal practice for indoor events during COVID-19, we will be requiring all attendees, exhibitors, and staff to review and sign an event liability waiver before entering CanJam SoCal 2021. The waiver will be sent in advance to all ticket holder email addresses, and CanJam SoCal attendees can either bring the signed waiver with them, or they can pick up and sign the waiver at the Registration Desk upon check-in at CanJam SoCal 2021.

We will continue to monitor and comply with all applicable laws and regulations from the CDC, the State of California, and the Orange County Health Department.

*We are grateful for the ability to once again host a CanJam event, as we look forward to welcoming you back, and once again seeing all of you, live, and in person!*


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Why isn't Ultimate Ears there?   They are headquartered in Irvine.



Ultimate Ears made a decision to focus on pro audio a few years back, as that is their core competency. I would let you hear my UERM and UE Live, except they're both customs and wouldn't fit you.  



ThanatosVI said:


> Is there a list of all the new Items on the show



The preview video would be the closest thing.  It would be impossible to compile a comprehensive list because, in many cases, not even exhibitors are absolutely sure of what they are bringing yet... such is to be expected in the case of flagshipalooza years like this one.


----------



## Audio Addict

This was posted on Headphone.com forums of what they will have at their table(s):
________________

Figured we could give you all a sneak peak at what will be at our booth!


Forge 8/100 Ohm
Forge 32/300 Ohm
Zaehl HM1 Headphone Amplifier - Zähl HM1 Headphones Mixing Amplifier 11
Enleum Amp 23-R - https://enleum.com/ 5
Symphonium Audio Helios - Helios – Symphonium Audio 2
Dan Clark Audio Stealth
Meze Audio ELITE
Meze Audio Empyrean Phoenix - EMPYREAN PHOENIX | Meze Audio - Sound. Comfort. Design. True audio. 2
Hifiman Susvara
Final Audio D8000 Pro
Final Audio A8000
Focal Utopia
Focal Stellia
Focal Clear Mg
Focal Clear
Focal Radiance
Focal Celestee
Audeze LCD-XC 2021
Audeze LCD-X 2021
Sadly no LCD-5
Empire Ears Legend EVO
Thieaudio Clarivoyance
Thieaudio Monarch
Moondrop Variations
iFi Audio GO Blu
Haven’t listed everything but some of the heavy hitters are in there!


----------



## xirxes

warrenpchi said:


> TSAV will have the AudioQuest DragonFly Cobalt, Clarus Coda, and Questyle M12.  I know this because I have their demos right now, and will be bringing them to the show.
> 
> Personally, I can bring a Helm Audio Bolt and an Astell&Kern PEE51 if need be?


I have the cobalt currently, looking for more power to run Stealth, and higher quality if it’s possible in the bargain!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Audio Addict said:


> This was posted on Headphone.com forums of what they will have at their table(s):
> ________________
> 
> Figured we could give you all a sneak peak at what will be at our booth!
> ...


Do you know how much time it takes to audition that many products?


----------



## joe

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Do you know how much time it takes to audition that many products?


Sounds like you'll be at CanJam all weekend. 

ONE OF US. ONE OF US. ONE OF US.


----------



## Audio Addict

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Do you know how much time it takes to audition that many products?


I was just passing the list along but less than auditioning everything at CanJam this weekend 😉😉.  

The Forge may be what you want to priotize as earlier someone mentioned you most likely were going home with an Amp and Sound Amplifier but maybe you only need to audition the Nautilus so the two Forges could be crossed off your list 👍👍


----------



## warrenpchi

Audio Addict said:


> Nautilus






xirxes said:


> I have the cobalt currently, looking for more power to run Stealth, and higher quality if it’s possible in the bargain!



I think it's very possible that you'll want more than a dongle.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Audio Addict said:


> This was posted on Headphone.com forums of what they will have at their table(s):
> ________________
> 
> Figured we could give you all a sneak peak at what will be at our booth!
> ...


I can't attend but with those items I'd spend significant time at your booth


----------



## elira

xirxes said:


> I have the cobalt currently, looking for more power to run Stealth, and higher quality if it’s possible in the bargain!


The ddHiFi TC44B works fine. But I don’t have a Cobalt, so not sure how it compares.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Audio Addict said:


> I was just passing the list along but less than auditioning everything at CanJam this weekend 😉😉.
> 
> The Forge may be what you want to priotize as earlier someone mentioned you most likely were going home with an Amp and Sound Amplifier but maybe you only need to audition the Nautilus so the two Forges could be crossed off your list 👍👍


Will Justin be bringing in a Nautilus?   I wouldn't mind hearing it.   I am not sure I want to spend that much on a tube amp.    Given its size, my wife is sure to ask questions.


----------



## Audio Addict

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Will Justin be bringing in a Nautilus?   I wouldn't mind hearing it.   I am not sure I want to spend that much on a tube amp.    Given its size, my wife is sure to ask questions.


Sorry, I don't know.  I just copied what Headphones.com posted on their forum as Head-Fi's preview video only specifically mentioned the Forge.  You could reach out to Justin to see if one will be at CanJam.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

I'm checked in!

Anyone got dinner plans tonight if you're here already?


----------



## warrenpchi

Sebastien Chiu said:


> I'm checked in!
> 
> Anyone got dinner plans tonight if you're here already?



Dude!  🤣  Even us Head-Fi guys aren't there yet!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

warrenpchi said:


> Dude!  🤣  Even us Head-Fi guys aren't there yet!



I'm probably one of the first (if not the first!) people here for the show lol. We were out seeing family and friends in and around LA, and figured we would make a vacation out of it.


----------



## warrenpchi

Should give Rosson a call to see if he's free?


----------



## TSAVJason

The new WA7 Fireflies gen3 have arrived


----------



## arnaud

warrenpchi said:


> Unfortunately, no.  Some seminars from past CanJams have been, but I just don't think we'll have the manpower to spare this time around.  Sorry.


That’s too bad, there were funny moments on previous panels when some vendors talked science of headphones . I won’t go as far to say as peer review would be required but I wish you provided virtual access to canjam for those of us who are a long way off to being able to join physically.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

TSAVJason said:


> The new WA7 Fireflies gen3 have arrived


Okay.  I am adding this to my list.


----------



## xirxes

TSAVJason said:


> The new WA7 Fireflies gen3 have arrived


Purdy! Offering early bird rates at the show or only direct through Woo?


----------



## arnaud

Chefguru said:


> No chance at the SRx9000 right?



Seems like it sounds soo good Stax is worried about overshadowing all the other releases if they bring it to this particular Canjam ;-p. And/or Jude isn’t happy about the independent unveiling from head-fi (maybe it’s time you visit Tokyo again @jude  )


----------



## DecentLevi

xirxes said:


> Wanted to compile a wishlist here so that other Jammers and. Maybe a few vendors can note if this gear would be around for audition!
> 
> kennerton Rognir
> Focal Stellia
> ...


+1 for Kennerton: Thror, Rognir & maybe Thekk & Wodan!
+1 for ZMF Verite open and closed (I somehow missed those last time, never tried yet!)

If anyone can bring these, give us a clue how to find you for a brief try, or maybe you can work something out leaving it with a vendor there.

I'm flying in from Seattle again just for this, exploring new gear and mingling. Looking forward to new gear of all categories (I'm more open minded that when I started but still not into wireless - since I'm oldschool ).

Also if anyone has a good deal on a Stax Lambda L700 compatible metal headband please let me know. I'm badly in need of one.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

warrenpchi said:


> Should give Rosson a call to see if he's free?



Already stopped by the office 😉


----------



## TaronL (Sep 22, 2021)

xirxes said:


> kennerton Rognir
> Focal Stellia
> ZMF Verite closed
> Sony Z1R
> ...


A couple teasers of what we'll have the following at our booth (plus others)

Focal's entire line-up
DCA Stealth
Meze Audio ELITE
Meze Audio Empyrean Phoenix
Hifiman Susvara
Final Audio D8000 Pro
Enleum Amp 23-R
Headphones.com x Ampsandsound Forge (8/100 & 32/300 variants)
iFi Audio GO Blu
Zaehl HM-1 https://hm1.zaehl.com/en/
Audeze LCD-X & XC 2021 edition
Rosson Audio Design RAD-0
Symphonium Audio Helios https://www.symphoniumaudio.com/products/helios
Empire Ears Legend EVO

Unfortunately our X-Sabre 3 just cleared customs today so will not be making it to the show in time.


----------



## warrenpchi

arnaud said:


> That’s too bad, there were funny moments on previous panels when some vendors talked science of headphones . I won’t go as far to say as peer review would be required but I wish you provided virtual access to canjam for those of us who are a long way off to being able to join physically.



Oh, I expect there to be plenty of humor here as well!   I wish we could film them, really do, but we're going to be short-staffed this year as-is.  

That said, if anybody attending the Seminars feel like recording them on their phones or something, and posting them, I don't imagine anybody in attendance will have a problem with that.  However, that's an hour of work - not to mention phone battery life - and I would feel bad even making that request... so I won't.



arnaud said:


> Seems like it sounds soo good Stax is worried about overshadowing all the other releases if they bring it to this particular Canjam



So generous of them! 



DecentLevi said:


> I'm flying in from Seattle again just for this, exploring new gear and mingling. Looking forward to new gear of all categories (I'm more open minded that when I started but still not into wireless - since I'm oldschool ).



When are you wheels down?  And are you staying at the Marriott?



Sebastien Chiu said:


> Already stopped by the office 😉



Lol, of course you did! 



TaronL said:


> A couple teasers of what we'll have the following at our booth



Who's coming from the crew?  I expect Alan since he's already here.  Andrew?


----------



## DecentLevi

I'm still looking for a place to stay, more like hostel prices. Also for anyone flying in, another great thing about this Irvine location is that it's literally within walking distance from the SNA (John Wayne) airport! I actually walked to my AirBNB last year then walked to the event.

Also any consensus on nametags? I for one have a hard time remembering real names matched to Head-Fi handles so in my book nametags with HF handles would be slick.


----------



## TaronL

warrenpchi said:


> Who's coming from the crew? I expect Alan since he's already here. Andrew?


Almost the whole crew is attending. Those of us in Canada got our COVID tests done in the office and and happily failed (negative tests ).

Andrew L - CEO
Myself
Andrew (Resolve)
Grover
Theo (Precogvision)
Alan
April - I know quite a few have chatted with her through live chat / email
Paul


----------



## warrenpchi

DecentLevi said:


> Also any consensus on nametags? I for one have a hard time remembering real names matched to Head-Fi handles so in my book nametags with HF handles would be slick.



Ooh, it might have been a while since you've come to a CanJam.   Not only do we not have nametags, we don't even have badges anymore.  Now we have wristbands.



TaronL said:


> Almost the whole crew is attending. Those of us in Canada got our COVID tests done in the office and and happily failed (negative tests ).
> 
> Andrew L - CEO
> Myself
> ...



Wow, that's a lot!    Makes sense though, the two best places to be this coming weekend are Irvine and Sochi, and I think you guys chose wisely!


----------



## aaf evo

TaronL said:


> A couple teasers of what we'll have the following at our booth (plus others)
> 
> Focal's entire line-up
> DCA Stealth
> ...



Ooooohhh I’ll be keeping my eyes peeled from Susvara + 23-R thoughts


----------



## xmr0613

TaronL said:


> A couple teasers of what we'll have the following at our booth (plus others)
> 
> Focal's entire line-up
> DCA Stealth
> ...


Does this list include Resolve


----------



## warrenpchi

TaronL said:


> Andrew (Resolve)





xmr0613 said:


> Does this list include Resolve



Yup!


----------



## Sajid Amit

xmr0613 said:


> Does this list include Resolve


Awaiting impressions on the EVO, so I can get back into IEMs!


----------



## abheybir

I envy you all! I wish someday to see such events in India


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Sajid Amit said:


> Awaiting impressions on the EVO, so I can get back into IEMs!


There are several out now.  You can find them on the Empire Ears thread.   I've heard it and the reviews line up with what I heard.


----------



## Sajid Amit

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> There are several out now.  You can find them on the Empire Ears thread.   I've heard it and the reviews line up with what I heard.


Cool. Would still like to hear what Mr Resolve has to say.



abheybir said:


> I envy you all! I wish someday to see such events in India


Going to India soon and arranging an informal meetup of audiophiles. About 20 or so have signed up. PM me if interested lol.


----------



## Makiah S

xirxes said:


> Wanted to compile a wishlist here so that other Jammers and. Maybe a few vendors can note if this gear would be around for audition!
> 
> kennerton Rognir
> Focal Stellia
> ...


I may bring my CX along with the solid silver cable I got from @teds headfood


----------



## abheybir

Sajid Amit said:


> Going to India soon and arranging an informal meetup of audiophiles. About 20 or so have signed up. PM me if interested lol.


sajid bhai already a part of that meet 
Will see you soon!!


----------



## UmustBKidn

jude said:


> *New Flagship Headphones (Electrostatic And Planar Magnetic), New IEMs, New R2R DAC Tech, Tubes, SHaGging, And More At CanJam SoCal 2021*
> 
> ​
> 
> ...




Great video! Thank you for that. Good to see Jude and Warren, I'll be virtually raising a toast to you guys this weekend.


----------



## Sajid Amit

abheybir said:


> sajid bhai already a part of that meet
> Will see you soon!!


🙌🏻


----------



## xirxes

Mshenay said:


> I may bring my CX along with the solid silver cable I got from @teds headfood


Wouldn’t mind a silver listen. I will be bringing my Wywires platinum DCA terminated


----------



## jwbrent (Sep 23, 2021)

Will there be vendor discounts for the show like at past shows?


----------



## warrenpchi

Sajid Amit said:


> Awaiting impressions on the EVO, so I can get back into IEMs!



@Sajid Amit, gonna miss you.  I hope you can get to a CanJam somewhere soon, I think you'd truly enjoy it!  



UmustBKidn said:


> Great video! Thank you for that. Good to see Jude and Warren, I'll be virtually raising a toast to you guys this weekend.



Thanks bro!  Still gutted that you won't be here.  Just, doesn't feel quite right to me, know what I mean? 



xirxes said:


> Wouldn’t mind a silver listen. I will be bringing my Wywires platinum DCA terminated



Years ago, I was at an audio event premiering a new set of speakers.  Also at that event was WyWires, as they were providing the interconnects, and debuting their new Diamond Series speaker cable.  Sounded great, looked gorgeous, and so I joked with Alex Sventitsky (WyWires) that he should make me headphone cables like that.

That joke turned on me.

Two months later, I'm at RMAF, and Alex hands me the world's one and only WyWires Diamond Series headphone cable (terminated for Audeze).  Not red, not platinum, DIAMOND.  As I was a little goofier then, I decided I'd walk around with that python coiled around my neck, listening to my LCD-X and LCD-XC, as I cruised the show.  Once I got a quiet moment to myself, I actually sat down and listened listened... and that's when I realized the depths to which Alex punked me...

Though it's unwieldy as ***, to this day, that is by far the best Audeze cable I've ever heard.


----------



## xirxes

warrenpchi said:


> @Sajid Amit, gonna miss you.  I hope you can get to a CanJam somewhere soon, I think you'd truly enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The feel and hard coil on the platinum is….unfortunate.

im considering asking Dan at DCA to wrap it in his Vivo sleeve! (Not really what sacrelidge) But if someone made the platinum HP cables fidelity with DCA’s Vivo weight, feel and non-microphonics…. They would have hit true nirvana.


----------



## third_eye (Sep 23, 2021)

*64 Audio* - 15% off IEMs (excluding the A2e and A3e)

*Atlas Cables* - 10% off Atlas Cables purchased at the show

*Bloom Audio *- Visit booth for Show Specials on Eletech and Burson Audio products

*Dekoni Audio* - 25% coupon code for orders placed at the show, with free shipping
                         - Free samples of Mercury and Gemini eartips as well as headphone cleaning wipes

*Ferrum Audio* - 10% off Ferrum Audio products purchased at the show

*Headphones.com* - 10% off Focal headphones

*Noble Audio* - 20% off available units at the show

*Qobuz *- Free 90 day trial subscriptions, pick up a card from the Registration Desk

*The Source AV* - 10% off all products at the show


----------



## Audio Addict

xirxes said:


> The feel and hard coil on the platinum is….unfortunate.
> 
> im considering asking Dan at DCA to wrap it in his Vivo sleeve! (Not really what sacrelidge) But if someone made the platinum HP cables fidelity with DCA’s Vivo weight, feel and non-microphonics…. They would have hit true nirvana.


Do you have the thin white platinum?  You should reach out to Alex to discuss.


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> Though it's unwieldy as ***, to this day, that is by far the best Audeze cable I've ever heard.


Interesting... Would LOVE to give that one a listen with my ZMF VO and VC!!



xirxes said:


> The feel and hard coil on the platinum is….unfortunate.


I bought the Platinum for my ZMF cans, and love its sound! 
Yeah, I wish it were more supple / flexible, but since I only use it at home with my desktop setup - I can live with it.


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> Interesting... Would LOVE to give that one a listen with my ZMF VO and VC!!



I'll bring it to the show.


----------



## Audeze

We’re really looking forward to CanJam – it’ll be our first show in a long, long time, and we have some great new products to demo for you. Audeze will have booths F4,5,6. Due to the Covid restrictions, we’ll have 4 demo stations available, and they’ll be spread out across our tables. We will have *all *of our models available for demo (like Euclid, LCDi3, *and* the revised X and XC), but we’ll also have 2 dedicated demo areas. One for the new LCD-5 using the Weiss 502 amp/DAC. The other for the CRBN using a Chord Hugo TT2 (as the DAC) with either an LTA Z10e or Mjolnir amp. Song selection will be via  Qobuz, with many tunes stored locally on the iPads in case the WiFi in the Ballroom is flakey. Of course, we’ll have replacement eartips for all the in-ear demos. Please note the Marriott hotel itself requires masks. We look forward to seeing you at CanJam! Attached is a map of the CanJam show made for us by the CDC illustrating Audeze’s location.


----------



## tinny

Based on the scavenger card list, does this mean that the vendor list on the CanJam SoCal 2021 website is no longer accurate?


----------



## warrenpchi

tinny said:


> Based on the scavenger card list, does this mean that the vendor list on the CanJam SoCal 2021 website is no longer accurate?



How does the SHaG card invalidate the exhibitor list?


----------



## third_eye

tinny said:


> Based on the scavenger card list, does this mean that the vendor list on the CanJam SoCal 2021 website is no longer accurate?


Not all exhibitors are participating in the Scavenger Hunt.


----------



## tinny

third_eye said:


> Not all exhibitors are participating in the Scavenger Hunt.


Thanks for the clarification! I was just concerned if there was a limited amount of vendors due to COVID restrictions.


----------



## TSAVJason

xirxes said:


> Thank you! Very excited to see if/how they drive the new Stealths. As you have both do you find the new WA7 up to the task?



I’m had time this morning to have a good listen. It definitely has the power to drive the DCA Stealth at about 3/4 on the VC it’s pretty loud to my ears. What I notice about the Stealth is it is location sensitive on your head, more so than other headphones. But the WA7 gen3 is definitely a player in the headphone world. Way more power and headroom over its previous iteration. I found the Meze Elite and Empyrean to have great synergy with the WA7 gen3. On the Meze units it was loud, clean and warm using the WA7 gen3 at nearly half on the VC. 

Go Woo Audio! 👍🏻


----------



## TSAVJason

Folks have asked what we are bringing. Well, the entire stores headphone department ….😂😂😂 just kidding.

Amps&Sound
Astell & Kern 
AudioQuest 
Audeze 
Chord
Clarus
Cobra Cables
DCA (all)
Empire Ear (5 models)
Focal (all)
Grado (premium only)
HEDD 
Headamp 
Kimber Kable
Meze 99, Empyrean
Nordost
Sennheiser 
Shozy Pola & Pola 39
Sony 
SPL
Stax 
Moon by Sim Audio
Questyle 
Weiss 

New releases for demo:
Woo Audio WA7 gen3
McIntosh MHA200 
Meze Elite
DCA Stealth


----------



## NemoThyGreat

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1
> ...


third_eye-L-1


----------



## joe

NemoThyGreat said:


> third_eye-L-1


I think you mean NemoThyGreat-L-1…. Unless you’re buying @third_eye a shirt.


----------



## AudioJon

I don't have any type of portable device containing music. Will exhibitors have music for me to choose from?

Also, can I purchase tickets online, on Sunday?

Thanks!


----------



## NemoThyGreat

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1
> ...


NemoThyGreat-L-1


----------



## jwbrent

TSAVJason said:


> Folks have asked what we are bringing. Well, the entire stores headphone department ….😂😂😂 just kidding.
> 
> Amps&Sound
> Astell & Kern
> ...



Any new DAC product release from Chord?


----------



## TSAVJason

jwbrent said:


> Any new DAC product release from Chord?



Unfortunately the Anni isn’t going to make it in time for CanJam


----------



## jwbrent (Sep 23, 2021)

@TSAVJason, I was hoping more for an updated Mojo with the same tap count as the Hugo 2. 😉


----------



## third_eye

AudioJon said:


> Also, can I purchase tickets online, on Sunday?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, tickets can be purchased online on Sunday.


----------



## TSAVJason

jwbrent said:


> @TSAVJason, I was hoping more for an updated Mojo with the same tap count as the Hugo 2. 😉



Hey JW, I hope you’re well. 

You’ll see revised and new products around Christmas is what Chord is telling us. Chord is never on time and always announces long before it’s available. I find it a little annoying they tease so far out in front of releases.


----------



## NemoThyGreat

AudioJon said:


> I don't have any type of portable device containing music. Will exhibitors have music for me to choose from?
> 
> Also, can I purchase tickets online, on Sunday?
> 
> Thanks!


Just use YouTube, and yes you can buy a ticket for Sunday only


----------



## jwbrent

TSAVJason said:


> Hey JW, I hope you’re well.
> 
> You’ll see revised and new products around Christmas is what Chord is telling us. Chord is never on time and always announces long before it’s available. I find it a little annoying they tease so far out in front of releases.



ok, good to know, maybe what I hope for will be a reality soon.


----------



## TSAVJason

third_eye said:


> *64 Audio* - 15% off IEMs (excluding the A2e and A3e)
> 
> *Atlas Cables* - 10% off Atlas Cables purchased at the show
> 
> ...



Well, not exactly. We at TSAV have a minimum 10% on all products but we have some great deals this weekend that are much deeper than 10% off. 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## elira

TSAVJason said:


> Well, not exactly. We at TSAV have a minimum 10% on all products but we have some great deals this weekend that are much deeper than 10% off. 👍🏻👍🏻


I’m glad you said at minimum instead of “up to 10%”.


----------



## KG Jag

The waiver (the link to which I received in an e-mail) appears to cover, or attempts to cover, far more than issues pertaining to COVID.


----------



## elira

KG Jag said:


> The waiver (the link to which I received in an e-mail) appears to cover, or attempts to cover, far more than issues pertaining to COVID.


Yeah, it seems to be very broad, and extend to infinite.


----------



## Makiah S

xirxes said:


> Wouldn’t mind a silver listen. I will be bringing my Wywires platinum DCA terminated


Well CX won't quite fit... but I'll have the silver DCA no worries!



Audeze said:


> We’re really looking forward to CanJam – it’ll be our first show in a long, long time, and we have some great new products to demo for you. Audeze will have booths F4,5,6. Due to the Covid restrictions, we’ll have 4 demo stations available, and they’ll be spread out across our tables. We will have *all *of our models available for demo (like Euclid, LCDi3, *and* the revised X and XC), but we’ll also have 2 dedicated demo areas. One for the new LCD-5 using the Weiss 502 amp/DAC. The other for the CRBN using a Chord Hugo TT2 (as the DAC) with either an LTA Z10e or Mjolnir amp. Song selection will be via Qobuz, with many tunes stored locally on the iPads in case the WiFi in the Ballroom is flakey. Of course, we’ll have replacement eartips for all the in-ear demos. Please note the Marriott hotel itself requires masks. We look forward to seeing you at CanJam! Attached is a map of the CanJam show made for us by the CDC illustrating Audeze’s location.







I have a Mjolnir amp and I love it, tho surely I'm not the only one curious to hear this combo


----------



## Evshrug (Sep 23, 2021)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Noticeably absent from the preview video are Sennheiser, Chord, Focal and Vision Ears.    Must be travel from Europe.   Why isn't Ultimate Ears there?   They are headquartered in Irvine.


I’ll be there independently (The Source AV agreed to let me hang out and answer questions at their booth, I’ll be testing stuff too!), but Sennheiser decided not to attend any trade shows in 2021 due to Covid.


----------



## TSAVJason

Evshrug said:


> I’ll be there independently (The Source AV agreed to let me hang out at their booth, I’ll be testing stuff too!), but Sennheiser decided not to attend any trade shows in 2021 due to Covid.



To be fair to Sennheisers decision they did send a lot of product to sell at special show pricing. So there is still a Sennheiser display just manned by TSAV instead of a Sennheiser representative and I might add with great deals. In LA shows Sennheiser likes to team up with TSAV and we enjoy their company


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Just a quick notice about our ear tip protocol to all those who plan on stopping by our booth (E8) this weekend:

Our fully vaccinated staff will be wiping down our earphones after each use with 70% isopropyl alcohol (they will wear nitrile gloves, to protect their hands from over-drying).
The earphones will be provided to listeners _without_ ear tips.
Listeners will be provided a selection of ear tips to choose from, whether silicone (S/M/L) or foam. If you're unsure of which size would fit you best, please choose the foam tips. If you have your own set of favored ear tips that you've brought, please use your own.
While we don't recommend regularly cleaning out your ear canals for cerumen, in order to facilitate the cleaning process, we ask that you do so prior to listening. We'll provide Q-tips if you haven't done so in advance.
Please use the _same_ pair of ear tips for the entire time you spend at the DUNU booth. Remove the ear tips when you're finished with one model, before requesting to listen to another model.
When you're completely finished listening to everything you want, please take the ear tips with you. _They're yours to keep_.
Only the ear tip protocol has changed this year. It is mostly experimental in nature, for convenience and to err on the side of caution. Fomite transmission has been long established not to be a major source of transmission for SARS-CoV-2.

Otherwise, feel free to stick around and chat! We miss interacting with everyone!


----------



## Evshrug

TSAVJason said:


> To be fair to Sennheisers decision they did send a lot of product to sell at special show pricing. So there is still a Sennheiser display just manned by TSAV instead of a Sennheiser representative and I might add with great deals. In LA shows Sennheiser likes to team up with TSAV and we enjoy their company


Well, I can absolutely help in that area! I have most of the current Sennheiser headphones at home, and good experience with them for any questions 

HEADS UP for anyone else coming from out of town: Friday has indeed booked all the show rates available, BUT just now I was able to set it up so I get the show rate on Saturday and Sunday night!!! 🤑


----------



## Makiah S

Evshrug said:


> Well, I can absolutely help in that area! I have most of the current Sennheiser headphones at home, and good experience with them for any questions
> 
> HEADS UP for anyone else coming from out of town: Friday has indeed booked all the show rates available, BUT just now I was able to set it up so I get the show rate on Saturday and Sunday night!!! 🤑


For what it's worth I'll mention rental cars close to John Wayne Airport seem to be all booked up. I was advised to call in the morning to see if there was any early returns or no shows 

Safe travels every one and see ya Saturday!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

TSAVJason said:


> To be fair to Sennheisers decision they did send a lot of product to sell at special show pricing. So there is still a Sennheiser display just manned by TSAV instead of a Sennheiser representative and I might add with great deals. In LA shows Sennheiser likes to team up with TSAV and we enjoy their company


Nice.   Will you have the IE900 at the show?


----------



## joe

Mshenay said:


> For what it's worth I'll mention rental cars close to John Wayne Airport seem to be all booked up. I was advised to call in the morning to see if there was any early returns or no shows
> 
> Safe travels every one and see ya Saturday!


Note: It's a pretty short Uber ride from John Wayne Airport to the Irvine Marriott.


----------



## Makiah S (Sep 23, 2021)

joe said:


> Note: It's a pretty short Uber ride from John Wayne Airport to the Irvine Marriott.


That and Irvine Marriott has a shuttle that runs every :15th and :45th minute of the hour from the airport straight to the hotel


----------



## Sebastien Chiu (Sep 23, 2021)

Evshrug said:


> I’ll be there independently (The Source AV agreed to let me hang out and answer questions at their booth, I’ll be testing stuff too!), but Sennheiser decided not to attend any trade shows in 2021 due to Covid.





DUNU-Topsound said:


> Just a quick notice about our ear tip protocol to all those who plan on stopping by our booth (E8) this weekend:
> 
> Our fully vaccinated staff will be wiping down our earphones after each use with 70% isopropyl alcohol (they will wear nitrile gloves, to protect their hands from over-drying).
> The earphones will be provided to listeners _without_ ear tips.
> ...



So excited to see you both (and finally meet team DUNU!)

For those wondering where to find me since that's what we are doing, I will be with headphones.com for the most part!


----------



## TSAVJason

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Nice.   Will you have the IE900 at the show?



I believe so. I’m not sure how many we’ll have for sale. It’s really best to ask TSAVWayne


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Sebastien Chiu said:


> So excited to see you both (and finally meet team DUNU!)
> 
> For those wondering where to find me since that's what we are doing, I will be with headphones.com for the most part!



Likewise! And just so you know, there are a few goodies we're bringing that will get you bug-eyed!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Likewise! And just so you know, there are a few goodies we're bringing that will get you bug-eyed!



It's almost like you guys know me or something!


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> I'll bring it to the show.


I am not bringing my ZMF cans to the show. FYI in case you're bringing the cable just for me...
(I appreciate it anyhow!!!!)


----------



## NovaFlyer

Mshenay said:


> For what it's worth I'll mention rental cars close to John Wayne Airport seem to be all booked up. I was advised to call in the morning to see if there was any early returns or no shows
> 
> Safe travels every one and see ya Saturday!


When I arrived at Hertz this evening, they were all booked.  If you have an existing reservation, seems you're good to go.  But as others have already mentioned, the Marriott is extremely close to SNA - Uber and the Marriott shuttle are available.



Zachik said:


> I am not bringing my ZMF cans to the show. FYI in case you're bringing the cable just for me...
> (I appreciate it anyhow!!!!)


I did bring my Socrates


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> I am not bringing my ZMF cans to the show. FYI in case you're bringing the cable just for me...
> (I appreciate it anyhow!!!!)



Too late, I brought it anyway! 😃






The calm before the storm…


----------



## Barnstormer13

For what possible reason am I in an airport at 4:30 AM?


----------



## BoyNamedSue

Sorry if this question has already been asked, but would a photocopy of our vax card suffice, or do we need to bring the official, hard copy?


----------



## Odin412

Ticket: Check
Mask: Check
Excited: Check!

The thing that I'm most excited about is that this CanJam is actually happening. With a number of other audio shows being delayed or cancelled altogether (like RMAF, unfortunately) it's good to see this show going forward as planned. Many thanks to the team that's been pulling this together - great job!

Looking forward to seeing you all this weekend.


----------



## third_eye

BoyNamedSue said:


> Sorry if this question has already been asked, but would a photocopy of our vax card suffice, or do we need to bring the official, hard copy?


Photocopy is ok. See you soon!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Odin412 said:


> Ticket: Check
> Mask: Check
> Excited: Check!
> 
> ...


Don't forget your vaccination card.


----------



## tinny

BoyNamedSue said:


> Sorry if this question has already been asked, but would a photocopy of our vax card suffice, or do we need to bring the official, hard copy?


Seems like a picture or a digital copy will be fine! 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2021-september-25-26-2021.926435/post-16567176


----------



## toaster

Psyched for so many honest impressions incoming…


----------



## nycdoi

Does anybody plan to do a live stream of canjam?


----------



## nway (Sep 24, 2021)

Sorry for the noob questions, but:

Are we expected to bring our own portable DAC, amp, and a DAP or phone with music on it? Or will every headphone already be paired with everything necessary to demo it? Basically, I'm wondering if I should be bringing anything other than my ticket and vaccine card. I know people sometimes bring their own equipment because they _want _to try it with different things, but I'm wondering if I _need _to.
I notice the ticket is just a generic template with my name on it. There's no code to scan, right? And is it enough to have it on my phone, or would I actually need to bring the 8.5"x11" hard copy?
Just curious, any other Irvine locals going? I actually live just 10 minutes away, and my office is actually in the same _plaza _as the Irvine Marriott. 

Has CanJam SoCal been hosted at Irvine before? Not sure if it's always in the same place, or if it rotates between OC/LA/SD/etc.


----------



## Odin412

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Don't forget your vaccination card.


Thanks for the reminder! I have both a scanned version of the CDC paper card and the California QR code on my phone so I should be all set.


----------



## hmss007

Are folks meeting up tonight preshow? I’d love to be included if so.
Thanks


----------



## Odin412

nway said:


> Sorry for the noob questions, but:
> 
> Are we expected to bring our own portable DAC, amp, and a DAP or phone with music on it? Or will every headphone already be paired with everything necessary to demo it? Basically, I'm wondering if I should be bringing anything other than my ticket and vaccine card. I know people sometimes bring their own equipment because they _want _to try it with different things, but I'm wondering if I _need _to.
> I notice the ticket is just a generic template with my name on it. There's no code to scan, right? And is it enough to have it on my phone, or would I actually need to bring the 8.5"x11" hard copy?
> ...



Welcome to CanJam! (Sorry about your wallet...) It's going to be fun! You don't have to bring anything - everything is set up to enjoy the various headphones. CanJam SoCal has been in Irvine before (across from South Coast Plaza) and around LA Live (I forget which hotel - Marriott maybe?). I don't know if there is a deliberate pattern to the locations.


----------



## joe

nway said:


> Sorry for the noob questions, but:
> 
> Are we expected to bring our own portable DAC, amp, and a DAP or phone with music on it? Or will every headphone already be paired with everything necessary to demo it? Basically, I'm wondering if I should be bringing anything other than my ticket and vaccine card. I know people sometimes bring their own equipment because they _want _to try it with different things, but I'm wondering if I _need _to.
> I notice the ticket is just a generic template with my name on it. There's no code to scan, right? And is it enough to have it on my phone, or would I actually need to bring the 8.5"x11" hard copy?
> ...



1) Anyone showing a headphone should have a laptop, tablet or DAP for you to use, but if you have your own portable setup (even if its just your phone), many will allow you to use your own music. This varies by exhibitor, though.

2) Oh your phone is fine, we just need to verify it!

We were in Irvine last year, prior to that was downtown LA, and then before that was Costa Mesa. (We get around.)


----------



## NovaFlyer

warrenpchi said:


> Too late, I brought it anyway! 😃
> 
> 
> 
> The calm before the storm…


And then the hordes will descend.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Barnstormer13 said:


> For what possible reason am I in an airport at 4:30 AM?


Hopefully you have some salmon in that case!


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> Hopefully you have some salmon in that case!


...or pizza with reindeer sausage toping. Loved it when I visited AK


----------



## gancanjam

Apart from listening to the demo units in the exhibitors booth, will there be HeadFi-er meet up stations as well to demo each others personal equipment ?


----------



## xirxes

gancanjam said:


> Apart from listening to the demo units in the exhibitors booth, will there be HeadFi-er meet up stations as well to demo each others personal equipment ?


I’m looking to experience ZMF cans if I can! Will have DCA Wywires platinum cables, XI audio Broadway amp abd Dragonfly cobalt with me for auditions


----------



## joe

gancanjam said:


> Apart from listening to the demo units in the exhibitors booth, will there be HeadFi-er meet up stations as well to demo each others personal equipment ?


No, at least not the vein of stations. @warrenpchi *posted here on the topic*. That being said, a lot of members are pretty cool about letting other people listen to their portable rigs. It never hurts to ask!


----------



## Barnstormer13

Zachik said:


> ...or pizza with reindeer sausage toping. Loved it when I visited AK


Must have visited Moose’s Tooth pizza. The beer there is pretty good too.



NovaFlyer said:


> Hopefully you have some salmon in that case!


Sorrry to disappoint. If I had thought about it I definitely would have. Next year.


----------



## Zachik

Barnstormer13 said:


> Must have visited Moose’s Tooth pizza. The beer there is pretty good too.


I won't be surprised if that was the place!! Have to dig up the old photos from 3-4 years ago to confirm...


----------



## winning_sound (Sep 24, 2021)

Hello everyone,

We're a new headphone company named VZR Audio and we're thrilled to publically exhibit for the 1st time ever at CanJam SoCal 2021!

Our debut product, the VZR Model One, was built for audiophile gamers: folks who are passionate about high-quality audio reproduction for both music, content creation, as well as gaming (via our detachable boom mic!) Our team is composed of obsessive audiophiles (read about us here) who want to make hi-fi sound accessible to audiophiles and gamers alike, without breaking the bank.

We've sent out review units to gaming outlets who've raved about the sound (see reviews here) as well as some audiophile outlets. The audiophile outlets we've sent to still haven't published measurements (we're very supportive of third-party measurements.) So, in the meantime, if you're curious about how it sounds, feel free to stop by *booth D8* at CanJam starting tomorrow!

We'll be powering our headphones with the debut of Monolith's top-of-the-line Liquid Platinum DAC (using the flagship AKM AK4499EQ), designed by Alex Cavali, for a high-end listening experience!

We're excited to meet the CanJam community there!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

xirxes said:


> I’m looking to experience ZMF cans if I can! Will have DCA Wywires platinum cables, XI audio Broadway amp abd Dragonfly cobalt with me for auditions


I have my verite closed with me.   If you find me, you can listen to them.


----------



## xirxes

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I have my verite closed with me.   If you find me, you can listen to them.


I’ll be hunting PM with info? Or else I’ll be the one yelling “Hawaiian??? HAWAIIAN???”


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> I won't be surprised if that was the place!! Have to dig up the old photos from 3-4 years ago to confirm...


Was thinking the same place.  I prefer Hearth Artisian Pizza over Moose’s Tooth though.


----------



## abheybir

Will there be any online streaming of the seminars?


----------



## rhart00

nway said:


> Sorry for the noob questions, but:
> ....
> Just curious, any other Irvine locals going? I actually live just 10 minutes away, and my office is actually in the same _plaza _as the Irvine Marriott.
> 
> Has CanJam SoCal been hosted at Irvine before? Not sure if it's always in the same place, or if it rotates between OC/LA/SD/etc.



I am in tustin ranch and will be there both days. I am a canjam (and any headphone convention for that matter) noob too


----------



## ilovepizzandnb

I'm excited, heading up from San Diego in a couple hours! My parents live in Yorba Linda so it's not too far from Irvine.


----------



## joe

abheybir said:


> Will there be any online streaming of the seminars?


No, we are not streaming seminars this year. Another good reason to attend CanJam!


----------



## Barnstormer13

NovaFlyer said:


> Was thinking the same place.  I prefer Hearth Artisian Pizza over Moose’s Tooth though.


I like both. Hearth is closer to my house so gets extra points for convenience.  Usually less crowded too.


----------



## Makiah S

hmss007 said:


> Are folks meeting up tonight preshow? I’d love to be included if so.
> Thanks


I'd be down to gettin a meal and getting some pre-show conversation if my schedule's open tonight,

 I don't really have much of a portable set just some porta pros but y'all to welcome to hear them lol


----------



## joe

Mshenay said:


> I'd be down to gettin a meal and getting some pre-show conversation if my schedule's open tonight,
> 
> I don't really have much of a portable set just some porta pros but y'all to welcome to hear them lol


I still love and rock my portapros.


----------



## NovaFlyer

*Parking*

If parking at the Marriott, don't forget to highlight the discounted parking rate of $10 when checking in (down from the standard $37).  And double check on your bill.


----------



## rmsanger

Audio Addict said:


> This was posted on Headphone.com forums of what they will have at their table(s):
> ________________
> 
> Figured we could give you all a sneak peak at what will be at our booth!
> ...



If anybody has a chance to try the Celestee / ifi  Go Blu combo that would be much appreciated.   Please @ me if you drop your feedback on this combo.   Looking to see if the GB has enough juice to drive Celestee and if the "warm" characteristic it supposedly has is a good pairing.

merci beaucoup


----------



## ufospls2

enjoy the show everyone who is attending this weekend. Nice to see it happening again : )


----------



## tinny

xirxes said:


> I’ll be hunting PM with info? Or else I’ll be the one yelling “Hawaiian??? HAWAIIAN???”


I literally have no idea where else to try XI Audio in California! I don't have a ZMF can on me, but I have the Abyss Diana V2 with new pads and ifi xcan + micro signature if interested.


----------



## hmss007

Mshenay said:


> I'd be down to gettin a meal and getting some pre-show conversation if my schedule's open tonight,
> 
> I don't really have much of a


I’m chilling with a cocktail at the YNK (little mixology room behind bar at hotel).


----------



## warrenpchi

Wish I could join y’all, but I’m stuck at registration right now… exhibitors are setting up.


----------



## Sajid Amit

I hope you all drop lots of pictures so the rest of us can experience the fun vicariously…the viewing pleasure at least 🙂


----------



## WendyLi

Hello everyone,

The exhibition is just around the corner, and I guess I'm not the only one so excited. It is the first time for KBear to participate in CanJam SoCal, which means a lot to us.

Our booth will be *D1*, we bring all our products in stock, *KBear Aurora, TRI I3 pro, TRI TK-2, *and so on. We will collect all the suggestions and comments, Sincerely hope that everyone can criticize and comment.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

NovaFlyer said:


> *Parking*
> 
> If parking at the Marriott, don't forget to highlight the discounted parking rate of $10 when checking in (down from the standard $37).  And double check on your bill.


Good tip.    I need to go tell them I qualify for the discounted rate.



xirxes said:


> I’ll be hunting PM with info? Or else I’ll be the one yelling “Hawaiian??? HAWAIIAN???”


I will wear my white Empire Ears hat on Saturday.   I just met with Josh and Jack tonight for drinks.    You can ask them at their booth to point me out.

I only brought one set of pads since they are my favorites.   Universe suede.


----------



## linshu1992

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Good tip.    I need to go tell them I qualify for the discounted rate.


If you booked the discounted room, they should have given you discounted parking. I’m actually not sure if the parking discount applies for all guests with a room or only canjam discounted rooms. But yeah, always good to keep an eye on the bill.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

linshu1992 said:


> If you booked the discounted room, they should have given you discounted parking. I’m actually not sure if the parking discount applies for all guests with a room or only canjam discounted rooms. But yeah, always good to keep an eye on the bill.


I got the convention rate.   I'll double check the rate.  Thanks!


----------



## Soundizer

Very interested in Deva Pro.


----------



## aaf evo

Totally jealous of everyone attending. Hope you all have a great time and I’ll be anxiously awaiting impressions.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Soundizer said:


> Very interested in Deva Pro.


I listened to the Deva at CanJam New York 2020 and really enjoyed it.  I plan to demo the Deva Pro as well and am sure it will be better.  I see this supporting my use case of doing chores around the house, etc.


----------



## miceblue

I'm bringing my Stax SR-404 to CanJam.


----------



## joe

Guys, *the CanJam SoCal Impressions Thread is up now*, so you can post all about your listening experiences, meetups with old friends, and all of the excitement of CanJam!


----------



## AxelCloris

Sajid Amit said:


> I hope you all drop lots of pictures so the rest of us can experience the fun vicariously…the viewing pleasure at least 🙂


It's still a tad early for impressions, but swing over to the impressions thread @joe linked and - as the youths say - smack that subscribe (watch) button. The impressions threads are always bumping over the weekend, usually with some impressions coming in during the day while folks are sharing quick experiences / photos and a deluge after the show doors close for the evening.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

I asked the front desk and they told me that i was automatically given the $10 self park rate due to special can jam room rate.


----------



## Soundizer

NovaFlyer said:


> I listened to the Deva at CanJam New York 2020 and really enjoyed it.  I plan to demo the Deva Pro as well and am sure it will be better.  I see this supporting my use case of doing chores around the house, etc.


I wonder if that Bluetooth module can be connected to another HIFI headphone higher up the range?


----------



## xirxes (Sep 25, 2021)

Free parking at 2402 michelson if you are up for short stroll and packing light.


----------



## winning_sound

Ready. Set. Go!!!


----------



## NovaFlyer

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I asked the front desk and they told me that i was automatically given the $10 self park rate due to special can jam room rate.


Sweet!!  

Just everyone remember to check you hotel bill before departing - talking from experience.  Unfortunately this Marriott doesn't have the ability to check your hotel portfolio on the TV.

Now let the audio games begin.



Soundizer said:


> I wonder if that Bluetooth module can be connected to another HIFI headphone higher up the range?


If I recall, the module is shaped to fit the Deva / Deva Pro.  But a question we can ask at the booth today.


----------



## Zachik

Whoever wants to say hi - I am wearing a San Jose Sharks T shirt


----------



## BassicScience

View of the main room as I wait for registration to open.


----------



## linshu1992

Got a peak of the DCA booth (room?) while I wait for registration. A lot of people!


----------



## AudioJon

Please let me know if anyone is showing Stax headphones and amps.


----------



## snowmando

@tsav 

stopped by and listened to ampandsound amplifiers.  Was blown away by the added warmth on my eikons.   William was of great help and would highly recommend!


----------



## third_eye

Let's move the conversation over to the impressions thread here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2021-impressions-thread-september-25-26-2021.959896/


----------

